#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-20
<dpm> good morning
<noodles775> Morning dpm
<dpm> hey noodles775
<rmariano> hi
<abel> hi
<abel> I sent an updated file with source code, license and instructions for building license application "Leds"
<abel> but on the site to view the status of this shows a lack of information, not know if not updated or if you are not missing something else,
<abel> in that case if I can send an email with what is lacking now appreciate it.
<abel> just resend the application LEDs, is missing some detail to inform me appreciate
<aroman> so what's the standard way of writing indicators?
<aroman> which API, I mean. there seems to be a bunch of different ones floating around
<jo-erlend> aroman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators <--
<aroman> jo-erlend: thanks, but I mean the actual indicator API
<aroman> not appindicators
<aroman> like if I wanted to write something like the session indicator or the networking indiactor
<aroman> indicator*
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. I haven't done that, so I don't know much about it. Sorry.
<aroman> no worries
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-21
<abel> hi
<abel> regarding the application "Leds" I want to know what information is missing, and I sent the tarball and they asked me
<abel> i will erase the application
<abel> I think it's going to happen with this program
<abel> thanks for your kindness
<ESphynx> hey guys, pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy depends on ia32-libs; --> what does that mean?
<zoopster> from what I can tell...without full context...seems pbuilder is trying to figure out what it needs, figured out it needs ia32-libs and likely the next line says it's not installed? pastebin the entire result and it will make more sense
<ESphynx> zoopster: the thing is ia32-libs is my list of dependencies
<ESphynx> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93563862/buildlog.txt.gz
<james_w> ESphynx, which release is that building on?
<ESphynx> james_w: any! they all give this pbuilder dependency error
<ESphynx> hardy, natty, lucid, oneirc, precise
<ESphynx> See all results @ https://code.launchpad.net/~jerstlouis/+recipe/ecere-daily64
<zoopster> james_w: looks like lucid
<ESphynx> I am trying to build as 32 bit on 64 bit machine
<zoopster> it's a bit over my head, but looking at the oneiric build, the build appears to fail due to the contents in the rules file...the "over my head" part is I don't know what needs to go in there...that's where james_w might be able to help
<ESphynx> the guys in #ubuntu-packaging have been helping me out
<ESphynx> basically, launchpad doesn't support 64 bit recipes, is what the problem is
<zoopster> rock on
<zoopster> crap
<ESphynx> thanks zoopster.
<zoopster> that stinks
<ESphynx> arch restrict might work around it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-22
<Atlantic777> I've tried to make simple app with quickly, and it works on my machine but others say that it doesn't work. Something with gobject, i'll post traceback. Here are packages (without license, my name etc so it's "poor quality")
<Atlantic777> http://atlantic777.lugons.org/fizicko_0.1_all.deb http://atlantic777.lugons.org/fizicko_0.1.tar.gz
<Atlantic777> and traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/848980/
<JanC_> Atlantic777: the way to use Gtk from Python has changed (or is currently being changed), and AFAIK currently Quickly only supports the old way, while your testers might have a newer Python, GObject & Gtk...  :-/
<Atlantic777> JanC: erm... ok. I'll see with quickly folks what can I do. :) thanks
<Atlantic777> But, we had the same version both me and few guys who tested it. We were all on 11.04.
<Atlantic777> I'm upgrading to 11.10, maybe something changed.
<JanC> maybe it depends on what packages are installed too
<Atlantic777> The interesting thing for me was that it worked on my machine.
<dpm> hi Atlantic777, if no one can answer it right now on IRC, you might want to send an e-mail to the app developers list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-app-devel
<dpm> if you could also point to your code, that'd be really helpful in trying to find out what the issue is and to be more effective in giving you a hand
<Atlantic777> dpm: this archive would be ok for showing code? http://atlantic777.lugons.org/fizicko_0.1.tar.gz
<dpm> Atlantic777, yes, it's ok, but it's even better if you point people to a url where they can look at the code online or download it, apply changes, and give them back. Have you tried hosting your code on a bzr branch in Launchpad?
<dpm> this might help: https://help.launchpad.net/Code
<Atlantic777> dpm: nope, but I was about to post it there.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-23
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dpm> hi noodles785, achuni do you guys know of any django package to enable Ubuntu SSO login to a django app?
<achuni> dpm: that would be django-openid-auth
<achuni> dpm: https://launchpad.net/django-openid-auth
<dpm> awesome, just what I needed, thanks achuni!
<noodles785> :)
<dpm> is there anything else (e.g. another module) needed to make it work with Launchpad teams? I.e. if I'd want to give access only to members of particular teams
<dpm> Just trying to understand if that comes out of the box there, or if there is any additional module for that
<cigue> Hey folks
<cigue> I'm a second year Software Eng student and want to try my hand at app development. Is there a place to start?
<cigue> I want to either bring back to life dead software, port/integrate KDE stuff to GNOME, etc
<cigue> oh you guys.
<cigue> Is anyone around
<Lynoure> yes, but might not be able to help you.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-24
<dpm> morning all
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-26
<jo-erlend> just realized that adding an indicator without an icon is a cool and very simple way to add global commands to the HUD.
<jo-erlend> uhm. How do I add an indicator to my GTK3 app? I haven't done that before.
<jo-erlend> I'm using Python.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-18
<ae0000> hello.. i'm pretty interested in making a couple of small apps for ubuntu phone and trying to decide what to put my energy into learning. For phone dev, is their much difference between using python versus c++ via qt5 etc.?
<ae0000> are the bindings between qml and python very good? I'd prefer to use python
<GuidoPallemans> only javascript and c++ are supported for now
<GuidoPallemans> python is not
<ae0000> ah ok
<ae0000> are there performance issues using js instead of c++?
<JanC> QML uses EcmaScript/JavaScript AFAIK
<JanC> I guess the C++ is more for the backend stuff then?
 * JanC might be totally wrong  ;)
<GuidoPallemans> not purely, but it is encouraged to use javascript
<GuidoPallemans> integrates much better too
<ae0000> i haven't used qt or anything before.. but is qml a markup for qt... which is a UI framework for C++ apps. and you can use js in qml for logic stuff... ubuntu has its own set of components you can plugin to qt/qml.. is this about the size of it?
<ae0000> trying to get my head around phone dev
<JanC> GuidoPallemans: you are also from Belgium, right?   ☺
<GuidoPallemans> yup
<JanC> there is also #ubuntu-be & our mailing list etc.   ;-)
<GuidoPallemans> oh nice
<GuidoPallemans> where do i subscribe to the mailing list?
<JanC> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-be
<GuidoPallemans> thanks!
<JanC> it's not always very active, but still should give you some idea about what activities we are planning
<JanC> (for support we use -nl/-fr/-de channels & lists & forums)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-19
<IDWMaster> Hello world!
<IDWMaster> My program is crashing with: Program received signal SIG34, Real-time event 34.
<IDWMaster> Backtrace indicates it's crashing on a read() from getch()
<IDWMaster> Any ideas on what could be causing the crash?
<zyal> ello
<zyal> Can anyone help me please Im trying to install the Ubuntu SDK
<GuidoPallemans> sure
<GuidoPallemans> zyal: are you following http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ ?
<zyal> Yes
<GuidoPallemans> what step are you?
<zyal> Im on the install the ubuntu-sdk notepad-qml part
<zyal> It was running fine until the qtchoosr part
<zyal> hold on let me post the error
<GuidoPallemans> hmm
<GuidoPallemans> can you run qmlscene /usr/lib/qt-components-ubuntu/demos/ComponentShowcase.qml ?
<zyal> permission denied
<zyal> chmod it?
<GuidoPallemans> not needed normally
<GuidoPallemans> ill check what permissions mine are
<GuidoPallemans> -rw-r--r--
<GuidoPallemans> and it works
<zyal> how do i check the permission ?
<GuidoPallemans> ls -l
<GuidoPallemans> in the folder
<GuidoPallemans> there's a better method i think, but this one remembers itself better
<zyal> its the same as your permission level but is denied
<GuidoPallemans> hmm, wierd
<zyal> should I give it permissions?
<GuidoPallemans> try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/254800/how-can-i-update-the-ubuntu-sdk-preview-from-the-qt-5-beta-ppa-to-the-qt-5-relea/
<GuidoPallemans> but you can gve it permissions first of course
<zyal> Giving it permission..
<zyal> Errors everywhere
<GuidoPallemans> hm
<GuidoPallemans> but it runs?
<GuidoPallemans> paste your output?
<zyal> okay
<zyal> http://pastebin.com/WCTukH2g
<GuidoPallemans> ah :D
<GuidoPallemans> execute
<GuidoPallemans>        qmlscene /usr/lib/qt-components-ubuntu/demos/ComponentShowcase.qml
<GuidoPallemans> .qml files are just tex files
<GuidoPallemans> you need a parser
<GuidoPallemans>  - qmlscene
<zyal> so..
<zyal> qmlscene /usr/lib/qt-components-ubuntu/demos/ComponentShowcase.qml ?
<GuidoPallemans> yup
<zyal> command not found D:
<zyal> but I have it installed
<GuidoPallemans> it works?
<GuidoPallemans> ah
<GuidoPallemans> hmm
<GuidoPallemans> what about qtchooser?
<zyal> Not intslaled that the problem
<zyal> BUT
<zyal> I just fixed with the help from the #ubuntu-devel chan
<zyal> Had to removed qt4-dev-tools that was previously installed
<zyal> now works like a charm
<GuidoPallemans> oh ok
<zyal> Thanks Guido =D
<GuidoPallemans> np :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-20
<lachi> Hi
<lachi> can anyone help me to build an ubuntu applications?
<qwertzui11> lachi: don't ask to ask, just ask! ;)
<tab2gtp> hi, is there any way to install ubuntu for tab on samsung tab 2 ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-21
<zyal> hello
<zyal> anyone wanna help me with my problem :D first time developing using qml
<tsimpson> zyal: there's #qt-qml and #qt if you're looking for help with QML
<ubutuphoneintere> Good morning (for european people :)) if got a question about ubuntu phone. there is a dev-ide with qt-creator and c++. why isnt the quickly toolchain with gtk and python supportet for phones? and is there a tutorial for qt + c++ (not just qt like in he tutorial on ubuntus dev-page) ?
<qwertzui11> ubutuphoneintere: morning from AUT ;)
<qwertzui11> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/
<qwertzui11> yesss qt creator is best for writng a mobile app
<qwertzui11> r u new to development, or just "c++"?
<ubutuphoneintere> new to qt and c++. i know c, java and python. ty for your link, but i know this example and there is everything done in qt and javascript, no c++ or am i false at this point?
<qwertzui11> ubutuphoneintere: looks like only javaScript. There are lots of tuts for java devs who want to learn C++. If u know C, u shouldn't have any problems
<ubutuphoneintere> yes i think so too, but i miss the combination of c++ and qml. there are a lots of c++ with qt-framework examples but not with qml, or i didnt find them ;)
<qwertzui11> ubutuphoneintere: qtcreator comes with loads of examples (ofc with src)
<qwertzui11> check them out! :)
<ubutuphoneintere> oh well Oo never looked in there :) i will do that. thank you ver much
<qwertzui11> ubutuphoneintere: ur welcome
<ubutuphoneintere> but another question. is gtk and python to slow for phones? with c++ you have to hold a lot of binarys for every platform in store i think. if gtk is slow then qt and python could be reduce the number of binarys to hold. any idea why ubutu used qt and c++?
<qwertzui11> ubutuphoneintere: qt is (in my opinion) muh migthier, cleaner and easier for beginners. Beside qt will be available for android/iOs/win8 and some other mobile os. So u don't have to rewrite ur app for ubuntu. If u got an qt-andorid app it should be "easy" to port.
<ubutuphoneintere> okay, and because the apps for other platforms are written in c++ this is used too!?
<qwertzui11> ubutuphoneintere: im just guessing! im sure in mark shuttleworths blog ull get the true reasons ;)
<ubutuphoneintere> ill just wonder because ill done the tutorial for quickly (mybrowser example) and was impressed how easy an app for ubutu can be done. so i asked me why ubutu- team uses this easy infrastrucure for mobile apps too. you have just to say "quickly pack" and there is a .deb file with all dependencys listet etc.
<ubutuphoneintere> well okay ill check this too :) thank you very much. and have a nice day
<qwertzui11> u'll see qt is even more fun than quikly ;) u too
<Markopolo> morning all
<alias_neo> Have we got a time yet for Developer Preview release?
<Great_Day> alias_neo: last time Ubuntu tablet was released (just the info) it was in 4,5 hours from now
<alias_neo> Great_Day: Ah, shame, that's near the end of hte working day, was hoping to see it before I leave for home tonight.
<Great_Day> alias_neo: I don't say it will be released at that point, but that is about 8 am in the USA (washington area)
<alias_neo> Great_Day: I should have figured that "Thursday" essentially means Friday to this side of the pond.
<alias_neo> Just like the Sony PS4 announcement  started while I was tucked up in bed last night.
<Great_Day> alias_neo: haha, that always the problem with time :)
<alias_neo> Great_Day: No rush, my Nexus 10 is taking it's sweet time to backup with TWRP anyway, it's being going 2 hours now, I imagine the battery is going to run out before it finishes backing up, so I'll only have to wait till I get home before I can back it up properly, ready to flash Ubuntu.
<alias_neo> its*
<Great_Day> alias_neo: will the ubuntu OS for tablet also be realeased then?
<Great_Day> I thought it was only the phone os that would be released on the gnex
<alias_neo> Great_Day: Nope, N7 and N10 today as well.
<Great_Day> damn, why didn't I buy me a nexus 10 :(
<alias_neo> Hehe, why indeed.
<Great_Day> It is quit expensive here... And since I don't see really the use of a tablet, I didn't...
<Great_Day> I hope it will be ported soon to my phone..
<alias_neo> I'm not sure what their model is, I hope the idea is to make it available to most hardware, but there is the issue with proprietary binaries, such as drivers. That said, if your device is popular enough, the community should port it.
<Great_Day> alias_neo: yup true, I also heard it is not that hard to port it. I have some experience, so I hope I get it that far..
<alias_neo> Sounds good. Little surprised with how long it's expected to be before official release though, OS this November, hardware next year
<alias_neo> I wonder if the Developer preview will support OTA updates if if it'll be a reflash each time
<mbender71> good morning :-)
<mbender71> would anyone here be able to answer a simple question about glade + toolbar (container) editing?
<Great_Day> mbender71: depends on it...
<mbender71> I'm a complete newbie to Ubuntu development (though not to development) and decided to watch the video on develop.ubuntu.com. Quick tutorial on using Glade + Python etc etc
<Great_Day> hhmmm.. mbender71 doesn' t sounds like something I know much of, probably the others do...
<mbender71> 10 minutes into tutorial a Toolbar is added and a button is added.. then instructed to change the button text + icon.. well I can't do that as Glade has the "edit text" and "edit icon" grayed out. I have no clue why.. This is pretty simple stuff :-(
<zyal> mbender71: Where is this video your watching
<mbender71> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<mbender71> i just installed a fresh copy of 12.10 Desktop x64, quickly, etc etc.. just can't figure out this silly anomaly :-(
<zyal> Wish I could help you Im new to programing
<Baoqi> 大家好
<mbender71> goodness... just found the answer... that video really needs to change... and the answer doesn't quite make sense but it works...
<Postremus1> Hey
<GuidoPallemans> is there any way to save data in a qml app?
<GuidoPallemans> - solved
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-22
<shelbydz> hi all, I've installed the Ubuntu sdk and QT Creator. But when I launch QT Creator, I get a pop up that says it couldn't load a bunch of plugins becuase of missing dependents. Has anyone else had this problem?
<shelbydz> Okay, got it. I was missing libbotan-1.10.so.0 for some reason. Installed the corresponding package and I'm good to go.
<GuidoPallemans> anyone else having trouble with qt creator since installing the sdk?
<GuidoPallemans> anyone else having trouble with qt creator since installing the sdk?
<GuidoPallemans> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MOvGullZwcw
<GuidoPallemans> woops
<GuidoPallemans> w/c
<GuidoPallemans> does anybody have qt creator with the sdk plugins?
<stqn> no (which sdk?)
<dpm> GuidoPallemans, what's the exact problem?
<GuidoPallemans> I updated my system through sudo apt-get update and the update manager
<GuidoPallemans> and now not one of my plugins in qt creator will load
<GuidoPallemans> qt creator is version 2.7 now (beta
<GuidoPallemans> , from the software-center)
<GuidoPallemans> seems a bit wierd, a beta in the software cetner
<GuidoPallemans> dpm: bump
<dpm> GuidoPallemans, does running the following command solve the problem?
<dpm> sudo apt-get install libbotan-1.10-0
<dpm> sudo apt-get install libqt5declarative5
<GuidoPallemans> reinstalling everything qt now...
<GuidoPallemans> ah, now it works, thanks anyway!
<pavolzetor> hi, why does 'closed' signal does not work for notifyOSd?
<pavolzetor> since I need to know if notification is closed, so if it is, I display new one, if not I do not
<pavolzetor> anybody?
<stqn> I know nothing :)
<pavolzetor> drats
<stqn> (except that notifications are broken under Unity, IMO)
<pavolzetor> I see
<stqn> (I prefer how they work under Xfce)
<pavolzetor> what I got is
<pavolzetor> Model notifiing notification class about new items
<pavolzetor> every time new item arrives =>show notification
<pavolzetor> but if 50 items arrives in row
<pavolzetor> I do not want to show 50 notifications
<pavolzetor> so I need to know if notification is being displayed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-23
<Guest87052> has anyone had any known issues with running the tutorial on VM?
<Guest87052> I've had a variety of issues that by themselves seems small but are mounting and I can't find clear answers yet
<Guest87052> hello?
<Guest87052> well I guess everyone is busy ttyl
<brucegu> hello?
<brucegu> anybody here?
<Octa> brucegu, I'm here^^
<brucegu> Do you try to set Mobile dev enviroment on Ubuntu 12.10?
<Octa> I've got it running on 13.04
<brucegu> That should be the same
<brucegu> I am in trouble with launch Qt Creator
<brucegu> always failed
<brucegu> Qt at-spi: error getting the accessibility dbus address:  "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."  Accessibility DBus not found. Falling back to session bus.
<brucegu> this is error message
<brucegu> I search on google. do not find the solution
<Octa> https://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/22997 <-- dos this help? ( sudo apt-get remove qt-at-spi )
<brucegu> I've tried this solution
<brucegu> no luc
<brucegu> no lucy
<Octa> do you have the right ppa? (ending in "proper" not in "daily")?
<brucegu> I did not get you, I am a newbie
<Octa> did you follow the step-by-step discription at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<brucegu> I am doing this again
<brucegu> hope this can be useful
<Octa> If you did this before, I can't think of why this error occured...
<brucegu> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<brucegu> the same error
<brucegu> no lucy
<Octa> hm, I have no clue what the problem could be then...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-24
<Tigrouzen> Hello is there's irc for ubuntu phone apps dev ?
<brupp> join #ubuntu-phone
<brupp> :) doh
<netcurli> there is no #ubuntu-phone anymore
<netcurli> #ubuntu-touch is now the channel
<brupp> ah thx
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, do you think we could add some more of current good apps to lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials?
<dholbach> dpm, I'm just trying to reply to https://twitter.com/tom_ubuntu/status/433866264415440896
<dpm> dholbach, kyle is adding some html5 tutorials to that project, perhaps we should point him to those. I agree with adding more apps to the examples, it's just having the time :)
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> maybe I should point the guy on twitter to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide?
<dholbach> or something
<dholbach> dpm, ^ what do you think?
<dpm> dholbach, yes, or perhaps to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/
<dholbach> ok, thanks
<mpt> Laney, no, I meant Header as in http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/header
<mpt> (for the set time/date sheet)
<Laney> mpt: hmm, I don't know how to do that within a dialog
<nik90> dpm: do you have any other qml ideas for the ubuntu sdk tutorials?
<bzoltan1> nik90: hello
<bzoltan1> nik90: about that qtdeclarative5-qtgrilo0.1 package
<nik90> bzoltan1: hi
<bzoltan1> nik90: The qtdeclarative5-qtgrilo0.1 is not included in the phablet image, it is not integrated to the SDK, and it is not backported to the LTS
<bzoltan1> nik90: so :) quite a few reasons to wonder why a core app is using it ... and if it is using it, then why it was not flagged out to us?
<nik90> bzoltan1: I agree to the "not integrated to the sdk or backported to the LTS part". But I think it should be part of the phone image considering that the music app runs it.
<nik90> bzoltan1: I am not a music dev, but I thinnk the plan was to move away from Grillo
<bzoltan1> nik90: It is a bit more complex issue ...
<nik90> bzoltan1: I see grilo-plugins-0.2-mediascanner and qtdeclarative5-qtgrilo0.1 added as dependencies in the debian/control file
<bzoltan1> nik90: by who?
<bzoltan1> nik90: and why?
<nik90> bzoltan1: in the music app by music devs
<dpm> hi nik90, bzoltan1
<nik90> bzoltan1: also those 2 packages are part of the core apps ppa
<dpm> bzoltan1, what's up with grilo?
<mpt> Laney, if you can’t do everything in a dialog that you can do in a stack page, again that’s a toolkit bug. The print dialog will also use a header, for example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printing#dialog
<bzoltan1> nik90:  nik90 core apss PPA andd debian/controll does not help to land packages on the  phone image and SDK integration
<nik90> mpt: The dialog does not provide the same support as a page. It does not provide a pageheader, toolbar etc..Looking at the Printing Dialog, I think they should be using the Sheets Component instead of a dialog.
<Laney> what is the Sheets component?
<nik90> Laney: Check out the SDK Gallery app. They have a sheets example there. I do not see it at design.ubunut.com however I remember the designers saying that they will be adding it soon enough (during the last vUDS)
<mpt> nik90, sounds good to me. :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Human Spirit Day! :-D
<nik90> rpadovani: ping
<nik90> any calendar devs hanging about? I am trying to figure out arguments support for the clock app and need your help
<nik90> for alarms
<rpadovani> nik90, pong
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, good morning
<rpadovani> o/
<nik90> rpadovani: I wanted to talk to you about your argument's support MP for the clock app at https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/09Oct2013/+merge/190139
<nik90> rpadovani: it got reverted at the end of the 13.10 cycle since it stopped the clock app from starting on the phone
<nik90> rpadovani: Now I am revisiting that since I need to definitely implement support for arguments for the alarms feature
<dpm> nik90, morning!
<nik90> dpm: morning :)
<nik90> rpadovani: as I review your MP again, I understand you defined "alarms:///" as the default argument. Why?
<dpm> nik90, I'll be running an Ubuntu App Developer Week session on internationalizing apps, so that will force me to write a tutorial on it :)
<nik90> rpadovani: I would expect "alarms:///" to be an optional argument
<nik90> rpadovani: +1
<nik90> sry that was meant for dpm: +1
<nik90> dpm: me and kalikiana will be hosting a u1db session together. I need to start work on it as well :)
<dpm> NICE!
<rpadovani> nik90, mhh, no, wait, I'm not sure to remember well, but it is optional, because if there is no option it works
<dpm> nik90, so regarding the thread in the mailing list: I think we should not compromise the developer experience for pure qml projects for automation. I'm thinking that one easy thing we could do to get rid of the dependency on cmake to run projects on the device is to simply commit a dummy .desktop file on bzr
<rpadovani> nik90, I have to check api
<nik90> dpm: +1...because this cmake migration happened at the wrong time just before the MWC...
<dpm> this way Qt Creator would work, and the CI could still generate click packages with cmake and overwrite the .desktop file. What do you think? I think the only issue was with Qt Creator not finding it, wasn't it?
<kalikiana> dpm: how does qml without cmake get translated then?
<nik90> dpm: yes the issue was that Qt Creator was not finding it. I will try just adding a .desktop file and see if that works
<nik90> rpadovani: I see 2 apps using arguments atm, which are calendar and music-app
<nik90> rpadovani: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/calendar.qml
<nik90> rpadovani: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/music-app.qml
<nik90> rpadovani: Both use different approaches...calendar uses what you did for clock app. While music app defines them as optional arguments
<nik90> rpadovani: confused as to what approach I should take
<dpm> nik90, cool. Please let me know your findings, and then if it works, I'll propose it as the alternative on the mailing list
<rpadovani> nik90, mhh, I don't remember why I chose this approach
<nik90> rpadovani: Do you have some time to look at this? Or should I take over this bug?
<nik90> rpadovani: It is a critical priority task and needs to be done asap.
<rpadovani> nik90, well, calendar is equal to clock because I implemented both :P
<rpadovani> nik90, after a grep on logs:
<rpadovani> Znc-#ubuntu-calc-app.log:Oct 09 21:33:34 <boiko>	WebbyIT: if no arguments are passed, then the %u does nothing
<rpadovani> nik90, yap, I look at it now
<nik90> dpm: adding a ubuntu-clock-app.desktop worked
<nik90> dpm: I didn''t have to cmake or modify any other file
<dpm> nik90, ok, let's go for that, then. Can you send a MP and I'll approve it?
<nik90> dpm: yeah sure..1 min
<dpm> cool, thanks
<rpadovani> nik90, ok, so, I chose to use dafaultArguments so you have only to write alarm to invoke it: if you use normal argument you have to set alarm=true
<rpadovani> nik90, the branch you linked works well with qmlscene on PC
<rpadovani> nik90, I have no idea on how test it with cmake
<rpadovani> dpm ^^
<rpadovani> dpm, how can I pass an argument to an app with cmake>
<dpm> rpadovani, can you give me some more context on what you are trying to make?
<rpadovani> dpm, so, we want to start clock app on alarm tab if during the startup an argument is passed
<rpadovani> with qmlscene I simply do: qmlscene alarm ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<rpadovani> dpm, but I want to be sure that it works also as in normal installation. How can I test it?
<nik90> rpadovani: but doesn't optional arguments allow you to state the url such as alarm:"alarmid"
<dpm> let me have a look
<rpadovani> nik90, is a question?  What arguments do you want to implement? Because on old branch there is only alarm to open alarm tab
<dpm> rpadovani, you can specify additional launch arguments here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L26
<dpm> on the EXEC line
<nik90> rpadovani: that's a question
<rpadovani> dpm, thanks!
<dpm> btw, any cmake expert could clarify the following to me?
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L18
<dpm> if (CLICK_MODE)
<dpm> ...
<dpm> else (CLICK_MODE)
<dpm> ...
<dpm> That doesn't make sense to me, but it might be something obvious I'm missing
<rpadovani> nik90, if you want I can implement an argument like --alarm=name:Try/date:23131212421
<kalikiana> dpm: option(CLICK_MODE
<kalikiana> at the top
<dpm> kalikiana, yes, but the if and the else look for the same value - that's the part I'm not getting
<kalikiana> dpm: pretend it says else() and endif()
<dpm> ah, I see...
<timp> dpm: that's the spec of cmake if: http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake2.6docs.html#command:if
<dpm> got it, thanks kalikiana and timp
<nik90> rpadovani: so in your current implementation, what argument should I pass?
<rpadovani> nik90, only alarm
<rpadovani> qmlscene alarm ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<nik90> rpadovani: so qmlscene alarm ubuntu-clock-app.qml ?
<rpadovani> and it opens alarm tab
<nik90> ok
<nik90> rpadovani: this time I will ask charles to take a look before merging
<nik90> do you have link to mp?
<rpadovani> nik90, just a sec, I update cmake and then I'll do a mr
<rpadovani> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/17Feb2014/+merge/206693
<dpm> hey m-b-o :)
<popey> m-b-o: you have mail ☻
<nik90> You guys are in for a treat. Going to publish some details about a new patch to the clock app on my blog in an hour hopefully with some videos. Let's just say colin king is going to be delighted ;-)
<popey> \o/
<dpm> nice :)
<nik90> http://nik90.com/killing-an-ancient-clock-app-bug/
<popey> nice one nik90 !
<nik90> popey: thnx :)
<nik90> m-b-o: ping
<rpadovani> mzanetti, hey :-)
<kalikiana> nik90: are you aware of PerformanceOverlay?
<nik90> kalikiana: ah yes, I recently tried it..pretty cool :)
<nik90> kalikiana: I wasn't sure of what some graphs indicated
<kalikiana> nik90: in that case I'm sure Kaleo will be very interested in making it clearer
<kalikiana> maybe it even make sense to have a short demo in the app week
<nik90> kalikiana: let me take a closer look at it and then identify any points that is not clear
<nik90> kalikiana: looking at #ubuntu-touch channel, it seems both timp and Kaleo are busy during that week (carnival)
<nik90> kalikiana: so let's see if zsombi can do that..if yes then that would be nice
<kalikiana> those brazilians what can you say, one month inofficial holidays
<nik90> kalikiana: lol
<MRRpc> hello
<mrgoodcat> hello to you as well
<MRRpc> can u help me
<mrgoodcat> that depends strongly on what you need help with
<MRRpc> :D its easy look at this code
<MRRpc> a.write("asdj",4);
<MRRpc> i want dont use the size and this done automatcly
<mrgoodcat> i don't understand the question
<MRRpc> i use fstream in c++
<MRRpc>     fstream a;     a.open("/home/mrr/Desktop/out2.txt",ios_base::out);     a.write("asdj",4);     a.close(); }
<MRRpc> number 4 is size of the character
<mrgoodcat> oh, you want it to automatically figure out the size?
<MRRpc> hell yeah
<MRRpc> :D
<MRRpc> are u there what happend
<mrgoodcat> sorry my internet went out
<mrgoodcat> i just use write so i don't know what to tell you
<MRRpc> np
<mrgoodcat> maybe one of these guys can help
<MRRpc> ok ty
<mrgoodcat> i like the control of using an explicit streamsize
<mrgoodcat> try fprintf
<MRRpc> ok let me try
<MRRpc> how to use fprintf
<mrgoodcat> FILE *f = fopen("file.txt", "w"); const char *text = "asdf"; fprintf(f, "Some text: %s\n", text); fclose(f);
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey, new nick :)
<MRRpc> ty i love u thats work
<MRRpc> <3
<mrgoodcat> glad to hear it
<MRRpc> "w " what is this?
<MRRpc> "w"
<mrgoodcat> file mode
<mrgoodcat> w stands for write
<MRRpc> does it work for binary
<mrgoodcat> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/cstdio/fopen/
<mrgoodcat> writing to binary files is going to require a streamsize i'm pretty sure. since binary files don't care what data is written to them
<mrgoodcat> i gotta go
<MRRpc> oh ty , sorry i am so Curious
<mrgoodcat> no problem
<mrgoodcat> good luck
<MRRpc> gl
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yap, long story :-)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, so, did you read backlog? I started working on camera, I added camera confirm, and now I'm focused on design
<nik90> Kaleo: regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1280359, is it crashing because of the dialer widget?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1280359 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Ubuntu Layouts causes application to crash while switching from one layout to the other" [Critical,In progress]
<nik90> kalikiana: I noticed that other apps seem to use layouts without any such crash
<nik90> Kaleo: ^^
<nik90> sry not kalikiana
<Kaleo> nik90, hey
<nik90> Kaleo: hi
<Kaleo> nik90, I have just attached an even smaller test program
<Kaleo> nik90, I have not investigated further yet but there must be some sort of race condition
<nik90> Kaleo: yes I noticed
<nik90> Kaleo: Were you able to notice it without the Dialer?
<Kaleo> nik90, yes
<Kaleo> nik90, with that even smaller test program
<Kaleo> nik90, I posted 2
<Kaleo> nik90, a ShaderEffectSource suffices
<nik90> Kaleo: ah okay..I only saw saw the first small program
<Kaleo> nik90, at least you have a "workaround" for now
<Kaleo> nik90, not using the Dialer :)
<nik90> Kaleo: lol :) I cannot really do that :P
<Kaleo> nik90, for tonight it might be your only hope :)
<Kaleo> nik90, but between now and tomorrow I'm sure we'll find a fix
<nik90> Kaleo: that's fast enough for me :)
<nik90> Kaleo: I don't really need the fix on the phone. Just need it on the desktop because that's where the user will try to change the layout
<Kaleo> nik90, understood
<Kaleo> nik90, however it's the same for us
<Kaleo> nik90, there is only one ubuntu :)
<nik90> Kaleo: true, but SDK doesn't get updated on phone too often
<Kaleo> nik90, that is giong to change
<Kaleo> nik90, we will probably have something daily now
<nik90> Kaleo: wow..awesome!
<Kaleo> nik90, on trusty that is
<Kaleo> nik90, and I mean for the ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<nik90> Kaleo: yeah yeah..
<Kaleo> :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no... lost the backlog somehow. But cool stuff. Is there already something to review?
<nik90> Kaleo: Is it possible to add a Flickable inside a conditional layout instead of a row or column?
<Elleo> if something is started from the command line does it bypass the containment stuff?
<mrgoodcat> if i'm interested in creating a desktop application (because i don't have an ubuntu phone) am I still best off going to developer.ubuntu.com? it seems mostly targeted at phablet
<Kaleo> nik90, I have no idea
<Kaleo> nik90, I'm not too familiar with these APIs
<Kaleo> nik90, zsombi tomorrow will know
<nik90> Kaleo: np..I will ask him tomorrow
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I put the code online, but I want to implement design for camera. My question is: design is equal to camera app, what is the best way to implement it? Take camera-app code? I looked at it, and it simply qml
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/cameraImprovement
<mrgoodcat> i can't get the ubuntu touch templates to show up in the sdk. I have tried a few "solutions" from the internet but nothing has worked. anybody have this issue?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, I guess you can steal a bit from the camera app. However, please don't just pull all the stuff over, but only the things we really need.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, of course! In design doc there are 5 buttons, are they the same of camera app?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I'd say so, yes
<mzanetti> rpadovani: but not sure we want to implement all the features
<mzanetti> rpadovani: for example, video is not supported (I think)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, mhh, I think the best is to implement flash,  zoom (and shoot, of course). We can add others in the future
<mzanetti> rpadovani: +1
<rpadovani> mzanetti, great, thanks, I try to implement them before wednsday
<mzanetti> rpadovani: cool
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-attaching-images/+merge/206816
<mzanetti> rpadovani: here's another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/reminders-sorting/+merge/206819
<rpadovani> mzanetti, just finished playing Dota, I'm going to review them :-)
<RyuGuns> Where do I store application files?
<RyuGuns> I need to store a text file for my application on all user-accounts as well as icons and such used by my application, where do I put that?
<RyuGuns> This is for desktop ubuntu by the way.
<mzanetti> RyuGuns: text files per user: /home/user/.config/ or /home/user/.cache/, depending if settings or cached data
<mzanetti> RyuGuns: icons and other application data: /usr/share/applicationname/
<RyuGuns> mzanetti: Thank you, but I need it to be the same text file accessible by all users.
<RyuGuns> Is /usr/share/ appropriate for that?
<mzanetti> then its appdata and goes to /usr/share/applicationname/
<RyuGuns> Alright, thank you very much!
<rpadovani> mzanetti, need fixing both, I'm sorry
<mzanetti> rpadovani: :D don't be
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I'm not sure what is wrong with attach file
<mzanetti> rpadovani: "First of all, the gallery is open, and I have to return to the app using a swype."
<mzanetti> what do you mean with that?
<mzanetti> di you minimize the gallery yourself?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yap
<rpadovani> mzanetti, swipe right to change from gallery to reminder
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... when the gallery is open, you should select a picture and then press the confirm button
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, after I press the confirm button it disappear, and nothing happens
<rpadovani> the confirm button disappears
<mzanetti> rpadovani: only the confirm button disappears?
<mzanetti> the whole gallery should disappear
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yap, only confirm button disappears
<rpadovani> mzanetti, it becomes standard gallery
<mzanetti> rpadovani: strange. that sounds like a bug in the gallery picker
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I can try to update to today image
<mzanetti> rpadovani: when did you last flash?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, total reset before r 170, now I'm on 181
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I can do new reflash
<mzanetti> rpadovani: please try. I don't think that's something in reminders, and it works here
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ubuntu-device-flash is going on devel channel, please be patience, I have not a good connection :)
<mzanetti> ok :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/reminders-sorting/+merge/206819/comments/484963
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/reminders-sorting/+merge/206819/comments/484963
<rpadovani> mzanetti, approved and top approved
<mzanetti> rpadovani: thanks :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, I'm travellink at ~200KB/s, I'll reflash and retest your branch tomorrow, I need to sleep
<rpadovani> mzanetti, good night :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no problem. good night
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Single Tasking Day! :-D
<mzanetti> dpm: o/
<dpm> hey mzanetti, morning!
<mzanetti> dpm: can you give this a shot when you have some time? lp:~mzanetti/reminders-app/tablet
<mzanetti> dpm: It's not complete, but I'd like a quick discussion about it
<mzanetti> once you've seen it
<dpm> mzanetti, sure, I don't have a tablet, so I'll be testing it on the desktop. popey has borrowed a N10 and can probably test it on a real device
<mzanetti> desktop is fine
<mzanetti> I didn't test it on a real tablet yet either
<dpm> ok, give me 5 mins and I'll give it a go
 * dpm is looking forward to seeing tablet mode
<mzanetti> don't get too excited yet
<nik90> zsombi: hey good morning
<nik90> zsombi: I got a small question about Ubuntu Layouts
<zsombi> nik90: good afternoon :)
<zsombi> nik90: gpo ahead
<nik90> zsombi:timezones yes
<zsombi> ;)
<nik90> zsombi: can I define a Flickable inside a conditional layout instead of a row or a column?
<zsombi> nik90: everything should be possible
<zsombi> nik90: we don't have samples for that, but Fliockable is yet another Item, right?
<zsombi> Flickable I mean
<nik90> zsombi: I am getting an issue where the page header doesn't detect that the convergent layout is using the flickable
<nik90> zsombi: as a result the page header doesn't hide when scrolling up
<nik90> zsombi: that's why I thought perhaps I was doing something wrong
<zsombi> nik90: yep, the page header is an issue... it does not detect runtime changes
<mzanetti> same issue here :)
<nik90> zsombi: but yes Flickable is an item
<nik90> zsombi: so If I set the flickable property of the page manually, then hopefully that should fix the issue?
<zsombi> nik90: it's a problem of page header unfortunately
<zsombi> nik90: yep, that shoudl do the job
<nik90> mzanetti: nice to know :) .. if one of us has a solution to it, then let the other person know.
<nik90> zsombi: thnx..
<mzanetti> I just started yesterday evening with the tablet mode for reminders
<mzanetti> the content itself works quite well
<mzanetti> but header and toolbar get messed up badly when unsing 2 pagestacks next to each other
<zsombi> mzanetti: nik90: you guys should have started the whole app with that in mind ;) :P
<nik90> mzanetti: I started in the weekend but had to stop because of a critical crash when switching layouts..
<dpm> mzanetti, ack
<zsombi> mik90: I'm investigating the crash there
<nik90> mzanetti: Florian figured out that using a Dialer widget caused it
<mzanetti> zsombi: well... its just about not pushing everything to the same pagstack
<zsombi> mzanetti: ;)
<nik90> zsombi: thnx
<mzanetti> but yeah... need to figure how to deal with panel and header
<zsombi> nik90: it's a setup, where the item laid out contains a loader. Dialer is one of those, but Picker is such as well...
<mzanetti> seems the last push()/pop() to any pagestack updates them
<mzanetti> dpm: so yeah... that's what I wanted to discuss. How do other apps deal with this?
<zsombi> mzanetti: yes, because push/pop updates the flickable property so header can adjust its logic accordingly
<mzanetti> zsombi: yeah... makes sense if you have only one pagestack. makes me wonder if I'm actually supposed/allowed to have 2 of them next to each other
<zsombi> mzanetti: not really
<zsombi> mzanetty that messes up the header for good
<zsombi> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> yeah... so what do you suggest?
<zsombi> mzanetti: you'd need a two'column pagestack kinda setup?
<dpm> mzanetti, so far we've only got weather and clock that we are also looking to get tablet modes for MWC for, so this is also relatively new to everyone, but as zsombi is here as the master of layouts, he can give us some advice :)
<mzanetti> zsombi: yeah
<mzanetti> zsombi: let me show you a few screenies.... gimme a minute
<zsombi> mzanetti: hehe :) I have a branch which turns PageStack into a two-column layout automatically using Layouts, but as ckpringle went away, that stuff got forgotten onto /dev/null
<mzanetti> standard view phone: http://i.imgur.com/thyV6T4.png
<mzanetti> after clicking on a note on the phone: http://i.imgur.com/1FTesPj.png
<mzanetti> standard view tablet: http://i.imgur.com/TsHrtMF.png
<mzanetti> clicking on a note on the tablet: http://i.imgur.com/nUlHE5j.png
<mzanetti> now... as you can see there's an edit button for the note, which would push the EditPage on top of the note view page
<zsombi> mzanetti: yes, this is what I had for my PageStack
<mzanetti> but at the same time, the tabs in the header allow you to switch to notebooks
<mzanetti> which in turn would push pages to the left hand side
<mzanetti> so yeah. not entirely sure how to deal with it right now
<mzanetti> zsombi: are there any chances your 2 column pagestack will make it to trunk at some point?
<zsombi> mzanetti: it depends on how UX will pick it up... they're pretty busy with the whole UI reorg atm
<mzanetti> heh... true. why am I doing this before the UI reorg actually?
<zsombi> mzanetti: but hey, the standard view phone is a Tabs, right?
<mzanetti> zsombi: yeah, it is
<zsombi> mzanetti: same as the standard tablet, right?
<zsombi> mzanetti: and Notes is a PageStack
<mzanetti> zsombi: yeah... I just make the pagestack non-anchors-fill just like the uitk gallery
<zsombi> Notes tab I mean
<mzanetti> and put a second pagestack next to the other
<mzanetti> and do some conditional pushes. the rest is identical between phone and tablet
<zsombi> mzanetti: ok, is the PageStack depth 2?
<mzanetti> zsombi: if you go to Notebooks, you'll get a list of notebooks, you enter one and it pushes a page with the notes in there.
<mzanetti> yeah, that's when the depth == 2
<zsombi> mzaneti: brilliant!
<mzanetti> or also, if you press the search button in the toolbar it pushes a searchPage to the left pagestack
<zsombi> mzanetti: then, in Phone layout you use PageStack, on tablet layout you use two columns, no need for pagestack
<mzanetti> its not /that/ easy I'm afraid
<zsombi> mzanetti: the search will end up in the header, so forget about pushing a page
<zsombi> mzanetti: why?
<mzanetti> cause both stacks need panels for example
<zsombi> mzanetti: what panels?
<mzanetti> or well, toolactions, wherever they might be
<mzanetti> left one needs: Add note for example
<zsombi> mzanetti: the tools will land on the header
<mzanetti> right one needs: edit note, delete note, etc
<zsombi> mzanetti: you can update those tools based on what you have active
<zsombi> mzanetti: and yes, the problem in here is that the whole header-toolbar-search is changing, and everything will be upside down...
<mzanetti> zsombi: ah, so I'd need to drop the toolbars from all the pages and only have one toolbar in the MainView, updating contents as I need it?
<zsombi> mzanetti: ..... damn it... it would be really good to have that two-column PageStack mode solved by now...
<mzanetti> oh yeah, it would :D
<mzanetti> why are you chatting around here? get to work :P
<zsombi> mzanetti: :P I'm trying to help you out...
<mzanetti> I know. just kidding
<zsombi> mzanetti: here's the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/two-pane-pagestack/+merge/172288
<mzanetti> zsombi: oh man... this is *exactly* what I'm doing... if its on the left side, pushing, if its on the right side replacing
<zsombi> mzanetti: so this setup was supporting depth >2 too
<zsombi> mzanetti: ;)
<zsombi> mzanetti: this was doing the way that if push() was used on the right pane, the right pane was moved to the left pane, and the right one was updated with the new pushed page
<zsombi> mzanetti: so it all depended whether the pushOrReplace() or push() was used
<mzanetti> ah... ok... then its a bit different... more like a column-view in a file manager
<zsombi> mzanetti: it all depends how you use it
<zsombi> mzanetti: "When pages are pushed from the current page (right pane) the current page will be moved into the left pane and the  new one will be placed into the right one. This results in a push operation. When a page is pushed from a left pane page, the current page (from the right pane) will be replaced with the  page that is just pushed."
<zsombi> mzanettI: even I don't remember exactly the functionality :D
<zsombi> mzanetti: so PushOrReplace() did all 4 U
<nik90> zsombi: I have a small issue with labels not being positioned correctly despite using anchors.horizontalcenter to place them properly. As result I get, phone->http://imgur.com/03FmgaI , tablet->http://imgur.com/diTyYFa
<mzanetti> right... although not exactly how I'd need it according to this description
<mzanetti> I also have the use case that I have depth 1 on the left side and depth 2 on the right side. and then need to push to the left side without changing the right one
<nik90> zsombi: Although If I replace those label ItemLayouts with Rectangles, I see that they are placed correctly
<nik90> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/converge-clock-tab
<zsombi> mzanetti: if the active page was on the left side, the pushOrReplace() did show up the page on the right pane
<zsombi> mzanetti: then every consecutive pushOrReplace on the left page was doing a replace :)
<zsombi> mzanetti: the right-to-left (and vice versa) comes into force when depth > 2
<zsombi> nik90: the anchors.verticalCenter will anchor the Label, not the text within
<mzanetti> ok. would need to try it... not sure if its really  exactly what I'd need...
<mzanetti> but anyways, still leaves the issue with the header and the toolbar I guess
<zsombi> nik90: you should use Label.verticalAlignment
<zsombi> mzanetti: this stuff was working with those pretty well
<nik90> zsombi: will give that a shot nnow
<zsombi> mzanetti: and I think we should get this branch up alive again
<mzanetti> ideally I'd have 2 headers
<zsombi> mzanetti: why would you?
<mzanetti> one for the tabs, and one for the content title for the right side
<zsombi> mzanetti: ah, yeah, that was also discussed, but that is pretty ugly... and misleading
<nik90> zsombi: that did the trick...I didn't have to do this before
<zsombi> nik90: beware of this with Labets ;)
<zsombi> Labels
<nik90> zsombi: :)
<nik90> dpm: what do you think is better http://imgur.com/AYpB1Ir or http://imgur.com/diTyYFa
<dpm> nik90, both look good, but I personally find http://imgur.com/diTyYFa better. I find the shadow on the other one a bit too deep
<dpm> popey, can you have a go at lp:~mzanetti/reminders-app/tablet on the N10?
<nik90> dpm: yeah I reverted it to the one that you liked before you said it...It needs more work to make it look better..
<dpm> nik90, cool. Did you work around that crash? I've not been following the conversation...
<nik90> dpm: no the crash is still there, however I believe Kaleo and zsombi are on it.
<nik90> dpm: I am meanwhile trying to implement the phone and tablet views for all tabs.
<dpm> awesome
<nik90> dpm: when the crash is resolved and pushed to phone, then I will propose a MR
<nik90> kalikiana: I saw a boat load of fixes land in the u1db trunk...nice that you got someone to review the MP finally..
<nik90> kalikiana: is there a planned landing slot for them?
<kalikiana> nik90: no idea yet, still waiting to find out how the fancy new process works, and then to see how to apply it to u1db-qt
<kalikiana> I'll know more later today
<nik90> kalikiana: nice..I already got most of the fixes from the PPA on my 13.10 :)
<popey> dpm: ok
<zsombi> (12.40.04) nik90: dpm: no the crash is still there, however I believe Kaleo and zsombi are on it.
<zsombi> nik90: dpm: yes, we are on it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you have a minute to talk about gallery-app and thumbnails ? I'm trying to figure out the best way to approach the problem I'm having and I can use some advice
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: essentially when you edit the picture the gallery doesn't save the changes on the image on disk, but keeps them in an internal database and applied them to the image on the fly. So if I use the SDK thumbnailer, it will use the images on disk which are different from what the gallery is actually displaying
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and the thumbnails won't match, which is not a huge deal when browsing the pictures, but it's a problem when scrolling through them in the photo viewer
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and the SDK thumbnailer can’t be fed with live data, it understands only files on disk?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes, you pass it a path and it generates the thumbnail for it (or returns it if it's already generated and fresh)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it saves them on disk based on the md5 of the original image path
<popey> dpm: rotation is broken on nexus 10.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i wasn't expecting it to do something like this, i thought it would save changes to the image immediately (losslessly when possible). i think this whole undo/redo stack is problematic as it is implemented now also for integrating the gallery with content hub, as it will have to "flatten" the edit stack to disk when exporting images via the hub anyway
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, how about saving modifications to the original images to a separate file on disk, and use that one to generate the thumbnail
<oSoMoN> ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that might work, but it's one extra disk write of the full image that we're doing just to generate a thumbnail
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, well, not just to generate the thumbnail, the image can then be used to be displayed in the app, instead of having to apply all the modifications on the fly
<popey> dpm: mzanetti http://imgur.com/t5xxEpB,528Nscu,2GjsSPb,fseUpjH ⍨
<mzanetti> popey: oh
 * popey updates tablet
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... works here :/
<popey> fine here now I updated
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so basically you think that the undo/redo stack should work by keeping around: (1) a copy of the original image (2) the edited version of the file (3) the stack of operations that were applied on it. Then at each operation added to the stack, the file is modified. And when undoing from the stack if the last operation can be rolled back losslessly over the edited image (e.g. rotation for jpegs) then it's don
<nerochiaro> e that way, otherwise the original is taken, and all remaining operations are applied to it again in order minus the one being undone
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: does it make sense ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, doesn’t sound like a good idea, worded like this :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: well, it's the best that can be done if there are operations which are lossy, like crop or enhance
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I guess that really depends on what operations we want to optimize
<oSoMoN> or rather, what use-cases we want to optimize
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: well at the moment we only have 3: rotation, crop and enhance
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but one would expect to be a lot more
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, what I meant is: I think it makes sense to ensure that viewing images in their current state is the fastest operation
<oSoMoN> argh
<oSoMoN> scratch "operation"
<oSoMoN> fastest use case
<oSoMoN> and it’s probably acceptable to have some overhead when applying new operations, or undoing them
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, what are the other options we have, re- generating thumbnails?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i was specifically asked to use the SDK thumbnailer for gallery, that's why I ended up in this situation. before we were using an internal thumbnailer for gallery
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i think what we can do if we want the easy way out is to use the SDK thumbnailer for browsing and keep the internal for the photo viewer
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the thumbs for browsing will still not be 100% accurate though
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so if that's important too we can't really switch
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and is modifying the SDK thumbnailer to accept live data an option?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: not that I know of
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: we can add that ability I guess, but it will be completely custom for us, not part of the freedesktop standard in any way
<oSoMoN> doesn’t sound like the best idea
<popey> dpm: mzanetti http://imgur.com/tpUFHdc,w3KLulY,ATWS6NG,VZstxmj,GH7B1cM,1TYThPp,UQfIhG6,nrlcgJ1,1yJ2BGx  better
<mzanetti> nice
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: other editors seem to keep undo/redo history in memory only while you're editing a picture and they ask you to save when you browse away from it
<mzanetti> popey: so yeah. the question what to do with the toolbar still persists
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if we were doing that too, it would solve the issue I think
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: as we will regen the thumbs only when we finish with editing
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but it requires (a) a decision to actually do it and (b) design input on how to ask for save or discard
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’d tend to think that if we’re not asking the user to save/discard, it’s because it was designed this way
<zsombi> nik90: ok, I think I found the problem causing Layouts crash
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i wouldn't be surprised if a persistent undo/redo stack is something we didn't ask for and yorba decided to put n
<nerochiaro> in
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I don’t know, but in any case you should check with design first
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: right. so while I do that and put this work on hold, is there any other priority that i should take care of, or should i go back and hack on gallery and camera bugs from the high priority list ?
<ybon> nik90: ping
<rpadovani> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-attaching-images/+merge/206816/comments/485207
<mzanetti> rpadovani: nice, thanks
<nik90> ybon: pong
<nik90> zsombi: oh nice :)
<nik90> zsombi: is it a simple fix?
<zsombi> nik90: 3 lines of code :)
<nik90> zsombi: lol
<ybon> nik90: as autopilot tests are working for you, can you just give me the version of the libs you have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954036/
<ybon> just in case I've a bad one
<nik90> zsombi: in the SDK or the clock app?
<ybon> I'm still unable to run them, and that's annoying :(
<zsombi> nik90: in Layouts
<zsombi> nik90: SDK
<nik90> omg, my irc client didnt send my last few messages..lets try agian
<nik90> zsombi: ok...convergence is something I need for the MWC.
<nik90> zsombi: can we expect a fix to land on the phone (not just the ppa) by friday?
<nik90> ybon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954086/
<zsombi> nik90: I got that, I'm already preparing the MR
<zsombi> nik90: more than sure
<nik90> zsombi: thnx! you rock!
<ybon> nik90: thanks :)
<ybon> so my autopilot-desktop seems out of date
<ybon> I've two versions in my cache, let's take the good one :)
<nik90> ybon: :)
<ybon> ah:
<ybon> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ybon>  autopilot-desktop : Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0 (>= 1.39.0-0ubuntu1) but 1.38.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nik90> ybon: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<nik90> 13.10?
<nik90> sorry I may have asked this before
<ybon> yep
<ybon> nik90: do you where you get the gir1 lib from?
<nik90> ybon: btw, the entire QA is on a sprint...they are generally online around 19:00 UTC
<nik90> ybon: let me check
<nik90> ybon: I have 1.38.0-0ubuntu1 installed
<ybon> oh, like mine so
<ybon> humm
<nik90> ybon: what are the autopilot ppa you have?
<nik90> do you have more than one?
<ybon> humm
<ybon> does the 0 sized ones can be of any conflict here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954120/ ?
<nik90> no idea
<nik90> when you removed the other 2 ppas, do you purge them?
<ybon> humm, I've just --remove I think
<ybon> let me remove those
<nik90> I think you should do a ppa-purge on the ppa to remove all other dependencies it upgraded completely
<ybon> right
<ybon> can reach to get ppa-purge to get anything (could not find package...), not sure they are really out or I'm missing the syntax for the name
<nik90> did you do sudo ppa-purge ppa:name-of-ppa ?
<ybon> yup
<ybon> and without ppa: and with -p option also
<ybon> I think they are purged, at least they do not appears in y-ppa-manager
<imapados> Has someone experience about having an own update mechanism and leftover files?
<imapados> I'll tried to add some of the self-updated files to /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.list and they will removed correctly. Is that the way to go? To Update the listfile?
<wellsb> dholbach, shouldn't the QtWebKit test be a warning, not something that prevents approval (application 41)?  I'll look into whether module module Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser UbuntuWebView will work in my situation.  If the experimental features work, I should be able to make the transition
<dholbach_> wellsb, great - let me know how it goes
<wellsb> dholbach, I'm sure this is probably well documented somewhere, but I've missed a lot of the recent developments.  How can I execute the click test you run before I upload to the store so I can verify there are no errors or warnings and not waste your time?
<nik90> mzanetti: Do you know why a label takes so much width? http://imgur.com/OyOIsaB
<nik90> mzanetti: I set the label width: contentWidth
<nik90> mzanetti: nevermind I fixed it
<mzanetti> :)
<ybon> nik90: sorry, me again ;) Can you show me the autopilot-desktop details you have? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954457/
<ybon> I don't understand at this point how you have autopilot-desktop 1.4 BUT gir1 1.38
<zsombi> nik90: the MP that fixes the layouts crash: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts-fix1280359/+merge/206930
<nik90> ybon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954464/
<ybon> or in other worlds why my version of autopitlo-desktop want gir1 > 1.39
<ybon> thanks :)
<Kaleo> nik90, zsombi got your fix :) https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts-fix1280359/+merge/206930
<nik90> Kaleo: yup he just told me :)
<nik90> Kaleo, zsombi: Will test it immediately..I finally figured out to build SDK source branches and test stuff out  :)
<Kaleo> nik90, nice )
<nik90> ybon: np
<ybon> ah, we don't have the same exact version
<ybon> 1.4+14.04.20131125bzr397saucy0 vs 1.4+14.04.20131125bzr411saucy0
<nik90> zsombi: it is funny how the solution is few lines but the test cases are huge :)
<nik90> ybon: I told you I am running the autopilot experimentat PPA(trunk) while you are using the 1.4 PPA
<ybon> aaaahh, damn, missed this point, sorry
<nik90> ybon: mine gets updated every few days :)
<ybon> let's upgrade once again, so :)
<nik90> ybon: ensure you first purge your 1.4 ppa properly
<zsombi> nik90: yes :) and there were more than 3 lines this time, as there was an other issue with items removed during re-layouting
<ybon> yep :)
<nik90> randomcpp: hey ... its been a long time..how is it going?
<ybon> rhââ, still not the same: 1.4+14.04.20131125-1experimental409~ubuntu13.10.1
<randomcpp> I'm studying for exams :S how are you?
<ybon> nik90: this one ppa:autopilot/experimental ?
<randomcpp> maybe in march I will be able to work again on my projects, I hope
<nik90> zsombi: it works! No more crashes yay :)
<nik90> randomcpp: good luck with your exams.. I am doing good
<zsombi> nik90: überüawesomness :D
<nik90> randomcpp: looking forward to saucy bacon new features
<nik90> ybon: yeah
<zsombi> ehh, I mean über-awesomness
<nik90> ybon: https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/experimental
<randomcpp> I have some planned, I will develop them as soon as possible when I'll have time :)
<randomcpp> I promise
<nik90> randomcpp: I also got time to publish my own app as well :)
<ybon> nik90: are we sure autopilot-desktop comes from this ppa?
<zsombi> Kaleo: :) (15.49.20) nik90: zsombi: it works! No more crashes yay :)
<randomcpp> nik90, if you have suggestions just post them on saucybacon issue tracker on github
<randomcpp> nik90, nice :)
<nik90> randomcpp: definitely like old times :)
<randomcpp> yeah :)
<Kaleo> :)
<nik90> ybon: it seems not
<nik90> ybon: I am not sure if autopilot and autopilot-desktop are the same thing
<ybon> me neither :)
<ybon> but my tests are failing and it's the only package I have different from yours
<ybon> so I need to test updating it to see if I can finally run autopilot tests, and push MRs :)
<nik90> ybon: just continuing proposing MRs. Jenkins will test your branches until then
<ybon> ah, right
<nik90> ybon: the only drawback of this situation is you are unable to run your tests, but for now don't let that stop your main work which is the calendar code
<ybon> well, let's try upgrading anyway, just in case :)
<nik90> ybon: upgrading to 14.04?
<ybon> no no :)
<ybon> just trying to upgrade autopilot-desktop
<nik90> ybon: ah ok
<ybon> I'm more comfortable if I can run my tests :)
<ybon> so now that i've a possible explanation, let's try to solve, and if it's still not work, I will follow your advice :)
<nik90> ybon: ok..you can then later ask in the autopilot channel around 19:00 UTC to get help if it still doesn't work.
<ybon> I will be in my plane for Berlin at this time ;)
<ybon> but I will in the incoming days :)
<ybon> and thanks for your help :)
<nik90> np
<ybon> ap-desktop weems here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot in the description, but then not in the ppa list https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/1.4
<ybon> (not event https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa )
<mzanetti> dpm or rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-compile-warnings/+merge/206938
<dpm> looking at it now...
<rpadovani> network and compilation race :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, confirm, no warning, good work :-)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, why do you change int i in unsigned int i? It's a question to learn, not a doubt on your code ;-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: because size() from stdlib returns a unsigned int
<mzanetti> rpadovani: and the compiler was complaining that I compared int and unsigned int
<popey> mzanetti: am I right in saying you said you'd file a bug about the multi-pagestack header issue?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: which might cause an issue if we have more than 2 and a half million notes
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ahhh, ok, thanks :-)
<dpm> mzanetti, reviewed and commented
<mzanetti> dpm: :D
<dpm> :)
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm happy to explain stuff to you if you are interested
<mzanetti> just ask
<dpm> mzanetti, that's fine. I am interested indeed (it's been quite a while since I programmed in C and a bit in C++, and sometimes I miss it a bit, perhaps in a masochistic way :), but I might not have time today.
<mzanetti> dpm: btw. the bit at line 9 is still exactly the same code as before...
<mzanetti> dpm: I just put a #ifdef in between to suppress a unused parameter warning
<mzanetti> dpm: because the parameter "policy" is only used when HAVE_SCHED_GET_PRIORITY_MAX || HAVE_SCHED_GET_PRIORITY_MIN
<mzanetti> so without those its: static int toPthreadPriority(POLICY, PRIORITY priority) {
<mzanetti> and with those its: static int toPthreadPriority(POLICY policy, PRIORITY priority) {
<dpm> mzanetti, gotcha, thanks. Yeah, I wasn't sure when or why those defines would be defined
<zsombi> seb128, kenvandine: hi guys, I have a fix for the ItemSelector regression, here you go for testing: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/itemselector-fix1275861/+merge/206945
<seb128> zsombi, great, I'm going to test in a bit, thanks!
<zsombi> Kaleo: ^ also, could you pick it up for review?
 * zsombi brb
<kenvandine> zsombi, awesome!
<Kaleo> zsombi, nice!!
<Kaleo> seb128, kenvandine, sorry for missing it
<zsombi> seb128, kenvandine: yep, sorry guys, it slipped our eyes during the sprint :(
<seb128> Kaleo, zsombi: np, thanks for fixing it!
<balloons> nik90: ping
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> nik90: so still looking into things today. Any changes from your end? I'm assuming something changed that broke clock at this point
<nik90> balloons: I did not dig into it today...I am busy today with convergence stuff..
<balloons> nik90: no worries, just checking in and letting you know what was up
<nik90> balloons: I have a feeling EDS could be a potential culprit since I noticed lots of console output when you delete alarms
<nik90> balloons: however I am not sure why it causes trunk to fail since there the alarm tests are skipped
<balloons> nik90: I see alot of EDS noise too.. is there a rev pre-EDS to try?
<nik90> balloons: well that is like rev 200 or something..pre-alarms period
<balloons> I don't believe EDS is the reason the app fails to launch however
<nik90> balloons: +1
<balloons> but there seems to be an issue with it too :-)
<balloons> nik90: ok, I'll go run a rev from there just to see :))
<nik90> balloons: at this point, my guess would be u1db since that was the main change in the backend, but you tested the rev before the u1db transition and it still failed for you
<nik90> balloons: let me know how your investigation goes :)
<balloons> nik90: yep.. again, trunk failing, and pre-u1db failing, etc.. It can't be clock :=-)
<nik90> balloons: I guess then as far as I know the packages that changed in the past week (which affects clock) are EDS and ui-toolkit
<nik90> balloons: can you try an older ui-toolkit release?
<nik90> balloons: let's leave EDS to the end
<balloons> nik90: I cannot, but yes I agree we need to rollback dependencies until we find out what's up
<nik90> balloons: wait you mean in the archive itself? or just locally in your computer?
<balloons> nik90: on the jenkins box specifically, as we can't reproduce locally
<nik90> balloons: just a heads up, I need the latest ui-toolkit for my upcoming critical patches :P
<balloons> nik90: yes, textfield emulator :-)
<nik90> balloons: well that and the performance and convergence patches for MWC
<balloons> nik90: I think part of the trouble for rolling back jenkins is it's used by more than clock
<nik90> balloons: isn't jenkins just a normal desktop running 14.04?
<nik90> balloons: it is really weird that we cannot reproduce the failures on our laptops
<nik90> hmm really weird I don't see much of popey these days...I need a test bot popey :)
<rpadovani> WOW, how many awesome partenership!
<rpadovani> http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/growing-app-ecosystem-for-ubuntu-phones/
<kalikiana> neat
<mzanetti> dpm: popey: can you please test lp:~mzanetti/reminders-app/tablet and tell me what you think?
<mzanetti> popey: I've been playing with another way of working around our current issues.
<mzanetti> imo quite successful, but with downsides.
<mzanetti> it's not polished yet, it'll break if you try to save a note in editpage and the editpage needs to be adapted to make the cheating less visible.
<mzanetti> but if you're ok with the direction in general I can fix that
<mzanetti> teaser screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/tlptJiN.png
<popey> mzanetti: ok
<dpm> mzanetti, stepping out for a bit, will try to be around later
<mzanetti> ok
<m-b-o> popey: hey, could you test something for me on the n10?
<popey> m-b-o: sure
<m-b-o> popey: can you test the hourly scrolling in lp:~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/conditional-weather ?
<popey> ya
<popey> m-b-o: just testing another app first, one moment
<elopio> ping alex-abreu, are you still here?
<alex-abreu> elopio, in a meeting
<popey> mzanetti: s/Not note/No Note/
<alex-abreu> elopio, still have you rbranch to review
<mzanetti> popey: heh, thanks
<elopio> alex-abreu, ah, yes that.
<elopio> alex-abreu, and I'm looking at your autopilot fixes for the webapps, but they have a conflict.
<popey> mzanetti: it looks janky.. lemme get a picture
<mzanetti> popey: yeah, the edit page, right?
<popey> no, initial page with no note open
<elopio> alex-abreu, continue with your meeting. Sorry to interrupt.
<popey> mzanetti: http://imgur.com/QS36zmR
<mzanetti> popey: right... the side stage handle is another issue in unity8, that's not the reminders app
<mzanetti> popey: if you mean the header, I could probably put an empty header there for the initial page
<mzanetti> popey: but what I'm really interested in, is if the behavior of the headers and toolbars is ok this way (if I'll polish a little more)
<nik90> mzanetti: I think it would be nice to show a vertical divider between the two columns
<mzanetti> nik90: +1
<mzanetti> nik90: is there already some existing patterns other apps use?
<nik90> mzanetti: I use a component written by iBelieve where he takes the ListItem.ThinDivider and rotates it 90 degrees.
<mzanetti> nik90: ack. will do that
<popey> m-b-o: yes, that fixes hourly
<popey> (which looks awesome with the animations btw)
<m-b-o> popey: thanks! And the values are getting updated in all the shapes?
<popey> yes
<m-b-o> cool :)
<popey> nic one!
<m-b-o> popey: can you make screenhsots on the n10?
<popey> sadly not
<popey> only shaky-cam photos
<m-b-o> How many days are shown in the right sidebar?
<popey> 9.5 ☻
<m-b-o> but you can scroll to 10.0?
<popey> yes
<m-b-o> without getiing bounced back or so?
<popey> yes
<popey> its fine
<popey> you either see the top 9.5 or the bottom 9.5
<popey> i take it we can't make those 10% smaller to fit them all in?
<m-b-o> for MWC?
<m-b-o> in general, there other tablets as well... :)
<popey> yeah, not tried on my nexus 7, but that resolution is all over the place
<m-b-o> how do you get the app on the device, btw?
<popey> with some pain
<m-b-o> hehe
<popey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6949462/
<popey> adb shell.. click list | grep weather, click unregister com.ubuntu.weather x.x, pkcon install-local com.ubuntu.weather....click
<popey> cmake ☹
<mrgoodcat> at this stage in development where would help be most appreciated? e.g. bug triage, bug reporting, coding, designing...
<m-b-o> popey: yes... and what does "click-buddy --dir . --provision"  ?
<popey> m-b-o: pass
<popey> mrgoodcat: you offering your services? ☻
<mrgoodcat> recently i've been trying to get more involved in the community in general. just joined michigan loco and a local coding group here as well. since touch apps seem to be the focus right now it seemed a good place to start
<popey> mrgoodcat: what's your specific area of interest?
<mrgoodcat> nothing in particular. thats why i asked where help would be appreciated. i have coded in other languages but never qml (although i pick up languages fairly quickly) but i wouldn't limit myself to just coding since there doesn't seem to be a shortage of coding talent
<nik90> m-b-o:  "click-buddy --dir . --provision" gets the device ready to run autopilot tests
<m-b-o> nik90: ah, ok. but doesn't install it?
<nik90> m-b-o: btw I am unable to run your branch properly for some reason..as It asks me for my location which I then choose, but it doesn't get past the loading indicator :/
<nik90> m-b-o: click-buddy installs it on the device
<m-b-o> nik90: you the api_key
<nik90> m-b-o: ah
<balloons> nik90: still working on getting things fixed with clock landing
<nik90> balloons: I just heard from someone else that they also had a similar dbus error while running AP tests on the 14.04 desktop
<nik90> balloons: it was the sudoku app developer
<balloons> nik90: ohh, any more news on that?
<balloons> nik90: and you are on saucy yes?
<nik90> balloons: that's right, I am on saucy
<dac> hi there
<Guest96699> is anyone here?
<rpadovani> Guest96699, lot of people :-)
<Guest96699> hehe, I see.
<Guest96699> I have a question regarding Qt Creator and HTML5 app.
<rpadovani> Guest96699, so, please, do your question :-) If someone knows the answer will reply
<Guest96699> Well, I created a html5 app project (Hello world). But when I start it, I can't click on Hello, I mean, nothing happens. When I run index.html on chrome, I can click on Hello and go to second page but then BACK button does not work.
<dpm> nik90, did you get sorted with the Weather app's API key? If not, just let me know and I can explain how to get it working
<nik90> dpm: I got it working..m-b-o showed me how to do it
<dpm> great
<nik90> dpm: I just wanted to peek at the convergence look
<nik90> dpm: btw the critical convergence bug has been fixed
<dpm> cool!
<nik90> dpm: I finished clock, stopwatch convergence...
<nik90> dpm: working on alarm and timer now
<dpm> nik90, wohoo! excellent
<m-b-o> dpm would you have a look at the conditonal-weatehr branch? the right side, the hieght of the list especially
<dpm> hi m-b-o, sure, checking it out now...
<dpm> m-b-o, looks good! A couple of comments:
<dpm> - Would it be possible to add some padding to the left of the list, so that the left edge of the icons aligns with the "Forecast" label?
<m-b-o> yes
<dpm> cool
<dpm> m-b-o, also still regarding padding: - could we add some padding to the bottom of each list item, so that both the top and bottom padding surrounding the icon is the same?
<m-b-o> dpm: I'm using the  "ListItem.Subtitled", don't know if it's possible
<m-b-o> I'll try
<dpm> m-b-o, ah, I see
<m-b-o> dpm: I guess not
<m-b-o> not with Subtitled
<m-b-o> I guess
<dpm> m-b-o, no worries, thanks for looking. Regarding the list height, do you know if the list on the right panel is fully shown on a N7 and on a N10? I think you were asking around earlier on...
<m-b-o> popey said 9.5 are visible on n10, n7 we don't know
<m-b-o> dpm: propably setting width and height in ubuntu-weather-app to 128 and 80 shoudl give us a hint
<m-b-o> ubuntu-weather-app.qml
<dpm> ah, good idea
<m-b-o> dpm: neokore will be ready with the left side tomorrow. too late?
<dpm> m-b-o, it depends on the time tomorrow, I'll need to ask cwayne
<dpm> (I'm doing that now)
<nik90> dpm: regarding http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/growing-app-ecosystem-for-ubuntu-phones/, are all these done in collaboration with the community? Or these companies are announcing that they are building it for ubuntu touch..
<nik90> both are awesome..just wondering
<dpm> nik90, it depends on the ISV. For TWC for example, it's direct engagement with them + community work = Ubuntu Weather app + TWC backend. For the others in that list, it's mostly direct engagement and Canonical creating webapps for them.
<nik90> nice..yeah I noticed that some are requestion scopes and lenses..pretty cool that they see the benefit of scopes in the unity dash
<dpm> or for Cordova it's doing platform work to ensure Ubuntu is a supported platform by upstream
<nik90> s/requestion/request
<dpm> indeed :)
<m-b-o> dpm: Im not available tomorrow evening, so perhaps you could copy conditional-weather and raul will merge in your branch?
<dpm> m-b-o, yes
<m-b-o> so tomorrow evening would be okay to get the merge from raul?
<dpm> m-b-o, yes, but if possible as early in the evening as possible
<dpm> m-b-o, for that left padding I mentioned earlier on, would you like me to file a bug, or is this something you're already looking into?
<m-b-o> dpm: already pushed! ;)
<dpm> awesome, pulling :)
<m-b-o> dpm: I'll tell raul
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> m-b-o, is it possible to add the padding to the lines separating each list item, or is this something that you cannot change?
<dpm> (looking good, btw)
<m-b-o> I think not, these ListItems are relatively static.
<dpm> ok, then no worries
<dpm> let me have a look at the API docs, there was another thing I wanted to ask you about the data we're showing for TWC...
<nik90> popey: thnx for the new clock app icon :)
<dpm> to see if we can get Pressure shown instead of UV index, so that we're consistent with OWM
<m-b-o> dpm: there is pressure for TWC?
<dpm> that's what I wanted to check, I can't tell off the top of my head, but I want to see if it's possible
<dpm> m-b-o, it's possible using the Observation command
<m-b-o> dpm: but not for days (or hours) AFAIk
<dpm> oh, I see, it's instant barometric pressure, bummer
<popey> ☻ nik90
<m-b-o> dpm: we should consolidate the availabel data on occasion. Sunset/Sunrise shoudl be availabel for TWC and OWM for the current day for example
<m-b-o> also feelsLike for TWC and so on
<dpm> m-b-o, +1
<dpm> m-b-o, ok, so if I coordinate with neokore the landing of the left side panel, are you're happy with the status of the branch as it is now?
<dpm> I'm going to step out in a minute
<m-b-o> dpm: I'm too! :)
<m-b-o> dpm: raul knows hwo we will merge
<m-b-o> dpm: I think it'll be okay for MWC. :)
<m-b-o> dpm: will be around tomorrow until 16utc, so if there are some changes needed, ping me!
<dpm> m-b-o, awesome, thanks a lot for all the effort, this is going to be extremely helpful to showcase the tablet at MWC!
<m-b-o> I'm eager to learn what will be announced!
<m-b-o> (if)
<dpm> :-)
<m-b-o> good n8
<dpm> good night m-b-o and everyone!
<wittybear> anyone else got problems installing the ubuntu-sdk ?
<wittybear> For anyone interested details here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1281814
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1281814 in [obsolete] Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Ubuntu SDK does not install on clean 12.04 LTS (64bit)" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey, wanna test some reminders goodness? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/tablet/+merge/207062
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, sure :-) There is a texconflict in EditNotePage ;-)
<mzanetti> interesting.. will fix
<mzanetti> rpadovani: pushed
<rpadovani> k
<balloons> nik90: branches should be landing again
<nik90> balloons: yay!
<nik90> balloons: What was the fix?
<balloons> nik90: qt5organizer5-eds causing issues
<nik90> balloons: I just read fginther's comments in an MP "I think the tests are working now after removing qtorganizer5-eds from the test environment. Re-approving to retest."
<nik90> balloons: so would my alarm tests pass considering they need EDS to work?
<balloons> nik90: it's what we thought might be the case, but it's odd
<balloons> nik90: that package is not a dependency of clock atm.. should it be? it seems to be being used by it
<nik90> balloons: it is not a direct dependency of clock
<nik90> balloons: clock uses Alarms API (from SDK) -> SDK should have EDS as dependency
<balloons> nik90: I guess we will see. We can have them use the old version if needed, which I assumed they were going to rollback , but
<nik90> balloons: but how old are you rolling back to?
<nik90> balloons: since there were some recent fixes to EDS that the Alarms API needs
<nik90> balloons: either way, let try to merge my Alarms API then next
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I find only one error, great work :-)
<rpadovani> But also two strange behavior
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/tablet/+merge/207062/comments/485656
<balloons> nik90: right, just try and let me know
<nik90> balloons: can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-tests/+merge/205154 then
<nik90> elopio: if you agree as well, pls approve the above MP
<nik90> ^^
<iBelieve> balloons, ping
<balloons> iBelieve: pong
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ok, will fix
<iBelieve> hey balloons, all the autopilot tests crashed on my merge request and I'm wondering if you can help figure out why: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1386/?
<iBelieve> balloons, they're working when I run them locally. The merge request is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/better-desktop-support/+merge/198165
<mzanetti> rpadovani: where is the height smaller than the window? at the bottom or the top?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, at the bottom. I'm not able to take a screenshot because when I press stamp the toolbar goes up
<rpadovani> mhhh, I can use scrot
<mzanetti> strange... doesn't happen here. a screenshot would be helpful, yes
<rpadovani> mzanetti, http://people.ubuntu.com/~rpadovani/touch/tabletReminder.jpg
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I think this is the edit panel but you're missing the icons
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I am a bit ashamed, you are right
<mzanetti> no problem
<mzanetti> admittedly it doesn't really look good
<elopio> nik90, I'm here!
<elopio> I'm sorry, I'm going to the backscroll and I'll try to help you.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, maybe with icon is better :-)
<rpadovani> *icons
<balloons> iBelieve: I see the issue
<balloons> iBelieve: so things went to cmake, and you need to add new stuff to the CMakelist
<mzanetti> rpadovani: http://i.imgur.com/1IxcliC.png
<balloons> iBelieve: did you add pathbar?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yap, it is better, but maybe design input is useful
<balloons> iBelieve: so in CMakeList, look for the install line where it's adding the qml files, and include pathbar there also
<iBelieve> balloons, ahh, so that's the problem. I merged from master and all I did was change the CMakeList file to rename a file I changed.
<iBelieve> balloons, thanks for finding the problem!
<nik90> elopio: can you trigger jenkins to run the tests on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-tests/+merge/205154
<nik90> elopio: I like to know if the tests are passing now
<balloons> iBelieve: no worries. The way clock is setup avoids the need for this
<iBelieve> balloons, does it use subdirectories and wildcards?
<balloons> iBelieve: so it's worth considering arranging things in that directory layout.. it's odd how include work
<balloons> iBelieve: the imports are "foldername" and it seems to get the includes correct that way
<elopio> nik90, I'm trying...
<nik90> elopio: thnx
<iBelieve> balloons, okay. I'll rearrange the files after this branch gets merged.
<balloons> iBelieve: yea, I'd be curious on feedback from tweaking the layout and includes
<balloons> I'm not master at this, but I liked the layout
<nik90> iBelieve: take a look at the clock root folder.. that should give you an idea
<nik90> iBelieve: however it is going to be a huge task since you need to modify the includes on all the qml files
<nik90> iBelieve: one of the reasons, why I did the organization of the clock app folder (in april 2013) way early in the development
 * balloons listens
<elopio> nik90, I don't have an account on that jenkins, I'm trying to get one. But balloons rebuild it, it's running.
<iBelieve> nik90, what I was thinking about was having "components/" for non-page-level stuff, and "ui/" for pages, dialogs, and sheets. That way it shouldn't be too hard
<nik90> iBelieve: that should be okay as well
<balloons> iBelieve: after you do that, you *should* be able to drop the install line where everything is specified
<balloons> and imports should *just work*
<iBelieve> balloons, that would be very nice to have
<rpadovani> mzanetti, a couple of questions about camera:
<rpadovani> - Adding support to switch camera requests a lot of code, is it necessary?
<rpadovani> because it is an 'advance' feature and requests C++. I can do it, but I think it too much for a photo in reminder app
<rpadovani> - In camera app there is support for rotation of icons if you rotate the device, do I implement it?
<iBelieve> balloons, nik90: just refactored the files into the new layout. I only had to change a few QML imports. Nice!
<balloons> iBelieve: wow.. that simple eh?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, switch camera = swap between front and retro camera
<iBelieve> balloons, yep. The question is, will the CMakeList file work right...
 * balloons believes
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no need for rotation
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... switching camera would be quite useful I think. but not required for a first step
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, good, I have only a couple of issues, hope to fix for tomorrow afternoon :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-19
<rpadovani> mzanetti, and with this for tonight is all :-)
<rpadovani> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rpadovani/touch/cameraImprovement.jpg
<rpadovani> Good night folks o/
<balloons> ping nik90, how is the clock merges coming?
<nik90> balloons: we are discussing this on #ubuntu-autopilot
<nik90> balloons: I am just trying to fix 1 test which is failing locally
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/tablet/+merge/207062
<popey> mzanetti: can I help?
<mzanetti> popey: sure. you can review that one too
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm about to start a call, but perhaps popey can give you a hand in the meantime on an actual device
<popey> kk, will do now
<popey> mzanetti: fyi there is an add note button on the toolbar even if you have no reminders account on the device.
<mzanetti> popey: yeah... the merge that should fix that is not complete yet
<popey> ok, its not a biggie for mwc
<popey> given the device _will_ have an account
<popey> mzanetti: this is great.
<popey> really nice work, thank you!
<mzanetti> :)
 * mzanetti is a bit tired today :D
<popey> i owe you beer
<popey> you and me both ☻
 * popey didnt see his bed last night
<popey> once it gets to 4am it's kinda not worth it
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> indeed
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tug o' War Day! :-D
<nik90> Can anybody review my performance MR please at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/performance-patch-1/+merge/207119
<popey> sure
<popey> yu/132
<popey> bah
<nik90> ?
<nik90> zsombi: hey I see some of your MPs ready to land at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/+activereviews
<nik90> zsombi: When is it planned to have jenkins land them?
<nik90> zsombi: My clock convergence patch is almost complete..hence I am wondering when I can land it.
<zsombi> nik90: it will be landed with the CI train... it will take some time
<nik90> zsombi: ok, I will see what I can do..
<popey> nik90: I _love_ the little animation on the stopwatch screen!
<nik90> popey: hehe :) ..
<popey> nik90: and i can see almost no cpu usage when not on the clock page
<nik90> popey: even if you are in the clock page and the seconds hand is not shown, the cpu usage should be 0%
<nik90> popey: every minute or so when the minute hand moves, the cpu usage will spike and then drop
<nik90> popey: can I go ahead and top-approve my MR or do you want me to get someone to code review it?
<popey> finding someone who isn't super busy leading up to mwc will be hard
<popey> So I leave that to you ☻
<nik90> rpadovani: If you have time could you do a quick code review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/performance-patch-1/+merge/207119 ?
<nik90> rpadovani: it has been confirmed to work properly by me, popey and jenkins
<dpm> mzanetti, wow. Nice work, just tested reminders on the desktop now
<mzanetti> :)
<dpm> I need to install content hub to test it properly
<mzanetti> dpm: the edit page looks crap... but that's because of the design experiments
<mzanetti> dpm: on the desktop, content hub always crashes for me
<dpm> yeah, that's the one I cannot see yet, I'm on 13.10 on my laptop, and my desktop with trusty is busted
<dpm> mzanetti, what's up exactly with the edit page, do you have any screenshots?
<mzanetti> dpm: http://i.imgur.com/JoY8FhS.png
<mzanetti> anyhow... good enough for a first step towards convergence I'd say
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks. It doesn't look bad to me, perhaps the gray line above the notebook title could be removed?
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... yeah... but its somewhat required on the phone to keep consistency with other pages
<mzanetti> dpm: and I can't just drop the header here (as I did with the other pages on the right) because it's used to rename the note and contains the save button
<dpm> mzanetti, ack, let's go with that, then
<mzanetti> dpm: not sure if you've seen this already: http://i.imgur.com/A1cmkvF.png
<mzanetti> dpm: so I think all my todos for MWC are done
<mzanetti> or is there anything left?
<nik90> popey: is the clock app supposed to run in the sidestage in nexus 10?
<rpadovani> nik90, good work :-)
<popey> up until there's convergent designs working, yes
<nik90> popey: When my convergence branch lands, we will have a tablet design..so can it go to the main stage
<nik90> popey: fair enough
<nik90> popey: in that case, I will remove that desktop option in my convergence branch
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx
<dpm> mzanetti, NICE! I saw you marked it as In Progress, but I hadn't seen it live
<mzanetti> right... /me updades the blueprint
<dpm> mzanetti, I think that was pretty much it, we're looking pretty good! It'd also might be good to review https://code.launchpad.net/~bobo-324/reminders-app/fix-1273111/+merge/204404 which he now updated. It'd be nice to get these font sizes right for MWC, but if you think it will still require too much work, then let's leave it post-MWC
<dpm> what do you think?
<mzanetti> dpm: oh right. he updated it
<mzanetti> missed that
<dpm> yeah, he just did it a few hours ago
<mzanetti> dpm: I'll review again and think its okish... however, I have a feeling that it doesn't really solve the problem
<mzanetti> it improves it a bit tho
<dpm> but do you think it's a step in the right direction, or does it need to be tackled completely differently?
<mzanetti> its ok... the static variable needs to become dynamic, populated by the real screen (or maybe window?) size taking into account grid unit sizes etc
<mzanetti> but yeah... it's not completely off
<mzanetti> I think we should get this in as is and then I'll spend an evening to really understand and fix the issue at some point
<mzanetti> dpm: ^
<dpm> mzanetti, sounds good, thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, popey, so in order to get the click package ready for cwayne today, does this sound as a plan? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6959557/
 * mzanetti nods
<popey> +1
<dpm> thanks guys
<dpm> mzanetti, just a small nitpick on the reminders labels: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/tablet/+merge/207062
<mzanetti> dpm: that's already in trunk and not part of this mr.
<mzanetti> dpm: but I'll propose a new one to fix this
<dpm> ok, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/better-reminder-expiry-labels/+merge/207154
<dpm> mzanetti, awesome, approved!
<m-b-o> dpm: endless world of branching models.. ;) Thought it otherwise, but will work too this way
<dpm> hey m-b-o :)
<dpm> m-b-o, what's that you were thinking otherwise?
<m-b-o> dpm: I thought raul merging not in trunk, but in conditonal-weather-branch ( or copy) before the whole will land in trunk. but it should work this way too (or even better)
<dpm> m-b-o, yeah, I'd like to have a fallback in trunk in case Raul does not have the time to look at the resizing
<m-b-o> dpm: ah, ok!
<dpm> m-b-o, I've had a look at the resizing myself this morning, and I don't think it's that trivial to get the sizes right
<m-b-o> dpm: I saw a screenhsot, which looks ready aon n10 size, but everthing under units.gu(100) has flaws, Iguess
<dpm> since the size of the elements inside the Ubuntu shape are not relative to the shape
<m-b-o> dpm: you should have a mail
<dpm> ok, looking... :)
<dpm> m-b-o, that looks good!
<m-b-o> it is! :)
<dpm> m-b-o, but I'm still concerned about the timing of this landing today. Let me reply to that e-mail to both of you.
<m-b-o> dpm: okay, no problem
<dpm> m-b-o, sent a reply to that e-mail. Let me know if it makes sense
<m-b-o> dpm: makes sense!
<dpm> m-b-o, ok, thanks for reviewing!
<dpm> hey nik90, around?
<nik90> dpm: hey
<dpm> hey :)
<nik90> dpm: were you going to ask me something?
<dpm> nik90, I shared a google doc with a proposal for a landing plan for the 3 core apps with tablet layouts, including clock. I've not been following closely which branches need landing for clock. Could you help me filling in the blanks for clock in the document?
<nik90> dpm: sure, which google doc?
<nik90> just got it
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<nik90> dpm: I mentioned a prerequisite branch in the chat there
<dpm> nik90, thanks. Can we land clock before the SDK branch lands? I.e. does the crash only happen on resizing and not on the tablet?
<nik90> dpm: technically yes, but I haven't tested it yet to confirm that
<nik90> dpm: let me finish my branch (should take at most another 30 mins) and then I will ask you guys to test it on the devices
<dpm> nik90, sounds like a plan, thanks nik90!
<rpadovani> popey, are you able to reproduce bug #1281745  on N7? Unfortunately is impossible to reproduce on desktop, and I have no idea on which is the cause
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1281745 in Ubuntu Calculator App "white rectangle on calculator sidestage on N7 landscape" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281745
<popey> rpadovani: yes
<rpadovani> popey, any idea on how fix it?
<popey> hmm
<popey> rpadovani: posted a picture to the bug report so you can see it
<rpadovani> thanks
<dpm> m-b-o, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-weather-app/fixes-1282081/+merge/207190 ? (I'm not sure why the key.js file is added, it isn't on my local diff, so I'm guessing it's got to do with Jenkins)
<popey> rpadovani: i have no idea what that white box is
<popey> i cant move it
<rpadovani> popey, not good at all
<popey> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1281236/+merge/206787 can you review pls?
<dpm> popey, approved!
<nik90> popey, rpadovani : actually the clock app has the bug similar to the calculator -> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166656767/clock.JPG
<nik90> popey, rpadovani https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1281622
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1281622 in Ubuntu Clock App "clock resizing incorrect on N7 2013 landscape" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> hi fginther, re: click package jobs in Jenkins, you mentioned they're run daily. Can we get them triggered on demand? E.g. we'd like to do 3 core apps releases today, and we'd like to get the click packages generated from Jenkins, i.e. the job triggered
<fginther> dpm, that should be ok for today, just let me know when and where
<fginther> dpm, which apps are they, I want to take a peek at the build jobs to make sure they are still working
<dpm> fginther, reminders, clock, weather
<dpm> (thanks!)
<fginther> dpm, glad I asked, looks like reminders and clock need some work
<nik90> fginther: :) how come?
<fginther> nik90, for clock the build system was changed to use cmake, jenkins hasn't been updated yet
<nik90> fginther: ah okay ... yeah the clock app in the store is behind by at least 45 commits :)...should be a nice upgrade
<nik90> popey, dpm: Please test lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/converge-clock-tab on your devices both N4 and N7. Let me know if it crashes..On my phone it crashes. Lets see what happens
<nik90> full convergence done
<popey> ok nik90
<fginther> dpm, FYI clock and reminders build jobs have been update and appear to be working again (at least they generate a .click :-)  )
<dpm> fginther, awesome, we need to get the branches landed first, and when we've done that we'll ping you to generate the new .clicks via Jenkins if that works for you
<dpm> nik90, fginther, popey mentioned that for clock there are some funky dependencies on the EDS plugin and the order it's built... I'm not sure I could follow. Is this something that we need to worry about?
<nik90> dpm: the clock app uses the Alarms API which in turn depends on the EDS plugin to work. So it is not a direct dependency. The EDS plugin should be dependency of SDK afaik
<dpm> nik90, ack. Is there anything we need to take into account when building the clock's .click?
<nik90> dpm: sry, I am not sure..nothing has changed recently except for the cmake migration as far as click building goes
<fginther> dpm, I don't really know what the core issue is. When jenkins test on the desktop, the clock-app is severly degraded by the presence of qtorganizer-eds. It's not an enforced dependency because the app can still be installed after removing qtorganizer-eds
<nik90> dpm: we need renato's help here to figure the issue described by fginther
<popey> nik90: in that branch i have built a click and installed, and the icon is missing, doesn't appear to be being built into the click package
<nik90> fginther: it is true that the app can be installed after removing qtorganizer-eds. However then you are not testing the true conditions
<popey> no clock-app@30.png exists anywhere under /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock/current
<nik90> fginther: since then the alarms would not be created in EDS itself but rather in the memory
<nik90> popey: hmm weird
<nik90> popey: can you test if your branch which submitted the icon correctly builds the icon?
<popey> X-Ubuntu-StageHint=SideStage
<popey> thats still there
<popey> so on nexus 10 your branch is in the side stage
<nik90> popey: I just removed the sidestage hint just now
<nik90> popey: can you update again
<popey> I'll ninja edit on the tablet
<popey> save rebuilding
<nik90> okay
<dpm> fginther, severely degraded you mean in terms of performance?
<fginther> dpm, It actually hangs on start up
<fginther> but it never crashes AFAICT
<nik90> fginther: that's new..so it has to be the last few commits of EDS..since it worked perfectly fine before
<nik90> fginther: the alarm backend code in clock app was not changed recently
<fginther> nik90, right, there was a new update to qtorganizer-eds that occurred when the problems started
<popey> nik90: taken some pics of it on the n10 and a video
<popey> uploading
<nik90> popey: good or bad news?
<popey> mixed ☻
<popey> nik90: http://imgur.com/jDvF5k1,DWtWOzz,kf1ihw4,sKbw1My,Sr45gNn,3T98SSW
<nik90> popey: screenshots looks good
<nik90> although the timer hint bars are rather close to the timer face
<popey> nik90: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2CkurWjvZI
<nik90> zsombi: can you help with https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2CkurWjvZI
<nik90> zsombi: the animation seems a bit weird
<popey> specifically in case it's not clear, I'm talking about the clock face leaping around
<nik90> popey: yup got that :)
<popey> :D
<nik90> popey: it is basically transitioning from phone to tablet interface
<zsombi> nik90: what animation? you call the component appearing in the left-top corner then moving to the center as animation? :)
<nik90> zsombi: hehe
<nik90> zsombi: Is there a way to hide that or remove that?
<popey> nik90: it crashes on the phone.
<zsombi> nik90: I don't know what you are doing there... sorry
<nik90> popey: yup .. we need the sdk patch for that then
<popey> ☹
<popey> you see same? I don't need a video for this?
<nik90> zsombi: I am basically switching from a Flickable layout to a Row
<nik90> popey: yup I told you ,,,for me it crashes on the phone
<nik90> popey: the reason is that by default the clock app shows the tablet interface
<nik90> popey: that's why it worked on the tablet and not on phone
<popey> of course
<popey> sorry, sleep deprived ☻
<zsombi> nik90: so you have the default layout in a Flickable, and the tablet layout is a row?
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<nik90> zsombi: but I still defined a tablet and phone interface where phone is the default layout that gets triggered
<nik90> zsombi: so layouts: [ "tablet", "phone"]
<zsombi> nik90: you have ConditionalLayout for both?
<nik90> zsombi: yes. is that wrong?
<zsombi> nik90: do you have default layout?
<nik90> zsombi: no
<nik90> zsombi: as in the UI elements inside the Layouts {} do not have any anchor definitions
<nik90> zsombi: the anchor definitions are given only in the "phone" or "tablet" layout condition
<zsombi> nik90: wow... how comes?
<zsombi> nik90: you can say that the default layout is the phone, and then define ConditionalLayout for tablet...
<nik90> zsombi: I don't know..I just thought you are supposed to define the rules on in the conditional layouts and not have a default layout persay
<nik90> zsombi: ah :(
<nik90> zsombi: Is it required for the UI elements to be declared inside the Layouts {} container?
<zsombi> nik90: the Layouts tutorial is also talking about that, that you define a default layout, then you name the components you will lay out differently, then you define the other layouts
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I will read through it again
<zsombi> nik90: yes, you have to
<nik90> zsombi: could this be the cause of my "animation" bug?
<zsombi> nik90: otherwise the layouting will not know wo will be laid out
<zsombi> nik90: it could
<zsombi> nik90: it seems that the layout engine tries to show, then hide, then show it again on its final position...
<nik90> zsombi: yeah seems so
<nik90> zsombi: thnx for your help..I will fix it and hope for the best
<nik90> popey: can I get another hour to fix the animation issue?
<zsombi> nik90: I suggest you re-read the tutorial, it will give lots of hints :)
<dpm> nik90, so could we go for a default phone layout and a conditional tablet layout to work around that bug? That's what the weather app does
<dpm> I mean the crasher bug
<popey> dpm evernote call..
<dpm> ah, coming, thanks for the heads up!
<nik90> dpm: no that won't fix the crash issue..with your suggestion the clock app will open fine on the phone but then crash on the desktop
<nik90> dpm: we need the layout transition patch from the SDK on the phone
<nik90> will talk after you evernote meeting
<zsombi> nik90: dpm: eventually you could take that patch and create dedicated MWC image with... bad idea...
<nik90> zsombi: is it a bad idea to just push one single patch to the phone in the normal way?
<dpm> nik90, that might be one option, but given the amount of moving parts, I'd suggest not to do it
<nik90> dpm: I understand but the thing is this patch affects only the clock app. The patch does not affect other areas of the SDK.
<dpm> nik90, yes, but I don't think it would be accepted for landing outside the regular process, so I'm trying to find alternatives to get your work to land for MWC. Does this summary make sense if we take the SDK out of the equation? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6960400/
<nik90> dpm: The first situation is good. Second situation I dont follow
<nik90> dpm: do you want two default layout options where you choose which one based on the device?
<dpm> nik90, that was from the conversation earlier on, where you mentioned that there wasn't a default layout, all were conditional, so I'm suggesting to do the same as the weather app, where there is a default layout that corresponds with the phone and a conditional layout (the condition being if width > phoneWidth) that is active on tablet and on desktop (when resizing)
<balloons> nik90, popey https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1282129
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282129 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Clock and calendar tests fail with static void QOrganizerEDSEngine::itemsAsyncListed(ECalComponent*, time_t, time_t, FetchRequestData*) " [Undecided,New]
<nik90> dpm: that won't work :(... As of now, I created the default layout (phone) and made a conditional layout for the tablet, however when I switch from phone to tablet it fails
<nik90> dpm: that said, let me complete the fix and we can test again
<nik90> dpm: I am half way there
<nik90> dpm: already fixed clock and alarm
<popey> balloons: oh joy
<dpm> nik90, let's try to test it on a device. Thanks for the extra effort!
<popey> Yeah, going above and beyond the call of duty here nik90, you should take a week off next week ☻
<nik90> popey: well I want the clock app tablet interface to be shown in MWC :) ... I will try my best to do what it takes to get that done
<popey> That's the spirit!
 * popey adds "Clone nik90 to ToDo list"
 * nik90 lol
<balloons> popey: let me give you a click for clock and calendar; see if they even run on the device
<popey> balloons: roger roger
<nik90> popey, dpm: I fixed the animation issue. Can you test pls
<nik90> N4 and N7
<popey> sure thing nik90
<popey> nik90: icon still missing
<popey> nik90: not crashing on n4
<popey> \o/
<nik90> popey: I am not sure about the icon, since I did not change anything there
<nik90> popey: regarding the icon, we will get balloons or sergio's help on this
<popey> file:///usr/share/unity8/Launcher/LauncherDelegate.qml:62:20: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/clock-app@30.png
<popey> yeah.
<nik90> popey: does it work on the n7?
<nik90> popey: btw it didnt crash on my N4 as well :)
<popey> working on it
<dpm> "not crashing on n4", that's what we like to hear :)
<popey> nik90: the cities show under the clock, not tablet style
<popey> I think this is because the gu setting is wrong
<nik90> popey: I set the tablet condition as 80
<nik90> popey: but I did not change it since the last time you tested it
<popey> lemme test on n10
<nik90> popey: also the 80 gu unit condition was recommended by Kaleo
<nik90> dpm: :)
<popey> nik90: still jumps a little on n10, not as much, and only vertically
<popey> want a video?
<nik90> popey: yes pls
<popey> kk
<nik90> popey: wait so the jumpy thing is only vertically
<nik90> I think I might know the cause
<popey> yes
<nik90> popey: also do you think the sidebar animation is annoying everytime you switch tabs?
<nik90> I can remove that
<nik90> dpm,popey: So from popey's testing, it seems that the clock app now runs on N4 and N10 without crashing. That's good news :)
<popey> which animation?
<popey> yes
<popey> just need to fix the icon ☻
<popey> and vertical jump
<popey> nik90: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiqelgB-MqA
<nik90> popey: when you switched from stopwatch -> clock tab there was a sidebar animation from the right
<nik90> I was referring to that
<nik90> popey: I can fix the vertical jump..should be easy
<popey> nah, i like the animation
<nik90> dpm, popey: What is the deadline for the click package animation? Do we need it by today?
<nik90> s/animation/creation
<nik90> dpm, popey: I need to fix AP tests and some minor cleanup. I need today. would that be a problem?
<popey> yeah.
<popey> i think so.
<nik90> popey: I will try to get it done then
<popey> dpm: what do you think?
 * dpm reads scrollback
 * dpm watches video
<dpm> popey, nik90, what about 1) landing the fix for the crasher and the one for the vertical jump 2) Create a click package 3) Do a best effort to fix the animation and create a new click package. If not possible, go for the click package from 2)
<nik90> dpm: what about the AP tests?
<nik90> dpm: I already may have a fix the vertical jump (should remove most of the vertical jump, might have a small jitter)
<dpm> nik90, ah, yes, we need the AP tests fixed, I'd missed that part
<dpm> nik90, to answer the question earlier, the deadline for the click package is today, yes. Do you think the AP tests can still be fixed?
<nik90> dpm: yeah I think they can be fixed..I need about 2 hrs to fix all that
<dpm> nik90, ok, thanks. I'll check with cwayne if that still works for him
<dpm> nik90, cwayne says that should work, hopefully that takes a bit of pressure off you
<nik90> dpm: it does..thnx :)
<nik90> popey: quick question...does the system application like gallery etc lock their toolbars on N10?
<nik90> popey: I beleive that is the cause of the vertical jump
<popey> no
<popey> they all have a toolbar on start, then the toolbar drops away
<nik90> popey: alrite..I will remove that from the clock app as well
<nik90> popey: we can explore this post MWC
<popey> ok
<nerochiaro> renato: boiko: tsdgeos: artmello: does anyone of you know if it's possible to flush the QML image cache ? maybe even for just one image ?
<renato> nerochiaro, I know that you can set cache property to false :D
<renato> this is the only information that I can give you, I do not know how the cache itself works
<nerochiaro> renato: yeah, but i don't want to do it because i want the cache to be normally on, then when i really want one image to reload from disk I will clear the cache to force
<nik90> dpm, popey: I think I fixed the vertical jump and AP tests. I am waiting to see if jenkins can confirm the AP tests pass.
<nik90> can one of you confirm the vertical jump fix?
<dpm> nik90, unfortunately I don't have a tablet, but I can do testing on a Nexus 4
<nik90> dpm: ok
<nik90> dpm: I will also test now
<nik90> dpm: things look really good on N4
<dpm> fginther, can we get the reminders click build triggered?
<dpm> fginther, the branch has landed and it's good to go as the first of the 3 core app tablet updates for today
<boiko> nerochiaro: I remember there was a bug opened for that, but what I did when I needed something like this was to add a serial number to the image provider URL (like image://something/?serial=1 or something like that)
<boiko> nerochiaro: not optimal, but it did the job back then
<nerochiaro> boiko: right, that's the trick i remember too. i was hoping for something cleaner, but I guess I will have to go with that
<nik90> dpm: alrite balloons the AP tests pass :)
<nik90> dpm: which leaves only vertical jump test
<nik90> dpm: then we are set for life
<dpm> \m/
<nik90> \m/ fist back :)
<fginther> dpm, reminders app is building now
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> fginther, I talked to balloons and we're discussing that it might be necessary to roll back the latest e-d-s plugin upload for clock to land. What's your opinion?
<balloons> dpm: we went through this last night.. the builder has a proper version that lets clock build. Calendar will not build
<fginther> dpm, clock can build now, but if calendar needs to land also, then I'll need on older version of the eds packages, I don't have any
<dpm> balloons, fginther, do I understand it correctly that we can leave this post-MWC if we don't need a new version of calendar to land today?
<dpm> just trying to figure out the best thing to do
<dpm> today it's only clock, calendar and reminders
<dpm> shit
<dpm> clock, *weather and reminders
<dpm> sorry for the confusion
<fginther> dpm, no worries
<fginther> dpm, reminders has been updated https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/reminders-app-click/
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> nik90, I cannot test on tablet, but on desktop the clock looks gorgeous!
<dpm> nik90, on the desktop, should I be able to test the vertical jump fix, or was it not noticeable there?
<nik90> dpm: I think it happened fast that you don't notice it much on the desktop
<nik90> dpm: need someone to review the MP and then approve it
<dpm> nik90, I can do that, but I'd like to see if someone with a N10 can give it a quick test-drive too
<nik90> dpm: that would be best
<dpm> let me see if I can create a local click package to hand over to someone to make it easier to test...
<dpm> nik90, did you bump the release number too?
<nik90> dpm: I don't do it anymore this cycle since the click packages uses the revision number for the release number
<nik90> dpm: so the clock version on the phone is 1.300 or something like that
<dpm> no worries, that should work
<dpm> nik90, I'm getting the same issue as popey - the click package I create locally doesn't contain the app icon, trying to figure out what's going on...
<nik90> dpm: okay..can you try creating a click package of rev 345
<nik90> dpm: that's where the icon change was made
<dpm> nik90, are you sure it was that revision? I cannot see any icon changes between r345 and r346
<nik90> dpm: I am referring to MP https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/new-icon/+merge/207037
<nik90> dpm: which got merged into trunk at rev 345....so you will notice the change between 344 and 345
<dpm> nik90, hm, looking at the convergence branch now, I can't see that merge in r345, but in any case the CMakeLists.txt file contains the right icon, i.e. the change introduced in that MP ^
<dpm> fginther, I think you mentioned you had some issues building the weather click package and getting the icon to be included in there. Can you remember what fixed it?
<nik90> dpm: ah you don't see that commit message in my MP because I merge trunk with the commit message "merged trunk"
<fginther> dpm, I didn't do anything to fix it. I attempted a change to the CMakeList.txt file to explicitly copy over the ICON, but it was the wrong fix and I don't now if it actually worked
<dpm> fginther, thanks, no idea why it's not including it locally. Do you have the command line how the click packages are built in Jenkins?
<dpm> fginther, and also, do you know why this MP is Needs Fixing even though it passes the tests? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-weather-app/fixes-1282081/+merge/207190
<fginther> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6961764/
<dpm> ok, thanks will try to build locally like that
<fginther> dpm, the steps are from click-buddy in lp:phablet-tools
<nik90> fginther: I just did click-buddy --dir . --provision
<nik90> I still don't see the icon for clock app
<fginther> balloons, can you shed any light on the missing icon ? ^
<dpm> no, did the same steps as click buddy manually and the package doesn't include the icon
<dpm> could it be that cmake chokes at the @ in clock-app@30.png?
 * dpm tries
<dpm> nope, red herring
<nik90> dpm: weather has it as well +set(ICON weather-app@30.png)
<nik90> dpm: I don't get it, when you compare the weather app and clock app commits for the new icon they are exactly the same :)
<dpm> yeah, it's not that commit that changed anything, it's something in the cmake file
<nik90> dpm: true since we haven't upload clock app click with the cmake migration
<dpm> it seems that a local .click build does not include the icon, either
<dpm> of the weather app, I mean
<dpm> man, after all the effort to get the code finished, I can't believe we're blocking on this
 * dpm shakes fist at cmake
<mrgoodcat> is there a device emulator to test phone interfaces on if you don't have an ubuntu device?
<rpadovani> mrgoodcat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<mrgoodcat> ty rpadovani
<rpadovani> yw
<dpm> nik90, fginther, balloons, this should fix the icon in the click package: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-click-icon/+merge/207296
<nik90> dpm: testing now
<nik90> dpm: thnx for the potential fix
<nik90> dpm: erm even sergio has issued a MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-clock-app/icon/+merge/207295
<nik90> which one do I choose :P?
<dpm> nik90, feel free to pick his, it's more self-contained
<nik90> dpm: alrite I will approve his
<nik90> dpm: did you find anyone to test my MP on the N10 yet?
<dpm> I've sent my locally-build click package to cwayne to see if he can test it
<dpm> nik90, he said he can do in ~15 mins
<nik90> dpm: the sergio MP failed in jenkins with a really weird error
<nik90> I am unable to catch balloons
<nik90> nvr mind talking to him now
<dpm> ok, thanks nik90
<nik90> rpadovani: you around?
<nik90> dpm: mind quickly taking a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-timer-placeholder-text/+merge/204324 ? One liner change...
<nik90> dpm: it should be good to go..just need you to approve if it looks good.
<dpm> nik90, reviewed and added comment
<nik90> dpm: agreed to your comment
<nik90> dpm: are you sure you sent cwayne the latest click build?
<dpm> nik90, yes, from r368, unless I did something wrong: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/
<nik90> dpm: just confirming..
<nik90> dpm: I think we should still push ahead...do you agree?
<dpm> +1
<dpm> nik90, so I guess we only need me to approve the branch and get a Jenkins trunk landing + click package?
<nik90> dpm: so who does the code review? Its a massive +2200 lines of code
<dpm> nik90, argh, I hadn't noticed https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/converge-clock-tab/+merge/207209 failed the tests
<nik90> dpm: no worries, it is just a random failure
<nik90> dpm: it should pass
<dpm> nik90, could you keep an eye on whether it passes or not, while I do weather?
<nik90> dpm: sure
<dpm> great, thanks
<nik90> dpm: it got merged!
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> fginther, we just landed the convergent clock layout, can we get the clock click package job triggered?
<fginther> dpm, building now
<dpm> awesome
<nik90> fginther: did the clock click package finish building?
<fginther> nik90, it did: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/clock-app-click/142/
<nik90> fginther: thnx
<nik90> dpm: can we send the click to cwayne? ^^
<nik90> fginther: damn just needed 1 more commit to make it 1.0.350 :P
<dpm> nik90, done
<dpm> I just need to fight with weather a bit more now...
<nik90> dpm: had any luck with weather?
<gnurub> hi
<dpm> nik90, I know where to look at, but the layout conditions are set in two different places and it's difficult to guess without a device
<rpadovani> nik90, now I'm around :-)
<nik90> dpm: but what's is your plan of action though? Increase the convergence width limit?
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, we got the MPs merged :P
<dpm> nik90, either that or roll back to non-convergent design
<nik90> rpadovani: convergence is in
<rpadovani> yeah \o/
<rpadovani> Seems that I missed a lot of things in last 6 hours while I was in real life :P
<nik90> rpadovani: hehe
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning popey, when you're around, could you try to install this click package and show me a screenshot? http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.weather_1.0.201_all.click
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Love Your Pet Day! :-D
<dpm> m-b-o, morning, thanks for approving the branch! Do you have any ideas about the known issues listed there? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-nexus7/+merge/207325 The footer position and the crasher are the ones that I consider blockers
<m-b-o> dpm: this footer stuff with twc only happens on n7, not on desktop, right?
<dpm> m-b-o, exactly, I cannot see it happening on desktop, not sure what's going on on the n7. I'm tempted to make the footer full width to work around it rather than play with GUs
<m-b-o> dmp: regadring the missing H temperature: when it's late in the day, TWC has no real H temperture left to show. this happens oly in the second half of the day
<dpm> m-b-o, ah, good to know, thanks
<popey> dpm: morning, what device?
<m-b-o> dpm: "ScrollingArea.qml:61: Error: Cannot assign [undefined] to int" is unrelated to the device
<popey> I only have n4 and n7 now
<dpm> popey, sorry, I meant a n7
<m-b-o> dpm: that occurrs when something's wrong with line 58 in th efile
<dpm> m-b-o, yeah,
<dpm> it seems that there wasn't any pressure data either?
<dpm> but it shouldn't cause a crash I thought
<m-b-o> yes, perahos it's related to switching the data rpovider in  a specific way
<m-b-o> perhaps it's related to switching the data provider in a specific way
<popey> dpm: I need to re-flash my n7, so will take a little while as it's dead
<dpm> popey, no worries, thanks
<dpm> m-b-o, yes, I thought that as well, but they said they'd wiped out the database before testing. Let's see if popey's testing can shed some more light on this. Would you agree to make the footer full width rather than digging up why it's shorter on the N7? I've just made the change on a local branch and full width looks ok
<m-b-o> dpm: of course! I pesonally like the wide twc footer! Is the footer okay when switched back to owm ?
<dpm> m-b-o, after switching to full width, the OWM footer looks ok on the desktop, not sure what it'll look like on the device. Here are a couple of screenshots:
<dpm> - TWC, full width: http://ubuntuone.com/5OLTa6rRQ1MpaSMfNxzYIM
<dpm> - OWM, full width: http://ubuntuone.com/0ulO5fkQb5466kWvbDt8M3
<dpm> The OWM one looks a bit strange with the empty space under the forecast view on the right, but I think it's ok
<m-b-o> dpm: yes! But that corner is difiicult to make nice...
<dpm> m-b-o, I think for now it's absolutely fine. But just for the record, what makes it difficult to make nice?
<m-b-o> dpm:the different footers of TWC and OWM (one with white bar, the other only with icon) we need to have two ways handling the footer. which makes positioning the navigation harder
<m-b-o> dpm: would be easier if both footers would be aligned in their design
<dpm> m-b-o, ok, gotcha. We can deal with it with a more in-depth tablet redesign after MWC. I think for now I'll submit a MP with the full width TWC footer
<m-b-o> dpm: waiting to review! :)
<dpm> m-b-o, there you go :) -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-weather-app/full-width-footer/+merge/207383
<nik90> Good morning folks
<dpm> hey nik90
<nik90> hi dpm
<dpm> popey, what's the status of removing the sidestage hint for Music and Shorts (and perhaps Terminal and File Manager, although I'm not sure we'll be demoing them)?
<dpm> m-b-o, thanks for the review! Can you top-approve if you're happy with it?
<popey> bug 1281236 dpm
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1281236 in Ubuntu Calendar App "App appears in sidestage in landscape mode on Nexus 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281236
<m-b-o> dpm: :)
<dpm> ah, yeah, and Calendar
<nik90> dpm: I just got an update to image #194 with the new clock app :)
<dpm> nik90, what!!? Nice, I didn't know myself that when landing it in the store it'd make it directly in the image. So did you get it without explicitly updating the app in the store?
<nik90> dpm: yeah..on running update, it started updating to image 194...after installing and restarting I saw the new clock app icon and the new stuff
<nik90> dpm: but yes it wasn't explicity updating the clock app
<dpm> cool, I'll update in a bit, it takes a bit longer for me with dual boot
<nik90> ok
 * popey finally re-flashes n7
<popey> dpm: i had to give mine away to someone in te office, so I just got another n7 which is still on android.. flashing now
<dpm> popey, that's not the way to go, you should be _stealing_ instead of giving away :)
<popey> hah
<nik90> +1
<dpm> popey, or someone else, could you review the 3 branches in this bug? They're pretty trivial, it's the same fix we applied yesterday to clock and weather to install the icon in the click package
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1282500
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282500 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Cmake file does not add the icon in the click package" [High,In progress]
<nik90> dpm: how do you install the click package you mentioned yin your MP?
<nik90> s/yin/in
<dpm> nik90, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6964813/
<nerochiaro> just joinned
<nik90> dpm: reviewed all 3
<dpm> \o/
<aquarius_phone> popey, ping
<popey> \o/
<dpm> popey, how's the flashing going, have you had the chance to test the weather click?
<dpm> nik90, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/fixes-1282500/+merge/207400 - would you mind having another look?
<popey> not yet.. nearly done
<nik90> dpm: sure
<dpm> nik90, and on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fixes-1282500/+merge/207401 - the icon is in the code already. These MPs were to fix the icon installation, the icons should have been pushed already in other MPs (except for calendar, where the icon refresh MP failed)
<dpm> I'm looking at the music app error now
<popey> dpm: it works, but having trouble with the n7 image
<nik90> dpm: ah okay...btw when I do pkill unity8, how long am I supposed to wait for unity8 to restart?
<dpm> nik90, it should start after a few seconds. Once you see the welcome screen you should be good to go
<dpm> popey, what trouble?
<popey> yes, the n7 image I'm using still has sidestage issues
<popey> lemme get a photo of weather
<nik90> dpm: calendar MP didnt work...calendar icon is now missing
<nik90> in the dash
<dpm> nik90, hm, it's in the click package, not sure what could have gone wrong...
<m-b-o> dpm popey updatting my n7 12 to r194, where can I find the .click package?
<nik90> dpm: rss-reader icon worked! I see it in the dash
<dpm> m-b-o, 1) Click package without footer fix: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.weather_1.0.201_all.click
<dpm> m-b-o 2) Click package with footer fix: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.weather_1.0.202_all.click
<dpm> nik90, nice :)
<dpm> nik90, I see a fix required in Music's cmake file, but I can't understand why Calendar's icon doesn't work :/
<nik90> dpm: let me try to compare calendar and rssreader folder structure and compare their cmake files
<dpm> cool, thanks
<dpm> nik90, on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/music-app/fixes-1282500/+merge/207399/comments/486610 - in which step did you get this error?
<nik90> dpm: right at click-buddy --dir .
<dpm> ok, thanks, fixing it.
<popey> dpm: m-b-o http://imgur.com/WjPEtMU,XutOQ6o
<dpm> popey, ok, perfect, thanks! Could you now test http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.weather_1.0.202_all.click - this should fix the footer issue and should be the final weather package (final last words :)
<popey> k
<nik90> dpm: I am unable the error in the calendar cmake file. I am going to try installing it again to make sure
<nik90> s/unable the error/unable to identify the error
<dpm> nik90, ok, thanks a lot. I've also fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/music-app/fixes-1282500/+merge/207399 and the package should now build. If you could have another look at it, that'd be great
<popey> dpm: not quite http://imgur.com/4a8bXJk,h3mrXJM
<nik90> dpm: on it
<dpm> popey, that's fine, we cannot easily fix the OWM footer without more intrusive changes. Does the OWM footer look full-width on the N7?
<m-b-o> dpm popey what's the command to install the click package on the device?
<popey> dpm: see other image
<popey> (there's two)
<dpm> m-b-o, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6964813/ - btw, are you testing on a N7 (2013) ?
<m-b-o> nope 2012
<m-b-o> without mir
<dpm> popey, ah, bummer :(
<dpm> m-b-o, I think on your N7 it will look different than on popey's N7 (2013) because of the different resolution
<dpm> popey, ok, so the footer needs fixing. Can you click on the 2 current weather boxes and they do the animation to show 4 boxes? I.e. does that still work as on the phone?
<nik90> dpm: music app also works :)
<popey> dpm: yes, but it's cramped
<dpm> nik90, cool, only calendar to go, then?
<nik90> dpm: yup
<m-b-o> dpm popey no landscape
<nik90> dpm: on installing calendar again, it still didnt work :(
<dpm> nik90, what do you see, an empty icon in the applications scope?
<nik90> dpm: yes..like the clock app icon yesterday
<popey> m-b-o: it might be possible to make the old n7 go landscape
<popey> m-b-o: compare (on device) /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/grouper.conf with flo.conf
<popey> NATIVE_ORIENTATION=landscape
<m-b-o> popey: okay
<dpm> popey, would you mind sending another screenshot of the 4 boxes where you mean it looks cramped?
<popey> hang on
<popey> m-b-o: actually stick those in ~/.bashrc
<popey> /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/grouper.conf will be readonly
<popey> dpm: some of this may be because my device has the default setting to 21 gu
<popey> which is wrong for flo, it should be (IMO) 17
<dpm> popey, yes, I tend to agree with you after having seen the screenshots. Who do we need to ping to fix this?
<m-b-o> popey: they are already in .bashrc? I hsoudl use GRID UNIT_PX from grouper.conf or flo.conf?
<popey> http://imgur.com/j7V0XR3
<popey> m-b-o: you can fiddle with those values, but I'm not sure it will make a lot of difference
<dpm> popey, thanks for the screenshot, that doesn't look good at all :/
<dpm> m-b-o, so I see two issues blocking the convergence landing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6965104/ - would you have any ideas on how to fix or work around them?
<m-b-o> dpm: don't know. is it a problem or on n7?
<m-b-o> a problem on the app or on n7
<m-b-o> dpm: if there's a general problem with the values on the n7, it doubt, you can easily work aorund, since it's borken
<m-b-o> dpm: in WeatherTemperatureCCOmponent you should use the n7 treshhold too!
<m-b-o> dpm: there's distinction viewMode
<dpm> aha
<dpm> let me have a look
<m-b-o> dpm: or setting viewMode in CurrentWeather accordingly
<dpm> nik90, I can see the new calendar icon after killing Unity 8 -> http://imgur.com/wHmynwZ
<nik90> dpm: hmm..I rebooted after every click install
<dpm> nik90, yeah, that should definitely have restarted unity :)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> ahayzen: if you have a minute do you mind testing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/fixes-1282500/+merge/207400
<dpm> nik90, can you see the icon listed if you do an adb shell and then ls /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calendar/current ?
<nik90> dpm: trying now
<ahayzen> nik90, just reflashing the device then i'll test :)
<nik90> dpm: I see the icon in that folder
<dpm> nik90, can you try removing the battery and inserting it again as a hardcore reboot?
<dpm> (just kidding :)
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> either way I have no idea of how to remove the battery in the LG N4
<dpm> m-b-o, I think viewMode is already set up correctly to 0 (phone) for the N7, I can't find a way to tweak that, other than adding a special viewMode for the N7 with dedicated gu sizes, which might be a bit of a hack
<m-b-o> I have a possible solution for the veetcial center on n7
<dpm> m-b-o, cool. However, I'm more worried about the box sizes and the footer, I see those as being the blockers
<m-b-o> dpm: can you give me treshold for height, too?
<popey> dpm: i think we need clairty from unity people on exactly what size we expect the ui to be
<dpm> m-b-o, for the N7 (2013) that'd be 57.14 GU height, I'd take the threshold to be 58-60 to be on the safe side
<dpm> popey, indeed, I just don't know who the best person to ask is for this one
<popey> Kaleo & Juoni discussed it yesterday, don't know what the decision was
<Kaleo> popey, we did not discuss it yesterday :)
<Kaleo> popey, you discussed with jounih :)
<popey> heh
<Kaleo> popey, could not reach jounih from here
<popey> ok.
<Kaleo> popey, do you see him btw?
<popey> can you/he make a decision?
<Kaleo> popey, he can
<popey> i am not in the office
<Kaleo> popey, but I cannot
<Kaleo> popey, I'll find him
<m-b-o> dpm: on n4 height is > 58?
<popey> dpm: anything else need testing on n7
<popey> ?
<m-b-o> dpm https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/n7-tweaks perhaps a possible fix for the shapes, when there's a small height
<dpm> popey, not really, weather is the most pressing one. We need to upload Music, Shorts and Calendar to the store to ensure they don't open in sidestage
<ahayzen> nik90, calendar patch appears to show the new icon for me
<nik90> ahayzen: thnx for the confirmation
<nik90> dpm: ^^
<ahayzen> nik90, commented on the merge :)
<dpm> ahayzen, cool, could you top-approve if it works for you?
<dpm> thanks nik90
<dpm> m-b-o, here are the sizes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6965282/
<ahayzen> dpm, i can't, don't have permission to tht
<dpm> popey, can you test this branch on the N7? Otherwise I can send you a click package -> https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/n7-tweaks
<popey> yeah
<m-b-o> popey: one second please
<popey> standing by
<m-b-o> jave another tweak
<popey> kk
<ahayzen> dpm, need someone in the 'calendar developers' to top approve
<popey> I'll get coffee
<m-b-o> popey: pushed
<popey> k
<dpm> thanks m-b-o
<popey> is that key okay in that branch?
<dpm> popey, you should add the key to key.js
<popey> its in the branch
<m-b-o> nope
<m-b-o> key misses
<m-b-o> ouch
<m-b-o> key inside
<m-b-o> ...
<m-b-o> popey I'll remove it, slipped in... sorry
<popey> np
<popey> it happens ☻
<popey> m-b-o: what version are you running on the nexus 7 2012? Is that trusty?
<m-b-o> popey r194
<m-b-o> popey but no luck with getting intp landscape
<m-b-o> poepy pushed clean key.js..
<dpm> m-b-o, with that branch on the N4, I get a flicker in the animation when displaying the 4 extra data boxes. It seems it's repositioning them vertically after the animation has finished
<popey> i see that too
<popey> its like the moving ones overshoot slightly
<m-b-o> dpm popey is there no way anymore to start the app on dvice from qtcreator?
<dpm> m-b-o, do a 'wget http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/ubuntu-weather-app.desktop' to put a dummy .desktop file on the branch's directory
<dpm> m-b-o, that should get Ctrl+F12 running again
<m-b-o> thanks
<popey> really, we can't just run from qtc?
<popey> m-b-o: dpm https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAGQjYJRJh8
<dpm> popey, that's that thread about cmake breakage on the core apps mailing list. I suggest until we have a fix we just commit dummy .desktop files to all apps, otherwise it's a big pain
<dpm> the size looks now great on the device, it's just the flicker
<dpm> or jitter, rather
<m-b-o> dpm: I know where to screw
<dpm> rock on
<m-b-o> dpm doesn't work with only addin gthe desktop file :(
<dpm> m-b-o, oh, it works for me, and it worked for neokore last night. What's the error you're getting?
<m-b-o>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  [14:21:05] sed: can't read /home/phablet/dev_tmp/ubuntu-weather-app/conditional-weather/ubuntu-weather-app.desktop: No such file or directory
<m-b-o> damn
<m-b-o> in the wrong branch
<dpm> ah, ok
<popey> heh
<m-b-o> dpm popey having only portait on the n7, it's even more broken
<dpm> bummer :(
<dpm> fginther, could we trigger a click package build for Music?
<m-b-o> dpm popey sorry, I think there's a bug in n7, so trying to work around will disimprove the things on the other devixves
<m-b-o> devices
<dpm> ok, m-b-o, thanks a lot for all the effort, you guys have been awesome. Let's leave it at here, then. We'll upload the click package with the TWC backend to the store, and then we'll assess if we can use the convergent revision and show only on N10
<m-b-o> dpm ok. I'm sorry, but I guess we shold have had more time to get it bullet proofed
<dpm> m-b-o, no need to be sorry when you guys have been above the call of duty! I wasn't expecting the troubles on the N7, I thought grid units would just work...
<m-b-o> dpm: ok. I think we have to refactor the whole shapes thing in the next time
<fginther`> dpm, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/music-app-click/146/
<dpm> fginther`, perfect, thanks. Next, can I request rssreader and weather builds?
<fginther`> dpm, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/weather-app-click/116/
<fginther`> dpm, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/rssreader-app-click/101/
<dpm> awesome, thanks fginther`
<popey> dholbach: beuno click reviewers tools are crashing for me
<beuno> popey, traceback?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966104/
<popey> I pull from bzr
<popey> so i guess it's because something has been split out and requires being installed in some python path?
<beuno> not sure, sounds like something dholbach would break
<dholbach> beuno, popey: looks like my fix in r148/r149 didn't entirely fix the issue
<dholbach> popey, it should have no impact on the functionality, although I agree we should fix it
<dholbach> popey, it basically explodes while cleaning up after the tests are run
<popey> ah
<dholbach> I'm going to need some help fixing this
<dholbach> and I won't have time until next week I think
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1282652
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282652 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not callable" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> thanks popey
<popey> np
<nik90> dpm: isn't there anybody with privileges to top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/fixes-1282500/+merge/207400 ?
<dpm> nik90, yes, I didn't top-approve because it's blocked on an eds bug that's making the tests fail
<renato_> balloons, ping
<renato_> dpm, hi, I am trying to reproduce this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1282129
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282129 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Clock and calendar tests fail with static void QOrganizerEDSEngine::itemsAsyncListed(ECalComponent*, time_t, time_t, FetchRequestData*) " [High,Triaged]
<balloons> renato_: :-) sure, I think the new clock has been pushed to the store
<balloons> it should be in new images, and if you update click apps, you should also get it
<renato_> nik90, lets talk here
<nik90> renato_: ok
<renato_> nik90, as I am saying , the problem is that
<nik90> balloons: yes the clock app has been updated
<renato_> nik90, balloons, in the clock the alarm api  does not filter the events and ask for a undefined date interval
<renato_> this cause a lot of events to be returned
<renato_> imagine a daily recurrence event
<renato_> without a date interval will be infinite
<nik90> renato_: yes I have noticed that the console output is a lot during the process
<renato_> what I can do until the guys fix the alarm api is return a limited number of events
<renato_> for example only the 100 first event
<popey> beuno: i am trying to download an app to review but it won't let me
<nik90> renato_: hmm that might make sense
<renato_> but this can cause some problem problems, since I do not have any start date
<renato_> since when I will return events?
<nik90> renato_: why cant you take the start date as today
<renato_> another option is if the developer does not specify any date I will return only the main events  without the recurrence ones
<nik90> renato_: then the clock app won't list recurrent alarms
<renato_> but I am not  sure if the alarm will works correct in this way
<renato_> nik90, yes
<nik90> renato_: that's a serious regression then
<renato_> nik90, is not a regression, is a new functionality that the app was not ready for that :D
<nik90> lol
<nik90> renato_: Isn't it possible to revert the offending patch in EDS until we get a fix in the alarms API?
<renato_> nik90, without this patch the recurrence events will not work on calendar
<balloons> renato_: I'm not so sure calendar works well with the change.. it too seemed to have trouble in tests, but I focused more on clock
<nik90> renato_: caught you :P .. so it is a trade of clock app vs calendar app
<renato_> balloons, let me try the calendar autopilot tests here
<renato_> balloons, yes there is no test for recurrence all tests works, but as I told you my calendar is empty, the error should happen after add a recurrence event
<renato_> nik90, you can disable the alarms this should make you app works
<balloons> renato_: are you saying calendar is missing a test for this? if so, let's file a bug and get one added
<balloons> getting tests is (almost) as simple as saking
<renato_> since the alarms does not works with the previous version of eds plugin
<renato_> balloons, yes I need a test that reproduce the bug
<balloons> renato_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+filebug. I think you understand it best to file, I'll have a look after
<renato_> balloons, is the calendar crashing in your device or desktop?
<balloons> renato_: I'm away @ a sprint, so I'm a bit hampered.. That said, when I first investigated this it worked for me on my desktop
<renato_> yeah it depends how many recurrence events do you have
<balloons> yea, likely I saw it running ok on the images too because this condition wasn't met
<nik90> renato_: disabled recurring alarms or the entire alarms feature?
<renato_> nik90, the alarms is not working correct? there is not indicator integrations right now
<renato_> you can create but you can not use that
<balloons> so what's the best way to move forward? Reverting is not a simple task, so I assume it's not really an option. Which means we need a fix, and we should talk about workarounds until it lands?
<nik90> renato_: charles MP to provide indicator integration is ready. We are just waiting on it to be pushed to the archive
<nik90> renato_: this would be a bad time to revert alarms when the indicator support is ready
<renato_> nik90, where is that? did you test it?
<nik90> renato_: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1233176/+merge/190009
<nik90> renato_: actually it has already beeen merged into trunk
<renato_> nik90, this is good, but I am not sure the alarm api is ready for that :D
<nik90> renato_: ignore my last 2 statements...I swear I saw his most recent branch which has been reviewed and ready to go
<nik90> renato_: I even saw a screenshot of the notification on the device
<balloons> nik90 dreams vividly
<nik90> renato_, balloons: Here you go https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/alarms/+merge/204420
<renato_> nik90, balloons, ok quick solution, limit the number of events returned by eds when no date interval is passed
<dpm> ahayzen, around?
<renato_> this is a workaround, in my opinion the eds should not return any event if the date interval is invalid
<renato_> but since both apps are not using a date interval, we should keep that for a while
<nik90> renato_: okay
<nik90> renato_: we just need this quick hack for the MWC
<renato_> nik90, how to test if this works?
<renato_> I am not able to reproduce the bug
<renato_> are you?
<balloons> ^^ we need a test to reproduce
<nik90> renato_: we can handle this post MWC properly
<nik90> renato_: test what? the notifications?
<renato_> nik90, the current bug
<nik90> renato_: I cannot test it since I am on 13.10
<renato_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1282129
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282129 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Clock and calendar tests fail with static void QOrganizerEDSEngine::itemsAsyncListed(ECalComponent*, time_t, time_t, FetchRequestData*) " [High,Triaged]
<nik90> renato_: installing the latest EDS package causes unmet dependencies for me
<renato_> nik90, balloons , could you guys test this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/limit-number-of-events/+merge/207542
<renato_> this will return only events for the current year
<balloons> renato_: I'll have a look
<balloons> so i think we simply need a build of qtorganizer5 with this change; we'll install and run
<renato_> balloons, yes
<balloons> clock/calendar tests in theory should run
<renato_> balloons, jenkins will build for you
<balloons> yep, I'll await :-)
<popey> nice one renato_
<fginther> dpm, are you all done with builds for the day?
<dpm> fginther, we're trying to fix weather for the N7, but we're not making much progress, so we might not be at a point to release a package. Then there's music, which has an issue with its cmake (needs to include the grilo plugin, which it doesn't) and creates a .click that does not work. So depending on how these two go, we might well be done with builds for the day, unfortunately :(
<fginther> dpm, ack, I wanted to make sure I didn't miss any requests
<dpm> fginther, thanks for the follow up, you didn't, so far we got all the builds we requested, which is great
<szymon_w> Hello! I've been playing around with QtMultimedia 5.0 and all works nice when running on desktop but when I try my app on device I can not reverse or rewind. function seek(position) not working on device. here is example code: https://code.launchpad.net/~majster-pl/+junk/audio-bug-example  if anyone can help me with this that would be cool :)
<szymon_w> I have to add that it all works well for Video on device... position can be changed and it all works, but its not the case in Audio component.
<balloons> renato_: jenkins doesn't like your mp.. ping if you get a binary
<renato_> balloons, we have the debian, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/limit-number-of-events/+merge/207542
<balloons> renato_: testing things now on my device
<balloons> renato_: for clock, the issue of failing tests remains
<balloons> the output looks the same, I will confirm I'm not crazy
<balloons> renato_: I'm running ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_alarm.TestAlarm.test_delete_alarm_must_delete_from_alarm_list
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-21
<balloons> renato_: your mp does fix calendar :-)
<renato_> balloons, good
<renato_> balloons, but the clock still broken?
<balloons> renato_: yes I updated the MP with my notes. Essentially clock is unchanged
<balloons> renato_: any thoughts on what's happening with clock/
<renato_> balloons, no idea
<renato_> I will discuss with szombi tomorrow to see if he can filter the alarms
<renato_> on alarm api
<balloons> renato_: ok, so we'll hold another day then to see if we can fix clock also?
<balloons> thanks for digging into this
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> zsombi, so to give you some background: we're making the Weather app convergent, and it works well on N4 and N10: we've got a default phone layout and a tablet layout
<dpm> However, on the N7 we've got an issue whereby we've got a footer that should expand the whole width of the screen in landscape, but for some reason is stuck at a fixed size in between
<dpm> let me show you a pic...
<dpm> zsombi, here it is: http://imgur.com/4a8bXJk,h3mrXJM#1 the "The Weather Channel" footer has width = mainView.Width, and strangely enough, it doesn't have that width on the N7
<zsombi> dpm: so it should go all along to the edge of the screen, right?
<dpm> zsombi, exactly. Strangely enough, that works on N4 and N10, but on N7 it fails as in the picture. Here's the bit of code that does that: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-weather-app/n7-tweaks/view/head:/components/LocationTab.qml#L168
<dpm> we have been trying to debug this for a couple of days to get a convergent layout in for MWC, but we were a bit tapping in the dark,
<dpm> and I thought you might spot something obvious or perhaps help us think of a workaround
<dpm> morning popey, have you seen balloons e-mail? Can we get weather and all the other apps uploaded to the store?
<popey> yeah.
<zsombi> dpm:guys, ConditionalLayout can take only ONE component. Check the documentation: the ConditionalLayout.layout default [property is a Component. While this does not give error on parsing, it may not work properly
<zsombi> dmp: quote from ConditionalLayout doc: "There must be only a single component defined in the ConditionalLayout which will be instantiated upon activation."
<zsombi> dpm: in the code I see loads of components declared under the ConditionalLayout, so no wonder the items are not laid out properly
<popey> dpm: has balloons run the AP tests on these do you know?
<zsombi> dpm: so the code should embedd all those Rectangles and ItemLayout components in ONE single element
<dpm> popey, all I know is the e-mail we got from him
<dpm> zsombi, ok, thanks a lot for looking. We've got no weather developers around, so I'll try to give it a go
<zsombi> dpm: ok, good luck :)
<dpm> and patience :) not having a device to test makes it even more "fun"
<zsombi> dpm: you can alter the MainWidth to have 90 GU for instance, then the ConditionalLayout will activate straight away
<dpm> popey, the r197 package from Jenkins did pass the tests. My guess is that he built a new .click manually based on that
<dpm> zsombi, yeah, to activate the layouts I can do manual resizing on the desktop, what's been challenging has been to trigger the not-full-width footer, as on the desktop it works well
<zsombi> dpm: that's weird!
<dpm> zsombi, wait, all the elements are already inside one single Rectangle, it's just that the indentation is off
<zsombi> dpm: ah, ok... the indenting made me think it's not :)
<dpm> yeah, just noticed that too, let me quickly fix that
<zsombi> dpm: in QtC Ctrl+A, Ctrl+I, then Strl+S :)
<dpm> argh, too late, already fixed in manually in qt creator :)
<dpm> but nice to know
<dpm> zsombi, ok, the indentation should now be correct, so I guess it's back to the drawing board: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-weather-app/n7-tweaks/view/head:/components/LocationTab.qml#L168
<zsombi> dpm: question: doesn't the Page fill the entire MainView client area?
<zsombi> dpm: I don't see reason to use the mainView property to stick to the app's width
<zsombi> dpm: if some component in the hierarchy overrides that property, then you'd get in trouble
<zsombi> dpm: which may also be the case
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy International Mother Language Day! :-D
<dpm> zsombi, so you're suggesting to use parent.width instead? (I'm not sure if the Page fills the whole area)
<zsombi> dpm: if the Page does fill it, then yes, use that.
<zsombi> dpm: but I'd use anchors instead of setting the width
<zsombi> dpm: I see the developer doesn';t really use those... which is bad
<dpm> parent.width works on desktop
<dpm> let me try with anchors. Right now we anchor the footer to the bottom, but nowhere else
<dpm> zsombi, that works as well (on desktop)
<dpm> zsombi, so you're suggesting to use anchoring (left, right) to the parent instead of specifying the width?
<dpm> for the footer
<zsombi> dpm: right
<dpm> ok, cool, let's give it a spin. popey, would you mind trying a new .click on the device?
<zsombi> dpm: and in general in the code, whenever you have parent.width, use anchors
<dpm> ok
<zsombi> dpm: same for the heights.
<popey> dpm: sure
<zsombi> dpm: this is a really bad practice...
<zsombi> dpm: also, Label's anchor.verticalCenter will not give the proper result
<zsombi> dpm: it should be the Label's verticalAlignment property be used
<dpm> ok, fixing that too
<dpm> zsombi, and the value assigned should also be parent.verticalAlignment?
<zsombi> dpm: nope, you shoudl anchor it's top and bottom to the corresponding parent anchorLines, then use Label.verticalAlignment: Text.AlignVCenter
<zsombi> dpm: so, anchors.top: parent.top; anchors.bottom: parent.bottom; verticalAlignment: Text.AlignVCenter
<dpm> gotcha
 * zsombi goes out 4 lunch
<dpm> popey, sorry, my p.c.c account seems to be failing, so no wget. Can you get the .click from http://ubuntuone.com/59GSo0qyNze0m9TGwV70Kj ?
<popey> sure
<dpm> hi nik90, reading this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1282129 - do you think we need a new clock release to limit the date events are returned for?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282129 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Clock and calendar tests fail with static void QOrganizerEDSEngine::itemsAsyncListed(ECalComponent*, time_t, time_t, FetchRequestData*) " [High,Triaged]
<m-b-o> dpm popey hey
<popey> hey m-b-o
<m-b-o> popey dpm reading back the logs ....
<dpm> m-b-o, good news, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-weather-app/n7-tweaks/+merge/207616 :-)
<m-b-o> dpm yes :)
<dpm> m-b-o, ah, just a minute, I'll remove those print statements. The diff looks big, but it's simply because it fixes the indentation
<m-b-o> dpm: ubuntu-weather-app.desktop is added. ok?
<dpm> m-b-o, yeah, I'll remove it to make sure Jenkins doesn't trip on it, but I'm planning to add it post-MWC to make it possible again to do Ctrl+F12
<m-b-o> dpm: ready?
<dpm> m-b-o, ok, it's now ready for review. Please have a look at the description of the MP, which includes a link to a simplified diff to make it clearer to see the real changes between all those indentation fixes. If possible, please test on a N4 as well, to make sure it still works there, and we'll get cwayne to test on a N10 in the afternoon
<m-b-o> okay
<dpm> I need to run now, will be back in ~1h
 * dpm is really excited about getting convergence in!
<nik90> dpm: hey good morning
<nik90> dpm: Concerning your question about a new clock release, the answer is it depends. If the Alarms API provides filtering support by data, perhaps I need adjust that in the clock as well. If not, then there is nothing much I can from the clock app in which case we do not need a new release.
<nik90> s/data/date
<renato_> balloons, I have a fix for you to test, are you around?
<renato_> nik90, hi
<renato_> nik90, do you have the device to test a patch for me?
<nik90> dpm: Can you check if the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/alarms/+merge/204420 has landed on the phone or not. It concerns the alarms notification fix for the indicator-datetime package.
<dpm> hi renato_, balloons won't be around until in ~3h time
<dpm> nik90, just a sec, just came back from an errand and I need to check how we're looking for Weather
<nik90> dpm: np
<dpm> fginther, ok, we got weather working with tablet layout across all devices. When you're around, could you please trigger a click build for weather and we'll upload that to the store?
<zsombi> nik90: hey dude
<dpm> fginther, could you tell us for what time of the day the click builds are scheduled? This might save you some pinging (i.e. if I know when they're getting build and the changes are in that time window, I'd just wait for the build to happen)
<nik90> zsombi: hi
<zsombi> nik90: we're trying to sort out the alarm API issues, and seems you are not cleaning the alarms made during the clock app test, right?
<nik90> zsombi: yes, I am not sure how exactly to clear the alarms database after a test
<nik90> I was planning on working on it with elopio and balloons later
<zsombi> nik90: you remove all alarms that have special message
<nik90> zsombi: special message?
<zsombi> nik90: when you create an alarm, you give a message text, right?
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I give it the alarm a label
<nik90> zsombi: as a temp solution, it wouldn't be hard adding a "swipe delete alarm" action after a test is done to clean up after itself
<zsombi> nik90: awesome, so you give the "test_XXXX" label to it, right?
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nik90: IT MUST BE :)
<zsombi> nik90: otherwise all test alarms will land in the Alarm DB...
<nik90> zsombi: the proper way of doing this as suggested by renato and elopio was not the swipe delete alarm action
<zsombi> nik90: which is not a good idea to pollute the Alarm DB with test stuff :)
<nik90> zsombi: since if the test fails midway, the test alarm still remains in the db
<nik90> zsombi: also the alarms AP tests were only enabled 2 days ago :) .. so I can patch it up to delete the alarm after the test
<zsombi> nik90: ehh.... so there's no emergency cleanup? :( baaaaad test suite
<nik90> zsombi: well that's the thing, other stuff in the clock app uses u1db which creates a local db in the application db. This allows for a proper clean up
<nik90> zsombi: in the case of alarms, the EDS doesn't make it easier to do this
<nik90> zsombi: I just need more time to do the cleanup. It was ignored just postponed for after MWC
<zsombi> nik90: once the Alarm API will have the ability to create separate collection for each app, that would get solved, as test alarms will land in a separate collection, thus separate DB
<zsombi> nik90: ok, np, just wanted you to know that the cleanup is an absolute must :)
<nik90> zsombi: lol I mean it *wasn't* ignore just postponed :)
<zsombi> nik90: ok :)
<nik90> zsombi: completely agree on your cleanup
<nik90> zsombi: I will have a bug report to track this
<zsombi> nik90: kewl
<zsombi> thx!!!
<nik90> kewl ?
<daker> cool
<nik90> lol
<zsombi> nik90: as daker says :D
<nik90> zsombi: just so you know, I was able to fix the convergence "animation" issue by using the default layout option ... thnx for that :)
<zsombi> nik90: ;) I knew you can make it
<zsombi> nik90: it is always like that: choose a default layout, then implement the other ones :)
<zsombi> nik90: for code clarity, you can also have the ConditionalLayouts in different files
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I overlooked the documentation there
<nik90> zsombi: wow really? I will look into that in the coming weeks..I like separating stuff into smaller files for clarity
<zsombi> nik90: the tutorial also uses some layouts like that... for clarity, the default layout for instance is in a separate file
<zsombi> nik90: well, these are all QML elements after all :)
<zsombi> nik90: so you can declare them in separate files as you wish :)
<nik90> zsombi: I guess I am stating an obvious fact here, but nice conditional layout tutorial
<zsombi> nik90: thx, glad it's understandable :)
<renato_>  charles, me and zsombi are discussing about alarms on EDS, we have a problem to query for alarms because right now the alarm API query for events without a limit of dates
<renato_>  this is causing a problem because every alarm is a recurrence event and this cause the function to take longer to process and return "unlimited" events
<zsombi> charles_: ^^
<renato_> zsombi, can we go with my weekly patch until we decide about that?
<renato_> nik90, balloons could you guys test it: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/limit-alarms-fetch/+merge/207629
<zsombi> renato_: ok, just make a big FIXME note that this is a temporary patch till we get a better setup
<renato_> popey, dpm , do you know any EDS expert that can help us to decide about that?
<popey> renato_: ted?
<popey> (I don't know, no)
<zsombi> renato_: based on the structure, I do not see the way to set occurrences to the Alarm...
<renato_> zsombi, ECalComponentAlarms ha a list of ECalComponentAlarmInstance
<zsombi> renato_: yep... hmm... all these would also be stored in a DB, so not sure whether we solve anything with it :( let's see when charles_ gets online...
<dpm> renato_, I'd hint at ted, kenvandine or seb128. Or perhaps desrt
<zsombi> renato_ or if not today, then let's try to catch up with him next week, maybe popey could get us on a meeting, like the one we had this week
<dpm> renato_, someone on #ubuntu-desktop might be able to help with EDS
<seb128> renato_, dpm: kenvandine is probably your best guess
<renato_> zsombi, popey yes a meeting would be nice
<popey> ok, I'll schedule it
<popey> done
<fginther> dpm, I'm building weather now. I'm also trying a change to the job where it should check trunk hourly and build a new package if trunk has changed
<dpm> fginther, that sounds great, thanks!
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<popey> ahayzen: hey
<popey> fginther: i bounced 197 weather back too because the key.js was missing the api key
<ahayzen> popey, has the move to cmake broken the script u gave me to test the music-app on device? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721815/
<popey> yes
<popey> ⍨
<popey> ahayzen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6949462/ can be used to build a click locally
<ahayzen> popey, ok, how do i then deploy it?
<fginther> popey, dang...
<popey> ahayzen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971167/
<ahayzen> popey, thanks i'll try tht :)
<popey> fginther: so please can 197 be resubmitted first, with key, so I can test and accept that as fallback, then the later version as per dpm  request?
<popey> np
<fginther> popey, sure, let me figure out what's up first
<balloons> do you need the rev197 branch I used popey?
<balloons> by default the rev197 branch isn't exactly what you are looking for
<fginther> popey, what I would do is rebuild with revno 197 of trunk
<popey> balloons: i don't know what fginther needs, but it needs to be the 197.2 + key.js, thats all
<fginther> balloons, I need some more context if there was a special branch used
<ahayzen> popey, tht doesn't seem to work for me it complains tht grilo isn't installed, is this because we aren't bundling it within the click package?
<popey> ahayzen: that would be https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1282723
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282723 in Ubuntu Music App "Need cmake rule to build the grilo plugin" [High,Fix released]
<ahayzen> popey, yep which is 'fix released' :/
<popey> sergiusens: is there an easy fix for the music devs to be able to do that?
<popey> yeah, but fixed on backend, no good for you
<balloons> popey: fginther I included the cmake file and icon from newer versions so everything built properly
<fginther> balloons, ah, so this was a one-off package that you built?
<balloons> popey: fginther I pushed it here, the diff is small. lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-weather-app/custom-rev-197 . That said, the new version is pushed for your review, including key this time
<balloons> fginther: yes, the straight build of 197 popey rejected for various reason, like the icon :-)
<sergiusens> popey, I can craft something, but is it for now now?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, what's the plan for grilo btw; is it going away?
<sergiusens> jim has made excellent progress on the media hub and it may land in the archives next week
<ahayzen> sergiusens, yep we should be moving to the new mediascanner API and media-hub soon
<sergiusens> (not image though)
<popey> 19:02:29 < jhodapp> hey guys, so media-hub is fully working for music-app playback now
<popey> 19:02:54 < jhodapp> I'm working to get it pushed up to launchpad and then put into the build, although it won't get used by default until I land the video portion too
<popey> 19:03:14 < jhodapp> but I'll let you know how you can utilize it from music-app if interested
<popey> ^^^ what he said yesterday
<sergiusens> popey, he put the landing task upon me though ;-)
<ahayzen> popey, thts awesome, i saw the G+ post :)
<popey> hah sergiusens
<popey> sergiusens: the problem is we have bugs and the developers ( ahayzen ) can't debug on device.
<sergiusens> ahayzen, how are you building now?
<ahayzen> sergiusens, i just tried the script popey gave me to build locally http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6949462/
<ahayzen> sergiusens, and then something similar to this to deploy http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971167/
<sergiusens> popey, have you tried click-buddy --dir [trunk] --provision ?
<sergiusens> it does all that
<popey> woah, nice
<popey> yeah, do that ahayzen ☻
<balloons> ahayzen: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/02/click-buddy-and-you-how-to-test-your.html
<popey> \o.
<ahayzen> popey, sergiusens, IIRC i tried tht yesterday to test dpm's branch but i'll try again :)
<sergiusens> still doesn't solve the plugin thing...
<renato_> balloons, hei, could you test the fix on SDK for the clock app?
<sergiusens> I can give you an instant gratification hack if you want
<sergiusens> ahayzen, ^^
<renato_> balloons, https://cohttps://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/limit-alarms-fetch/+merge/207629de.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/limit-alarms-fetch/+merge/207629
<balloons> renato_: sure thing
<ahayzen> sergiusens, wht would this hack be?
<renato_> balloons, the correct link: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/limit-alarms-fetch/+merge/207629
<sergiusens> ahayzen, after installing the click on the device do
<dpm> sergiusens, would it make things easier if we merged the plugin's branch into the app's branch so that it gets built from a single project in LP?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971350/
<sergiusens> dpm, yes, it would; like reminders?
<dpm> sergiusens, yes, exactly
<sergiusens> dpm, that it would; but you said music is soon going to be a pure breed app :-)
<sergiusens> dpm, wouldn't mind it for terminal and filemanager though
<dpm> sergiusens, yes, good point. Let's leave it for terminal and filemanager, which will definitely need it
<charles> renato, i-datetime has the same problem as qtorganizer5-eds there; both are using an unbounded query in the ECalClientView
<sergiusens> ahayzen, did that solve the issue?
<charles> it's a little easier to tweak this to meet our needs in the C alarm API and in datetime, since we know we only care about (for example) [now ... now + 1 month]
<ahayzen> sergiusens, it doesn't appear to have fixed it :/
<balloons> renato_: looking good so far
<ahayzen> sergiusens, this is how i'm installing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6971374/
<charles> renato_: but is there an API in qtorganizer s.t. ubuntu-ui-toolkit can do the same kind of thing, where its alarm model can specify a range
<sergiusens> ahayzen, lines 9 through 13 aren't needed
<sergiusens> ahayzen, well, 9 through 19 aren't
<ahayzen> sergiusens, does the --provision install on device for u?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, after installing the click, did you go through my pastebin?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, yes, the click and the tests
<ahayzen> sergiusens, i did... i'll try again
<balloons> renato_: so I ran ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_alarm and no more eds errors. I would say the fix worked. I can check the other apps to make sure it didn't break them. I'll run calendar at least
<renato_> balloons, ok nice
<renato_> I will fix the comments on the MR which should not cause any regression, and then we can do the last test before ask to release it
<sergiusens> ahayzen, if you want a quicker have 'mount -o remount,rw / && apt-get install qtdeclarative5-qtgrilo0.1 qtdeclarative5-qtpowerd0.1 -y && mount -o remount,ro /'
<ahayzen> sergiusens, nope does it make a difference it is running from /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.music/1.1.350/
<sergiusens> ahayzen, do find /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.music/1.1.350/
<sergiusens> and pastebin that
<sergiusens> ahayzen, how are you running ?
<ahayzen> sergiusens, clicking on it from the dash
<ahayzen> sergiusens, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6971404/
<sergiusens> ahayzen, perfect; with a previous search to refresh the desktop files?
<ahayzen> sergiusens, ah....thts wht the pkill unity8 was doing?
<sergiusens> ahayzen,  so you created /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.music/1.1.350/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf but copied nothing into it :-)
<sergiusens> ahayzen, hmmm; add a -r to the cp ;-)
<ahayzen> sergiusens, do i need to modify the preinstalled to be 350? cp /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/\@all/com.ubuntu.music/plugins/* lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/
<ahayzen> sergiusens, or should just the -r work?
<sergiusens> ahayzen, just the -r
<ahayzen> sergiusens, magic!
<ahayzen> sergiusens, it works, thank you so much :D
<sergiusens> ahayzen, so depending on the ETA for music to migrate; what would you prefer?
<sergiusens> hmmm, I know what to do as a transparent hack at least
<ahayzen> sergiusens, i don't mind doing this hack each time (i have a bash script to automate it) but others may
<ahayzen> sergiusens, do we know wht the eta of the mediascanner/media-hub are because we'll move to it as soon as it is available and has feature parity
<sergiusens> ahayzen, no idea about media scanner
<sergiusens> don't even know who works on that
<sergiusens> popey, do you know?
<balloons> renato_: so calendar passes fine as well. I approved both the mp's on that basis and linked the original bug to them
<popey> sergiusens: someone under thostr_ I think
<popey> fginther: balloons any ETA on weather 197+fun?
<popey> ooh, i see 197.3
 * popey hugs fginther and balloons 
<popey> balloons: fginther weather 197 published to store
<sergiusens> popey, would you rather have .$(date %YYYYMMdd) instead of revno?
<popey> I'd rather have revno_date
<sergiusens> well, we would need to add min and sec
<dpm> fginther, ok, now that we've got the fallback safely in the store, can we get a build of trunk? Then we'll test that and we can determine if it's good enough for MWC
<dpm> fginther, that'd be for weather again ^
<fginther> dpm, building
<dpm> awesome
<popey> balloons: fginther file manager has the same armhf/all issue that sergiusens fixed for music app with https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/arch/+merge/207635
<popey> should do same for file manager?
<popey> (and terminal)?
<sergiusens> yes, I am aware
<sergiusens> I need to do that once konsole plugin finishes building
<popey> ok, magic
<popey> like a well oiled machine
<ahayzen> So when i take a branch of the music-app in QtCreator it doesn't show any of the qml/js files just the CMakeLists and the folders, anyone know wht is going on?
<dpm> fginther, can I use this weather click for testing? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/weather-app-click/120/ - I wasn't sure because the build is marked as red
<fginther> dpm, let me fix that and retry
<dpm> ok, cool
<renato_> balloons, could you run the test plan for this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/limit-number-of-events/+merge/207542
<renato_> and if works do the top approval?
<renato_> I want to release this today
<balloons> renato_: I can't top approve; but yes I will run through it again
<renato_> balloons, just paste the test plan
<renato_> I will ask other person to top approval
<balloons> renato_: pasted
<renato_> balloons, thanks
<fginther> dpm, I hope you already saw this, but the last build of weather-app-lcick was green
<dpm> fginther, I did, thanks, trying to upload to the store now
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-22
<brianjaod> anyone here used fbi in a programtic way to send image to the frame buffer?  using system() in my C code, I'm trying to use it but I don't see a way to change the image in code, only through manual keyboard commands.
<shank_> Hey
<shank_> I'm new to Ubuntu Emulator
<shank_> can anyone tell me, How to use devices tab?
<shank_> I installed all the packages
<shank_> now when I click 'start selected emulator'
<shank_> it's taking ages
<shank_> but not starting
<shank_> please help me
<sarnold> I understand the emulator is slow; how long have you waited?
<shank_> 2-3 min
<shank_> then I restarted the machine
<shank_> and again I started the emulator
<shank_> right now it's in progress
<shank_> now I'm getting
<shank_> Detecting device.. * there is no device connected.
<shank_> error
<shank_> Do I need to connect any device?
<sarnold> shank_: yeah, wait fifteen or thirty minutes. I heard it's -slow- :)
<shank_> Ok I'll wait
<shank_> thanks Sarnold
<shank_> is anyone working on Ubuntu phone app development?
<daker> popey: just noticed that when you create a webapp project only two files are created app.desktop & app.json, no manifest.json
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-23
<phanimahesh> Hi!
<phanimahesh> Anyone around who can help with a packaging issue on trusty?
<sergico> hi averyone
<sergico> looking for some help on accessing the gps device on ubuntu touch running on a nexus4 phone
<sergico> cannot find any details on how to access the device at "low level"
<sergico> I'd like to got the nmea stream fromt he gps, if this is possible
<sergico> hi
<sergico> again
<sergico> I'm looking for some info on how to interface to the nexus4 gps device running ubntu touch
<sergico> cannot find any info on the net
<popey> sergico: i believe access to gps is done via qtlocation
<wellsb> Can somebody else confirm that mirfbdump is not working with the latest system image?  Since it's no longer recognizing my device as mako, I'm forcing it to get the screenshot, but it's still all black
<daker> wellsb: i just saw a black screenshot from popey :)
<daker> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-23-180207.png
<popey> oh
<popey> balls
<daker> :)
<sergiusens> popey, no screnshotting with 4.4 and mako
<popey> sergiusens: ☹
<sergiusens> popey, wait4mir to support it ;-)
<popey> thats a regression
<wellsb> Indeed
<hakermania> ./j #ubuntu-devel
<hakermania> -_-
<sergiusens> popey, to be fair; the regression was introduced in october with mir; the screenshot replacement was a hack
<popey> sergiusens: fair enough, it's just a balls-ache when filing bugs or promoting the platform if you can't take screenshots
<sergiusens> I know
<sergiusens> popey, don't ask me; I was on maguro until a month ago :-)
<popey> heh
<popey> thanks for sorting terminal out, much appreciated.
<daker> screenshot this is the minimum :) if we won't tell you need screencasting too ;)
<oakes> anyone from canonical here?
<popey> oakes: wassup?
<popey> oakes: note it's sunday, many people are busy with family or sleeping or something other than sitting on irc though ☻
<oakes> i was hoping to find out how long it usually takes to get a desktop app approved for the USC
<oakes> mine has been pending review for several weeks
<popey> yeah, there's quite a few in the queue
<oakes> ok, i just wanted to make sure i didn't submit it to the wrong place or something
<popey> which app? I'll look at the queue
<sergiusens> daker, I think screencasting is higher prio that screenshot and should be coming soon
<popey> feel free to pm if you dont want to say here
<oakes> it's called Nightcode
<popey> ok, one moment
<popey> oakes: there's ~15 before you in the queue.
<popey> oakes: I'll mention it to the main guy who does the reviews.
<oakes> ok thanks
<oakes> it's actually a JAR file (written in clojure) so i suspect it will take longer to package
<popey> maybe, the guys who do the packaging have packaged all kinds of things so I wouldn't assume that ㋛
<spymastermatt> I was wondering if anyone could help me here
<spymastermatt> I am trying to get to grips with conditional layouts
<spymastermatt> I have created a set of conditional layouts for the main application
<spymastermatt> but when I put in a component which itself has conditional layouts
<spymastermatt> the component's layouts will not work and any children of the component are not displayed
<spymastermatt> anyone?
<nik90> spymastermatt: you cannot do that
<spymastermatt> oh
<spymastermatt> if it's not a stupid question: why?
<nik90> spymastermatt: It is stated in the conditional API docs that you cannot insert a conditional layout inside another conditional layout.
<nik90> spymastermatt: not sure why there is this limitation. I guess for that you need to talk to a SDK dev
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-16
<mhall119> Elleo: hey, have you worked with johnnyj from gcompris?
<farhan> hi
<xtalmath> my software is not ready yet, but I'd like to have some prospect of the process for adding a new application to ubuntu's package manager?
<xtalmath> it's educational software
<xtalmath> oh its here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Elleo> mhall119: just had an email from him, going to pass along everything I've figured out
<rpadovani> I created a vivid chroot with the sdk, but when I try to use qmake (or qtchooser) I have this error:
<rpadovani> qmake: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<rpadovani> anyone have any idea on how to fix it?
<rpadovani> I'm not able to create click package from qmake projects
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, zsombi ^^
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: which arch?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, armhf
<rpadovani> I created the chroot yesterday with sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 create
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<zbenjamin> thats what you need to use
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: i wonder if you can qtchooser teach to use our cross qmake?
<zbenjamin> s/you/we
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, thanks, now it says 'cannot find -lQt5Quick' and other 6 similar messages
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: can you compile your project with the sdk?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, this is the error it says when I try to build it for armhf. When I build for desktop it works like a charm
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: hmm i wonder if your chroot is missing stuff
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: is that your own project? or a new project created from a template?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, this is what I think. qmake stuff has been made by kenvandine, so I think it's ok
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, you can find the project here: https://github.com/rpadovani/100balls
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Innovation Day! :-D
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: hm for me it works fine.
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: do you use the SDK ppa?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, no, I'm on vivid, shouldn't be updated?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: still use it
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa right? I try it
<zbenjamin> yes
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, it has update for 'click' package, and indeed now the error is different
<rpadovani> main.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, should I create a new chroot with the new click?
<zbenjamin> yeps
<rpadovani> ok, see you in half an hour :D
<rpadovani> anyway this is a bit disappointing, I thought with a development release I don't need any ppa
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, now works, thanks
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: yeah, there are some fixes that didn't make it yet into the released click version
<akiva-thinkpad> how can I add a widget to Projects->Build&Run->Kit->Run ? Namely; where do I find this object?
<mhall119> Elleo: great!
<davmor2> mhall119: aren't you meant to be on holiday?
<davmor2> mhall119: don't make me come over there and hold down the power button ;)
<caonicaldroid> hello all
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-17
<mhall119> davmor2: I'm not very good at holiday-ing
<mhall119> Do I need anything in my manifest or apparmor file to use Download Manager?
<rpadovani> popey, o/ could you please give a try to https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-edit-history/+merge/249730
<rpadovani> ?
<popey> rpadovani: sure
<rpadovani> ty
 * popey reboots to a kernel that works with the sdk
 * popey hugs zbenjamin and bzoltan_ (Team BZ!) for the popup when opening the SDK to update my kits. Good work :)
 * popey goes to make coffee while it does that
<popey> rpadovani: that edit mode is rather nice!
<rpadovani> popey, indeed, but I'm not sure is the one designers want. Anyway, they didn't give us any advice since the reboot, so if for you it's ok approve it, code is good :-)
<popey> yeah, I'll leave a comment
<popey> rpadovani: 100balls is stupid-fast now on krillin.
<popey> must be helpful to have a device to test on :)
<rpadovani> popey, stupid fast = good or bad? :D
<popey> yes, good :)
<popey> the balls feel more fluid now
<popey> not like they're falling through syrup
<rpadovani> \o/
<rpadovani> kenvandine and others bacon2d guys are doing an awesome work
<bzoltan_> popey: and you will like the fast kit creation feature we are working on right now
<bzoltan_> popey: not to mention the long expected fat package creation feature... what is being reviewed right now.
<zbenjamin> popey: bzoltan_: but only for qmake based projects
 * popey hugs bzoltan_ and zbenjamin 
<zbenjamin> popey: do you have any overview what the preferred project type is in the community? qmake or cmake?
<popey> for core apps, cmake, for wider community I don't know.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Pancake Day! :-D
<popey> ybon: https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2015/02/16/routing-on-openstreetmap-org/ is interesting!
<ybon> popey: yup :)
<ybon> but it's online only
<popey> no api?
<ybon> sure there is an API :)
<popey> oh, but you can't use it when disconnected, sorry.
<ybon> yep, that's the issue :(
<mzanetti> nik90: hey ho
<mzanetti> nik90: are you the one to ping for reviews for ucs components?
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/component-store/iconSource/+merge/249587
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/component-store/cleanup-action-on-release/+merge/249592
<Elleo> popey, ybon: you can do offline routing with spatialite (basically PostGIS based around sqlite) + osm; I wrote a little tutorial on that sort of thing a gazillion years ago for the n900: http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2010/09/24/local-map-rendering-and-route-finding-with-libchamplain-spatialite-and-open-street-map/
<popey> nice!
<Elleo> popey, ybon: you'd probably want to do something slightly more clevel than just dumping all of a country into one spatialite db though (e.g. have a motorways/major roads database that you use for long distange routing, then lots of smaller area specific dbs for getting to specific destinations after the main route is complete)
<Elleo> popey, ybon: also I think the routing engine from marble can be used as a standalone daemon with either online or local routing, might be adaptable into something that could be used in an app (or alternatively could be something we should look at as offering as a system service)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I tested your reminders branches and I was scared about how many useless warning we have in console, so I started to clean up and I see there is a problem with localstorage: it doesn't create a default notebook
<rpadovani> all notes related actions (edit, create, delete) takes a notebook guid, always, because in evernote you have to have at least one
<mzanetti> yeah, I'm aware of that
<rpadovani> so, what do you want to do? create a default notebook or rewrite all function to works well also without a notebook?
<mzanetti> not sure yet
<mzanetti> I think I'll just generate a default notebook
<rpadovani> (do you want to do = do you want we do)
<rpadovani> oki doki
<mzanetti> feel free to do that
<rpadovani> I want also to start to take a look to the scope
<rpadovani> but it's huge
<mzanetti> is it?
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, I checked the MPs and the code looks good to me, I just want to make sure the upstream author of that component (renato) is fine with the additions since it would benefit the address book if he knows about this. I have included him as a reviewer of your MPs.
<mzanetti> ack
<w-flo> I'm working on an app that uses a c++ backend (.so file). Recently qt 5.4 landed in vivd, and now the .so file built in the vivid click chroot no longer works on the "devel" channel emulator because of a qt version mismatch. Is there any way to build a click package with multiple .so backends, each compiled against a different qt version? Or is the "correct" way to handle this creating multiple click packages, one for each qt version?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> kenvandine, o/ ... After the discussions about content-hub on G+, I was wondering if you could confirm the expected behaviour of onImport vs onShare ...
<ahayzen> kenvandine, Currently music only listens to onImport and imports the music file into ~/Music/Imported
<ahayzen> kenvandine, but should we be listening to onShare as well and attempting to play the file within the HubIncoming folder without importing it?
<kenvandine> i wouldn't think you'd play it
<kenvandine> but if you have a way of sharing the song with someone else
<kenvandine> you could listen for onShareRequested
<kenvandine> and handle the share
<kenvandine> but you shouldn't import the file
<ahayzen> hmm the problem with it not being imported is that mediascanner2 won't pick it up as well ... so then only metadata we would be able to present is the filename
<ahayzen> like at the moment file manager appears to use content-hub import every time you click an audio file... causing loads of duplicates ... but then i guess it should be using url-dispatcher if the files are already in ~/Music
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so when mzanetti says that he can't 'share' files to the music-app from reminders should that instead be using an import or should that be using a share which is then played but not imported? (https://plus.google.com/105839534016416729197/posts/5qT8FACs6AG)
<kenvandine> yeah, he should be doing an export
<kenvandine> not a share
<ahayzen> ok so what music has at the moment is 'correct' ? :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, you would register music-app as a "destination" for music
<mzanetti> ahayzen: yeah, works fine just exporting it
<kenvandine> i think so
<mzanetti> so my bad I guess
<mzanetti> I tried with "share"
<kenvandine> mzanetti, why would you share?
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> :)
<ahayzen> i just wanted to check we shouldn't be implementing 'share' support with music...somehow...
<kenvandine> ahayzen, you know what you really want for sharing though?
<kenvandine> share a link to a song from 7digital
<kenvandine> so if you click share in music-app
<kenvandine> it could give you a peer picker for type Links
<kenvandine> and you could post a link to the song on 7digital
<kenvandine> to facebook, gmail, twitter, etc
<ahayzen> interesting
<kenvandine> to encourage your friends to buy it
<kenvandine> because of course you should never share the mp3 files with your friends :-D
<ahayzen> that would be really cool :) and the other bit we need to implement is export support so say the clock app could select a song via the music app to have as its alarm
<ahayzen> kenvandine, do any other apps implement sharing links at the moment?
<mzanetti> kenvandine: of course you should. you should only listen to Creative Common licensed music
<mzanetti> :P
<kenvandine> mzanetti, of course!
<ahayzen> heh
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yes, the browser does
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> yes, the browser shares links
<ahayzen> ah yes
<kenvandine> the only share handlers we have for links atm is telegram and messenger-app
<mzanetti> kenvandine: however, in my case it is a bit confusing
<kenvandine> but twitter and facebook is in the works
<mzanetti> kenvandine: think of a PDF file attached to a note
<kenvandine> you should be exporting that
<mzanetti> kenvandine: I might just want to open it in decument viewer, but I might also wanna share it
<kenvandine> which is like "open with"
<kenvandine> mzanetti, sure
<kenvandine> we need an app to provide a share handler
<ahayzen> someone else suggested in a bug somewhere that mediaplayer-app should accept 'sharing' audio files so that it works just as a player of audio without importing
<kenvandine> using google drive, dropbox, etc
<mzanetti> kenvandine: can I specify both at the same time?
<kenvandine> both share and export?
<kenvandine> sure
<mzanetti> hmm, ok. will try that
<kenvandine> just use a different action
<kenvandine> like "Open with..."
<kenvandine> and "Share"
<mzanetti> ah, well, I don't really have actions
<kenvandine> like menu items
<mzanetti> I have images in a text document
<kenvandine> ah, but you could
<mzanetti> and when I click on them it opens the contentpeerpicker
<kenvandine> turn it into a context menu
<mzanetti> but sure, I could plug an intermediate dialog
<kenvandine> or something
<mzanetti> ack
<kenvandine> that lets you select what to do with it
<kenvandine> my hub-exporter example does just that
<kenvandine> actually i think it does the popover thing... i can't remember what the latest does :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> 2048native theme changes stopped working with the qt landing
<mzanetti> lol... we have an unofficial webapp for the unofficial appstore
<ogra_> hahahaha
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> nice
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, hey I have a question about how to use u1db
<rickspencer3> I want to create a sorted of list of documents, sorted by "activations"
<rickspencer3> that is to say ... every time that the user activates a doc, I increment the "activations" property on the doc
<rickspencer3> I would think that I would use a query for this, but not sure how I would do that
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: you use SortFilterModel, u1db itself doesn't sort
<rickspencer3> thanks kalikiana I'll check it out
<jdstrand> mhall119: re Download Manager> just specify networking policy group
<akiva-thinkpad> Woah Jono; what a review
<akiva-thinkpad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR4baLQmU0s
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Pluto Discovery Day! :-D
<dpm> beuno, popey, is there any way we can help a developer publish his Ubuntu On Air scope? https://plus.google.com/u/0/+VincentJOBARD/posts/AwMLFBWa7tp
<beuno> dpm, yes, I'll reply now
<dpm> awesome, thanks beuno!
<justCarakas1> anybody else also having problems with the rtm image ?
<justcarakas> I cant boot anymore
<popey> on what device?
<justcarakas> n4
<popey> what does it do?
<justcarakas> it keeps showing the google logo
<justcarakas> and the phone got hot
<davmor2> popey: did you try that issue with ther terminal?
<popey> is it "be vague" day today?
<popey> what issue?
<popey> justcarakas: i don't know, not seen that.
<davmor2> popey: open terminal, activate  the keyboard, rotate the phone 180°, terminal app is now all white, rotate 90° then back again fixes it sometimes
 * ogra_ joins the "be vague" meme and guesses something isnt right
<popey> davmor2: nope http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-02-18-124827.png
<popey> aha, yes, if the osk is out
<popey> seen this in multiple apps
<popey> messaging app is busted if you flip upside down
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-02-18-124931.png
 * popey files a bug
<justcarakas> anybody else with a nexus 4 on the RTM devel channel that can't boot anymore after the update ?
<popey> davmor2: pls confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1423164
<davmor2> justcarakas: do you mean rtm-proposed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423164 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Terminal unusable upside down" [Undecided,New]
<mivoligo> popey: at least "top" is at the top on your first screenshot :D
<davmor2> popey: done
<popey> thanks
<justcarakas> devmor2 in multirom its called rtm devel but I can't check it since it won't boot into ubuntu anymore, got the update about an hour ago
<justcarakas> its stuck on the google logo
<popey> ah, i dont use multirom
<popey> no idea if that is a factor
<davmor2> justcarakas: I don't use multirom either
<justcarakas> k
<dpm> beuno, a developer, one of the insiders was having trouble uploading his app. He was getting "an unrecoverable error has happened" error. Is this a known bug, or shall I ask him to file one? Here's a video of him getting the error -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/tmp/fallo-store.avi
 * beuno looks
<beuno> yikes
<beuno> dpm, looking into it
<dpm> ok, thanks!
<pindonga`> dpm, hi there.. is this error happening every time an app is uploaded?
<dpm> pindonga, he told me every time he tries to do an update
<dpm> pindonga, I'm told it's validated successfully on the SDK locally, but the store gives the error
<pindonga> dpm afict it's a transient error, am debugging this now
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-19
<mzanetti> balloons: looking into this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/machines-vs-machines/+bug/1417706
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417706 in Machines vs. Machines "screen locks during gameplay" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> balloons: do you know an app that does this kind of thing?
<popey> mzanetti: I don't think any app can suppress screen-off. The exception is mediaplayer-app.
<Elleo> mzanetti, popey: yeah, personally I think there needs to be a permission for it (that prompts the user) as I can think of a few use cases where it'd be handy (beru, games, third party video things, etc.)
<mhall119> Elleo: any chance of you putting your gcompris build in the store?
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> balloons, yo... https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1416389/+merge/249647
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, o/
<dholbach> hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> \o
<dholbach> dpm, maybe we can do something about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-devices-help/+bug/1416389 together?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416389 in Help for Ubuntu for devices "Make translations possible" [High,In progress]
<dholbach> or Nick could help as well?
<dpm> dholbach, in the team call yesterday we decided to have a call today (also with Julia) to break down the tasks for the help app
<dpm> I've not set it up yet, I'll do it in a few mins
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> as I said in the bug: I need help fixing this
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I should probably take it myself, but I've not had the chance to look at it yet
<dholbach> or maybe we can block half an hour together to do something like pair programming
<dpm> happy to, but I'd like to look at it in detail first to make the most of it
<Elleo> mhall119: eventually, I want to get things into a state that the gcompris devs have a version working from their branch which can then go into the store
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Mint Day! :-D
<sturmflut-work> karni, gcollura, rmescandon: Great work on the Telegram app!
<rmescandon> sturmflut-work, thanks!
<gcollura> thanks sturmflut-work :)
<karni> sturmflut-work: thank you :)
<sturmflut-work> karni, gcollura, rmescandon: ...and I would like to shamelessly plug https://plus.google.com/u/0/102486542947898431342/posts/34mxERYLqpx
<karni> sturmflut-work: wow, I didn't know about that whatsapp move. ha, thanks ;)
<sturmflut-work> karni: The WhatsApp app in the Google Play Store is really getting a lot of negative reviews because people want WhatsApp+ back.
<popey> whats the + one?
<karni> sturmflut-work: proving and API and then shutting it down because competition is better is usually a bad idea
<karni> popey: I bet it's an unofficial client
<popey> ahh
<karni> strange though it's got 'WhatsApp' in the name though
<popey> yeah, those are usually terminated by WhatsApp themselves pretty promptly
<sturmflut-work> popey: It's an unofficial client that allows more customization than the official one. You could even change the Icon. People love themes, colors, icons and stuff
<popey> yeah
<karni> sturmflut-work: instead, they should have employed/contracted the dev of whatsapp+, that would be smarter.
<sturmflut-work> karni: It's Facebook after all. Pure evilness.
<justCarakas> sturmflut-work: do you realy think this is because facebook bought it ?
<sturmflut-work> justCarakas: Well, you probably don't pay 19 billion dollars for a company and then give up control over who uses your API. People could come up with stupid ideas, like bulding a WhatsApp+ client which suddenly also supports Telegram at the same time, and when the users realise that Telegram is free, while WhatsApp costs money, they could suddenly decide to ditch WhatsApp without any problems
<sturmflut-work> Just one of the many possibilities
<justCarakas> hmm
<m-b-o1> popey: weather app meeting today?
<popey> m-b-o1: yes.
<m-b-o1> popey: 17h utc?
<popey> yup!
<m-b-o1> popey: thanks
<popey> see you then
<dholbach> dpm, when is the help app planning call going to be?
<dholbach> hey balloons
<dholbach> how are things?
<kunal_> Hi dear developer, please tell me can I use QUICKLY on Ubuntu14.04lts to develop python apps for desktop???
<kunal_> Hi dear developers, please help me,  please tell me, can I use QUICKLY on Ubuntu14.04lts to develop python apps for desktop???
<balloons> hey dholbach, excellent, yourself?
<dholbach> doing well, thanks :)
<balloons> I was looking at your mp yesterday
<dholbach> I talked to dpm earlier about how we move on with the help app
<dholbach> ah, cool
<balloons> right right.. he was to schedule a meeting so we can sprint on it. Also, I was starting on an initial content merge
<dholbach> nice!
<kunal_> dear developers, please help. Please tell me Can I use Quickly to evelop phython apps for ubuntu desktop on ubuntu 14.04lts. please help me.
<dholbach> kunal_, yes, I think you can - the problem is: as far as I know quickly is not supported or actively maintained any more
<kunal21> <dholbach> : Hi dear developers, thanks for your help. I have developed a ubuntu app in QUICKLY and I hade packaged my app using the commands in Quickly and when I submitted it to ubuntu software center, again and again packaging error is being eported . please assist me
<dholbach> I'm sorry - I don't know how to help
<kunal21> please dear developers, please tell me , Is there any more tool like Quickly, in which I can develop apps for Ubuntu.
<dholbach> kunal21, I'm not sure you saw it earlier, but I think the problem is: as far as I know quickly is not supported or actively maintained any more
<kunal21> <dholbach>: oh, thanks. Please tell me , Is there any more tools Like Quickly in which I can Develop ubuntu desktop app. Please help me.
<dholbach> you could try sending a mail to ubuntu-app-devel@lists.ubuntu com
<dholbach> or asking on askubuntu.com
<balloons> so dholbach we have 4 user stories on taiga; are there any more we need for the help app?
<balloons> We'll expand those into tasks, but want to make sure we have everything covered
<dholbach> balloons, sounds good to me - I wasn't sure if we shouldn't break up "online" and "offline" and if we should add "I want to translate the app", but I guess it's all covered already
<balloons> dholbach, ahh right, translation is a story
<dholbach> I guess it's covered through "... in my language"
<dholbach> balloons, considering that we have https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-devices-help ... that's a first step for translators already :)
<balloons> dholbach, right, it's kind of covered.. but we want translators, just like doc contributors. It's it's own story
<balloons> might not add more tasks per se, but I'll add the story
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I set up the meeting now for tomorrow.
<dpm> dholbach, you and I can do a hangout tomorrow morning to look at the translations issue if you want
<dholbach> dpm, brilliant
<Chipaca> simosx: here
<Chipaca> currently playing a fullscreen game, so i don't see notifications :) but i'll check every game year or so ;)
 * Chipaca on serious vacation time
<simosx> Chipaca, are there more options than /notify/? How would one send messages between an app on the phone and an app on the deskop/etc?
<simosx> as in a chat app.
<Chipaca> simosx: all this is is a commandline client of the push notifications api
<Chipaca> simosx: it's designed to be used in things like chat apps
<Chipaca> but not bidirectional
<Chipaca> it's for things like getting tweets if your twitter app is closed
<Chipaca> that kind of thing
<Chipaca> simosx: this: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/
<Chipaca> simosx: i wrote this because i run bip (an irc proxy), and fancied getting notifications on my phone when somebody mentioned me. With this I can glue some unix commandline tools into push :)
<Chipaca> so I tail -f the bip log, and send me notices when my nick comes up
<simosx> Chipaca, if one were to send to more than one user, they would need to repeat the process for each one? (or some feature for a broadcast?)
<jgm90> hello
<jgm90> i want to create a downloader html5 app
<jgm90> any idea
<simosx> jgm90, is that for Ubuntu Touch?
<jgm90> yes
<Chipaca> simosx: yes; multicast is to-be-done (on the list though)
<Chipaca> simosx: assuming by "repeat the process" you mean "specify the right token and POST to the /notify endpoint, that is
<simosx> Chipaca, as if to send notifications to a bigger group of users, like 100.
<simosx> Chipaca, is it possible for an app to receive the title/body in order to do processing? That is, to get an app to run as a result of such a notification being sent from some source.
<Chipaca> simosx: every notification is processed by the app's helper
<Chipaca> simosx: which is a part of the app; it doesn't have a window though
<Chipaca> simosx: 100 is probably the cutoff point at which it makes sense to looking into doing multiple POSTs per connection ;)
<Chipaca> for performance on your side, that is
<simosx> Chipaca, Thanks! Will try all these.
<Chipaca> simosx: you told me you'd looked at the code, does that include the code for the app?
<Chipaca> simosx: otherwise, snapshot at https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/+junk/poke/ (under the "click" directory)
<simosx> Chipaca, ‎I checked the bzr repo you listed above.
<simosx> (also /opt on the phone)
<mihir> popey:
<mihir> popey: ping!
<popey> mihir: yo!
<mihir> popey: i am looking at bug for After Date Recurrece
<mihir> it seems there has to be some issue with EDS.
<mihir> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1362781
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1362781 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu RTM) "After date recurrence end is not functioning." [High,In progress]
<popey> yeah, there's a couple of merges on there
<popey> bfiller: do you have some time for someone to re-look at the above bug?
<andrewbiolo> hello guys! I am Andrea and I am studying how to develop an app for ubuntu (touch)..can I do a question? Can I use a python script  in an app or scope? Thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> andrewbiolo, hey andrew
<akiva-thinkpad> andrewbiolo, they short answer is yes, but doing python is more complicated for one reason
<akiva-thinkpad> andrewbiolo,  you will have to bundle your own python interpreter, because for security reasons, we don't want apps using the interpreter bundled in the actual phone.
<andrewbiolo> akiva-thinkpad, ok thank you for the answer!
<akiva-thinkpad> andrewbiolo, what are you looking to develop by the way?
<akiva-thinkpad> andrewbiolo, we also do use python to test our apps, via autopilot.
<jdstrand> ftr, it isn't security reasons for not having python. it is that security policy doesn't allow it. the reason is that python isn't currently a supported framework and we make no guarantees about using it with apps
<jdstrand> andrewbiolo, akiva-thinkpad: fyi ^
<akiva-thinkpad> jdstrand, :o
<jdstrand> python is a fine language :)
<akiva-thinkpad> jdstrand, is it because it does an exec in apparmor?
<jdstrand> we can mediate python fine
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm far from a security expert, so i'll take your word for it.
<jdstrand> it is literally that we don't make any guarantees via frameworks that the system python won't break your app
<akiva-thinkpad> jdstrand, ah so its for stability purposes? Interesting.
<jdstrand> yes
 * zyga points to checkbox that ships python3.4 and pyotherside in a click package as an example
<jdstrand> and security policy therefore doesn't support it
<akiva-thinkpad> jdstrand, thanks for explaining that to me. I'll be sure to pass that along in the future.
<jdstrand> but you're free to ship it in your package yourself
<jdstrand> maybe in the future we'll offer a python framework
<jdstrand> but for now, no
<ogra_> snappy will oferr one for sure :)
<andrewbiolo> akiva-thinkpad, jdstrand, I am only studying how develop an app, but I would create a Strava app (or scope) to extract information of athletes and paths from its database. The api of the service use curl for extract the information. For extract this data I have to use or a library c++ (libcurl) or a 3rd party library in python..
<akiva-thinkpad> andrewbiolo, just use the c++; that is easy.
<akiva-thinkpad> well other than the fact that you  need to know a bit of c++
<andrewbiolo> akiva-thinkpad, sure! My question was only curiosity .. I'm looking for the best choice to start..thank you very much!
<akiva-thinkpad> andrewbiolo, NP; if you want to be walked through getting setup with a c++ project, let me know and we can do it with teamviewer or something.
<andrewbiolo> akiva-thinkpad, thanks! I will write you (or someone else here) when I will be ready :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<mzanetti> creating a 14.10 click chroot hangs here at: Extracting zlib1g...
<mzanetti> anyone has a hint?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Sadly no, I created a bunch of 14.10 chroots over he last days but didn't run into this particular problem
<SturmFlut> popey, mzanetti: I'll be on vacation for the next four weeks, so I'll most likely not be at home when the phones are delivered :/ please keep me informed!
<mzanetti> 4 weeks...
<mzanetti> have fun then
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Yeah, and one of those weeks is just compensation for overtime... they are basically forcing me to not go to work.
<mzanetti> :)
<popey> when you say "vacation", do you mean "sitting on irc without -work suffixed to my nickname"?
<SturmFlut> popey: No, I mean "sitting on a tropical island without -work suffixed to my nickname" :P
<popey> :)
<popey> Sounds fun. Send us a postcard.
 * SturmFlut will actually hit 300.000 kilometers when touching down at his destination
<popey> we need a multi-player networked Cards Against Humanity for Ubuntu :)
<SturmFlut> popey: In 3D please, we need more 3D games
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-20
<Elleo> could someone not in the UK try running: mplayer "http://bbcmedia.ic.llnwd.net/stream/bbcmedia_lc1_radio3_p?s=1424386952&e=1424401352&h=d301bd709de22e25057101201fa4934a" and let me know if you hear anything?
<simosx> Elleo, it's a symphony, then clapping.
<simosx> Selected audio codec: AAC (Advanced Audio Coding) [libavcodec]
<simosx> AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, floatle, 0.0 kbit/0.00% (ratio: 0->352800)
<simosx> AO: [pulse] 44100Hz 2ch floatle (4 bytes per sample)
<Elleo> simosx: excellent
<Elleo> simosx: it's BBC Radio 3
<simosx> Elleo, normally it does not stream to non-UK IPs?
<Elleo> simosx: I read in an article that they were expanding their shoutcast services to be available outside the UK, wanted to check to see if it had actually happened
<simosx> ok
<Elleo> simosx: it used to be UK only, but apparently not anymore :)
<Elleo> and as long as you parse the shoutcast playlist yourself media-hub can handle the streams
<Elleo> so I can see about writing either a BBC radio app, or possibly a more generic shoutcast streaming app
<simosx> Elleo, that symphony was conducted by the BBC orchestra (or something), so the test might not be conclusive to all BBC broadcasts.
<Elleo> simosx: that's a live broadcast of whatever's on BBC radio 3 right now
<simosx> Elleo, ah ok.
<Elleo> simosx: apparently the major BBC channels should all be available now except sport (due to licensing issues)
<grimx> How come the QtQuick 2.0 controls don't offer a F1 dialog when the mouse is overed over them?
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> Chipaca: https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/com.chipaca.poke best icon I've ever seen.
<jgm90> hi guys
<jgm90> i have a dude
<jgm90> is posible to force download mp3 file usng html5 app in ubuntu touch
<dpm> dholbach, looking at bug 1416389 now. As per the last comment, I just need to check out the translations-module branch and merge the 1416389 on top, right?
<ubot5> bug 1416389 in Help for Ubuntu for devices "Make translations possible" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416389
<dholbach> dpm, translations module is already merged in trunk
<dholbach> so just branching lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1416389  should be enough
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1416389/+merge/249647 being the MP for it
<dpm> ok
<justCarakas> good morning alll à/
<justCarakas> o/
<dpm> dholbach, on translations.py, what's the purpose of backup_documents() - does it backup _everything_ in the source tree previous to modification of files (which will be restored again)?
<dpm> dholbach, also I'm not quite following what you mean on the bug with "the meta-data strings get re-added twice"
<dpm> I generated the .pot now, now trying to generate some translations
<dholbach> dpm, yes, backup_documents() copies stuff back - the idea being that we leave the documents as they are, just try to generate the .pot files without the meta-data strings (ie, save_as:,  lang:, etc.)
<dholbach> so for the point in time when we run po4a-gettextize we pretend the documents don't contain those strings
<dpm> dholbach, gotcha. Just an implementation detail and asking out of curiosity - have you considered just copying over the docs to /tmp and then get po4a-gettextize to look at that location? That would remove the need for restoring the data
<dholbach> the problem is that when generate the translated docs (using po4a-translate), the meta-data strings re-appear again - which is a bit of a problem, because we want to write them ourselves (lang being the new language, save_as the new place where we want to store the generated file)
<dholbach> good point
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> I'll just get another coffee and will get straight to it
<dholbach> that should indeed simplify the code somewhat
<dpm> dholbach, no rush on that, it was just a comment
<dholbach> no worries
<dpm> dholbach, ok, going to look at po4a-translate now
<dpm> getting a drink first too :)
 * dholbach knows the feeling of "I need a drink" - but early in the morning ... ?
<dholbach> :-P
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> dholbach, I generally use tempfile.mkdtemp and then set it to be removed automatically on exit for these cases
<dpm> just in case you find it useful ^
<dpm> anyway, now looking at the part that really interests us
<dholbach> yep :)
<mario__> hi...what package do I need to install in order to use Ubuntu.Web 0.2 components?
<dpm> dholbach, so I ran the build rules separately:
<dpm> cd edit-here && ./generate-translations <- this gave me the translated German files in markdown (as expected)
<dpm> cd .. && make -C edit-here html <- this generated HTML only for the English pages (not sure why it ignored the German .md files)
<dpm> am I missing something?
<dholbach> no, not sure - hum
<dholbach> which files did you find in app/www?
<dpm> just the 4 generated HTML files in English
<dpm> I'll try directly with 'make html'
<dholbach> hum
<dpm> dholbach, is pelican expecting the files in content to be under a 'pages' directory? Because now I've got 'de' and 'pages' under 'content'
<dpm> it seems it's processing only those under 'pages'
<dholbach> yeah, I guess they should be under pages/de? it's been a few days since I looked at the code, so I have to find back into it myself :)
<dpm> I thought so, but that doesn't work, it still seems to ignore the German pages
<dpm> let me look if they are different in any way to the English ones
<dholbach> dpm, ok, I removed the need to backup files
<dholbach> hum........
<dholbach> -#: content/de/pages/apps.md:2
<dholbach> +#: /tmp/tmpza2vhfyp/content/de/pages/apps.md:2
<dholbach> ^ this is probably not what we want
<dpm> dholbach, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10321377/
<dholbach> no .html files?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, we want a relative path there, but we can figure it out later
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, yeah, .html files, but only the English ones. It seems the build rule rearranges my manual layout, so that the German .md files are still ignored
<dholbach> ok, fixed the relative paths
<dholbach> maybe that's a configuration setting?
<dholbach> let me see
<dpm> i.e. my hunch is that pelican expects it to be under 'pages', but during the build they're being moved up to 'de', so they're ignored
<dpm> ah, pulling your latest branch it seems we're getting somewhere: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10321428/
<dholbach> ok, so we need to change 'generate-translations' to write everything under pages/<lang>/...
<dpm> yeah, but wait, my error was because I still had some files left over from my manual copying
<dpm> ok, build succeeds now, but yes, I think that's what we need to do, get generate-translations to write under pages/<lang>
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> hang on
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> pushed
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> LP is REALLY fast analysing a newly pushed diff now
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> like in a MP page
<dpm> Done: Processed 0 article(s), 0 draft(s) and 8 page(s) in 0.08 seconds.
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10321474/
<dholbach> the structure still doesn't quite work
<dholbach> it doesn't seem to adhere to "Save_as:" which would override the filename
<dholbach> and authors, categories, archives is stuff we don't need either
<dholbach> but we're slowly getting there
<dpm> dholbach, here's what I got: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10321496/
<dpm> ah, sorry, reading your pastebin
<dpm> dholbach, the final 'lang' on the html files doesn't seem right either, it's always 'en'. How do these tags work? I.e. are pelican or po4a specific?
<dholbach> pelican
<dholbach> damn, I just pushed to trunk
<dholbach> but I found the problem with the Lang: tag - it's fixed, but in trunk now
<dholbach> at least trunk is in a better state than before
<dholbach> I'll create a new branch for further fixes and use --remember :)
<dpm> dholbach, np. I'll just move to trunk. Careful with --remember, I managed to push to trunk once using it too :)
<dholbach> yeah, I still had    bzr push :parent    in my bash history in another terminal tab
<dholbach> I pressed enter too quickly
<dpm> dholbach, np, just let me know when you've got the new branch with the additional fixes, and I'll switch to that one
<dholbach> dpm, but yeah - trunk is what I have now and the Lang: bits should be correct now
<dholbach> right now it seems to fall over if Title is not translated
<dholbach> ... or something
<dpm> dholbach, does save_as determine the final layout of the generated html files?
<dholbach> dpm, http://docs.getpelican.com/en/latest/faq.html#how-can-i-override-the-generated-url-of-a-specific-page-or-article
<dholbach> maybe we need URL too
<dholbach> or an empty URL: like in the question below
 * dpm needs to learn a bit more about pelican
<dholbach> dpm, I'm using lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/translations-fixes now - I now write URL:/Save_as tags as used in the documentation
<dholbach> the problem I'm now running into is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10321673/
<dpm> is this because the untranslated title you were mentioning?
<dpm> Or is it not writing the tag at all?
<dholbach> dpm, what's weird is that if you look at files in content/pages/de
<dholbach> they have Lang/Save_as/Date/URL all written nicely
<dholbach> but a title line (which comes from po4a-translate) is "Title: Get in touch URL: Save_as: pages/get-in-touch.html Lang: en"
<dholbach> which is bizarre, since that string doesn't even turn up in the .pot file
<dpm> yeah, I just saw that
<dholbach> but, even if you replace it with a proper "title" tag, pelican still complains
<dpm> does the title need to be straight after the other tags, or perhaps at the start of the file? It seems now there is a new line between the other tags and Title - looking at pages/de/apps.md
<dholbach> I don't know - I'm just trying to figure it out
<nagu> hi
<nagu> there
<nagu> i'm a ubuntu freak and want to get involved in the development
<nagu> i downloaded the ubuntu sdk
<nagu> i was amazed with scopes and i want to develop one
<nagu> can anyone please guide me in the regard
<nagu> i'm c++ developer
<dholbach> hey nagu
<dholbach> did you have a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes already?
<nagu> hi
<dholbach> dpm, I just pushed a fix to lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/translations-fixes - it's still having problems with  the titles though
<dpm> that's awesome nagu, yeah, as dholbach said, and if you've got any questions, feel free to ask here
<nagu> sure
<nagu> s
<dpm> dholbach, ok, pulling, was reading a bit about pelican
<dholbach> nagu, I would recommend to go through the articles in that section - they should help you get started
<nagu> i'm following this https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/write-a-json-scope-in-cpp/
<dholbach> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10321859/
<dholbach> dpm, I did some local manipulation
<dholbach> dpm, it looks like "Title:" needs to go first
<dpm> ah, ok
<dholbach> dpm, and I need to figure out why po4a-translate generates this broken Title line out of nowhere
<dholbach> dpm, I'll let you know once it's done
<dpm> awesome, thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> dpm, thanks for all the help - having a fresh set of eyes on it made all the difference
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, not sure I could help much, but happy we're figuring it out!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Love Your Pet Day! :-D
<dpm> dholbach, it seems like po4a-translate just removes the \n in the tags at the start of the original English .md file. I.e. it's doing its own rewrapping. Perhaps because it's not standard markdown to have lines of text just after each other separated by a newline? I know you can have that if you prepend them with '-' to make a list, or with 4 spaces for code, but generally there's an extra \n to separate paragraphs
<dpm> in any case, it rewraps the whole file, not just the title (and the other tags along the way)
<dholbach> yeah, my gut feeling is that we have to work around it
<dpm> perhaps there is a --no-wrap option in po4a?
<dholbach> we're doing that in generate_translations anyway :/
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> wouldn't that break some of the markdown text?
<dpm> Not sure, but in any case, there only seems to be a --width option available
<mrqtros> popey ping
<popey> hey mrqtros
<popey> mrqtros: how are you ?
<mrqtros> popey hello!
<mrqtros> popey did you see my email? :)
<mrqtros> popey I am fine, thanks, and you? :)
<popey> no..
<popey> ok :)
<popey> let me see...
<mrqtros> popey mb I choosed wrong address
<popey> ooh! found it, sorry!
<popey> will reply. sorry I missed it
<mrqtros> popey that's ok, I can only imagine amount of work which you do after UP release)
<popey> heh
<nagu> hi
<nagu> i installed qt
<nagu> and when i'm trying to run the sample scope project im getting error that says g++-4.9  is required
<dpm> dholbach, not sure if that helps, but it seems for some reason po4-gettextize already does some strange stuff considering title a separate message to translate but wrapping together all the rest of tags in the .pot file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10322154/
<nagu> i did install it
<nagu> but still the system shows gcc-4.8 and the error prevails
<nagu> could u please help me in this regard
<nagu> i'm newbee in ubuntu development
<mrqtros> nagu seems that some time ago I also met such problem
<mrqtros> nagu try to set g++4.9 as default compiler
<dholbach> dpm, yeah, I'm figuring out what's happening :)
<nagu> hi mrqtros
<mrqtros> nagu hi
<nagu> could u please help me
<nagu> sorry i will be asking all the basic stuffs
<dpm> dholbach, if I add two spaces at the end of each tag line, then they appear in their own msgstr in the .pot file as expected. I noticed each Q and A in the doc have also got these two trailing spaces
<nagu> pardon me if that irritates u all
<mrqtros> nagu try to check http://askubuntu.com/questions/466651/how-do-i-use-the-latest-gcc-4-9-on-ubuntu-14-04, especially last answer
<mrqtros> nagu I hope this will help "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/gcc gcc /usr/bin/gcc-4.9 60 --slave /usr/bin/g++ g++ /usr/bin/g++-4.9"
<dpm> nagu, another option is to update to Ubuntu 14.10. I think that'll be easier than messing around with compilers. And scopes development is only partially supported in Ubuntu 14.04
<nagu> oh is it
<nagu> upgrades have many times screwed my system
<nagu> is there a safe way to upgrade
<nagu> i have cinnamon desktop environment
<nagu> hi dpm thanks for ur response
<nagu> hi mrqtros
<dpm> nagu, sorry, I'm not sure we can support cinnamon here. Not because we don't want to, but I don't think there are many folks around using it
<nagu> i'm seeing this error on qt CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:9 (message):   g++ version must be 4.9! -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred! See also "/media/hacker/3BF7-72AF/scope/build-myscope-Desktop-Default/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
<nagu> i did apply ur solution mrqtros
<mrqtros> nagu and no any result?
<nagu> got this when i applied ur command update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/gcc-4.9 to provide /usr/bin/gcc (gcc) in auto mode
<nagu> any help on that
<dholbach> dpm, we don't want the tag lines to end up in the .pot file
<dholbach> dpm, Title yes, but nothing else
<nagu> hi dpm will it be sufficient if i upgrade to 14.10
<mrqtros> nagu in 14.10 gcc 4.9 is set by default
<dpm> nagu, yes, but as I say, I'm not using cinnamon, so I don't know how well the upgrade process for Linux Mint works
<dpm> or if the SDK works well there
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/translations-fixes/+merge/250426
<dpm> dholbach, awesome, works perfectly!
<dholbach> dpm, there might be a prettier solution, but this one seems to work for me and 'make html' will have the correct tree structure
<dpm> dholbach, just one thing: it seems the translated html files still have the <html lang="en"> tag
<dholbach> dpm, I'll file a separate bug
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> dpm, that's probably something which needs to be fixed in the theme somewhere
<nagu> cool
<nagu> thanks dpm and mrqtros
<nagu> will get back once i try those
<dpm> dholbach, would that not be updated dynamically on generating the html files? The theme should only deal with the layout
<nagu> i desprately want to learn scopes development
<dholbach> dpm, shall I land the branch or are you still reviewing it?
<dholbach> dpm, I think it needs fixing in theme/templates/base.html
<dholbach> dpm, right now the bit is static
<dpm> dholbach, I'm still reviewing it, will be ready in a few minutes
<dholbach> ok, no worries
<dholbach> I'll look into bug 1423871 now
<ubot5> bug 1423871 in Help for Ubuntu for devices "translated html files still have the <html lang="en"> tag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423871
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, the html file template is static, but the only place where we can easily update the language for each translation is when creating the html files, I think
<dholbach> dpm, some of the pelican themes seem to make use of the translations data - if you have a look at the output of: "grep -ri transl /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pelican/themes/"
<dholbach> dpm, I'm wondering if we can massage this into our theme somehow
<dpm> dholbach, not sure. I still don't understand how pelican handles translations. It seems to me we're using it as if we were just using raw html to load a particular $LANG directory and not using any localization capabilities from pelican
<dholbach> mh
<dpm> dholbach, reviewed and approved
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dpm> added some comments too
<dholbach> dpm, thanks - I'm not quite sure about it either
<dholbach> meaning I have the same questions as you do :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> hi daker, I didn't manage to follow up on the status, was that merge proposal of yours to add localization support for HTML apps ever merged?
<dholbach> dpm, maybe we don't need the overrides but just use the PAGE_LANG* settings (http://docs.getpelican.com/en/latest/settings.html?highlight=language)?
<dholbach> → lunch, brb
<dholbach> balloons, dpm helped me with landing the translations bits, we're getting closer to being open for business :)
<dpm> hi bfiller, do you think someone from your team could have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/address-book-app/aim_is_not_aim/+merge/249161 ? It's just a small translation fix - shouldn't take more than a couple of mins to review and would help us get the right translations for the Address Book
<kenvandine> dpm,  i reviewed it
<dpm> awesome, thanks kenvandine!
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1423871/+merge/250467
<dholbach> there are still a few small things to be fixed, but I think we're on a good way
<dpm> dholbach, cool, thanks. Not sure if I'll manage today, but I've put it on my list
<dpm> maybe balloons can help so it's not blocking on me
<dholbach> thanks!
<jgm90> someone know if is possible to download files with ubuntu touch html5 app
<ogra_> why wouldnt it
<ogra_> butyou are limited to where you can store them
<ogra_> (iirc only in ~/.local/share/<appname>)
<daker> jgm90: what do you mean by download files ?
<jgm90> i test in the sdk
<jgm90> a webm file
<jgm90> but it does not download just streaming
<daker> jgm90: you can use the Ubuntu Download Manager to trigger downloads
<daker> from an HTML5 app
<daker> try to look this example https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps/unity-webapps-qml/trunk/files/head:/examples/api-bindings/download-manager/www/
<daker> since no docs about udm is available yet
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, ping pong
<ahayzen> balloons, o/ i'm trying investigate that calendar AP issue ... but it runs and passes for me ... but fails for popey every time
<ahayzen> balloons, note i'm on utopic and he is on vivid ... both running on the desktop
<ahayzen> balloons, i just tried running AP after doing the source export_modules_dir in the UITK but not sure if it actually used the latest UITK or not
<balloons> ahayzen, the calendar thing has an infinite loop in it. I filed a bug. It general it should be fixed regardless. Also, as the functionality has changed the test could really use a revamp anyway
<jgm90> ok thank you i will try
<balloons> I have something that *should* work, but autopilot is unhappy with me atm
<ahayzen> balloons, which loop in particular? while timelineview.contentX != val: self.app.main_view.swipe_view(direction, self.week_view) ?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1423582
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423582 in Ubuntu Calendar App "_change_week in test_weekview.py has infinite loop" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> ahayzen, indeed
<balloons> I massively simplified that method
<balloons> it's quite a mess
<ahayzen> balloons, oh awesome yeah i've been trying to decipher it lol
<popey> balloons: ahayzen  this is what it does for me - http://people.canonical.com/~alan/vokoscreen-2015-02-20_17-18-30.mkv
<balloons> ahayzen, lol yes, it's crazy eh!
<balloons> what of the terminal app?
<popey> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/json-keyboard-profiles/+merge/249754
<popey> seems to be running the old tests
<popey> the ones from the old terminal
<popey> at least in the dashboard it does
<popey> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/json-keyboard-profiles/+merge/249754
<popey> uh, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/mako/106:20150220:20150210/12348/ubuntu_terminal_app/
<ahayzen> balloons, so is your attempt to fix the issue likely to work or should i continue investigating? (it sounds like you have made the code sane as well hehe)
<balloons> ok, so old tests.. let's see
<balloons> ahayzen, let me share my wip
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-infloop-ap
<ahayzen> balloons, \o/ thanks :)
 * balloons looks at terminal tests
<balloons> popey, you are correct, looks like it pulls the tests using phablet-click-test-setup..
<ahayzen> balloons, does your fail with StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'Label' and properties {'objectname': 'weeknumber'} on L84?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes.. for some reason I can't get any select's to work.. print_tree shows everything there
<ahayzen> magic :)
<balloons> I actually had it keying off things somewhat differently, and moved to the label since NOTHING was working
<balloons> but yea, the function should be just that simple imho
<balloons> swipe the top, check for the week change (actually I just wanted to wait for moving to be false)
<balloons> ahh yes, it's commented out
<balloons> ahayzen, I do remember now, yes I wanted to grab the view, swipe it and check. self.week_view.select_single('PathViewBase', objectname='weekViewPath')
<balloons> that fails too..
<ahayzen> weird
<ahayzen> love how the WeekView helper is...empty \o/ ...but the others have things
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, some of the objects are a little fun
<balloons> popey, so I'm confused on the reboot series.. trunk seems to be not getting update, but reboot is
<popey> reboot is the new one.
<balloons> right, but is the manifest info correct so it points to it?
<popey> i think we tried switching focus to the new one and it broke jenkins so we switched back.
<balloons> reboot really should be trunk or you'll have issues I think
<balloons> I need to pull the click from the smoke test; my guess is the manifest is pulling from trunk and the old version
<popey> hmm
<balloons> popey, confirmed ;-)
<balloons> as suspected, you are getting rev 53 of lp:ubuntu-terminal-app tests
<balloons> ahayzen, so if it's also not working for you, I clearly broke something lol
<ahayzen> balloons, ... yeah it is in the *massive* print_tree for me as well though
<balloons> popey, and I note https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/json-keyboard-profiles/+merge/249754 is against lp:ubuntu-terminal-app as well.. shouldn't it be against reboot?
<balloons> ahayzen, you can limit depth with print_tree, fyi
<ahayzen> balloons, and even like removing Label and using the app rather than main_view didn't work self.app.app.wait_select_single('*', objectname='weeknumber')
<popey> yes balloons
<balloons> printe_tree(max_depth=2)
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah but it was near the bottom lol ;)
<balloons> ahayzen, :-)
<popey> ahhh!
<ahayzen> balloons, what does vis see?
<balloons> ahayzen, when I looked in vis it saw exactly as expected. Same as print_tree
<ahayzen> balloons, and you said you couldn't pick other things on this view/page as well?
<ahayzen> balloons, you have clearly done something AP doesn't like lol
<popey> balloons: want to leave a comment for Filippon on the merge or shall I?
<balloons> popey, sure I'll do it
<popey> thank you!
<popey> clearly my eyes are working well enough to spot that!
<balloons> popey, or we can simply resubmit actually and land it ourselves
<ahayzen> balloons, is it bad if you can't even reget the weekViewPage from the mainView?
<popey> nah, lets let him re-focus it
<balloons> popey, ok
<popey> he has another merge on the way, so I suspect he's around
<popey> we can land it over the weekend if it works.
<popey> its an awesome addition to the app, so I'm keen for it to land and him to get the glory
<balloons> kk.. so, on the other side of the coin, you should really swap trunk to reboot :-)
<popey> well..
<popey> yes.
<balloons> OR.. at least update the manifest
<popey> But I need ci people around to make sure we dont break stuff
<popey> because last time we did this we broke _all_ tests on the daily image
<balloons> right.. don't do it today, lol
<balloons> friday afternoon.. perfect time!
<popey> so we were not flavour of the month
<popey> indeed
<popey> because the phablet test run barfed out completely on the _first_ failure
<popey> (which in my mind means the infra is broken, but what do I know? :) )
<balloons> but you can simply update the manifest to set the vcz-bzr to reboot if you wish
<popey> ya
<balloons> popey, yes.. they really need to move to adt
<ahayzen> balloons, so calling self.app.main_view.get_week_view() works... but calling self.app.main_view.wait_select_single(WeekView, objectname="weekViewPage") from inside the test doesn't ? from what i can see they are the same code?
<balloons> ahayzen, o really?
<balloons> nice catch!
<ahayzen> balloons, but thats mental lol
<ahayzen> balloons, maybe the solution is to implement everything in the helpers properly? hehe
<ahayzen> balloons, that doesn't work lol
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, failure?
<balloons> If it did work naturally we'd have to scratch our heads as to why
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah if i put the select inside the WeekView class
<ahayzen> (that was for the pathview thing)
<ahayzen> balloons, but what is weird is the get_week_view() in MainView works...but doing a select for the Page in the tests doesn't ... *that* is weird
<balloons> ahayzen, technically I guess some of this stuff should go into the WeekView class
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah probably
<ahayzen> balloons, if it worked ;)
<balloons> so I'm going to restart on this
<ahayzen> ok probably best there is something strange going on
<balloons> so select_many for Label works and gets it
<balloons> ahayzen, so the mystery might just lie in the fact select_many works..
<ahayzen> balloons, wtf? lol
<ahayzen> balloons, why doesn't (wait_)select_single work?
<balloons> so I select_many and get a single result
<ahayzen> balloons, hmm i get nothing or loads of them, how are you doing it?
<balloons> I'm trying to get the PathViewBase now
<balloons> but the label seemed to be able to get working using select_many; heh
<balloons> I get no results now for select_many.. which is weird, it should error
<balloons> ahayzen, I pushed an update
 * ahayzen pulls
<ahayzen> balloons, so that swipes the pathview correctly but then fails in _assert_first_day_of_week with MismatchError: 16 != 23
<balloons> ahayzen, yes.. although actually I see I need to repull the header (as it points to the old one after swiping once)
<balloons> so more or less it should work.. note autopilot still refuses to find the pathviewbase by objectname
<ahayzen> yeah good point
<balloons> ok, now to fix the hobbled test
<balloons> then we'll move things into the helpers
<ahayzen> \o/
<kenvandine> this feels wrong... but i'm very excited to say i just ran the Bacon2D examples on windows 8 :)
<popey> get out
<kenvandine> <- sick and twisted... i know
<kenvandine> but yay for cross platform games :)
<kenvandine> native that is
<kenvandine> yeah, i just fixed the build for windows
<kenvandine> popey, should work for windows phone and iOS too, but i haven't tried
<kenvandine> so Bacon2D is confirmed to work on Ubuntu, Android and Windows :-D
 * DanChapman is tempted to try re-creating his old scratch based ski game with Bacon2D (http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/2838858/) to see how it works
<popey> Horace Goes Skiing!
<kenvandine> ha
<kenvandine> DanChapman, do it!
<kenvandine> i'm tempted to try it on windows phone too, QtCreator does let you create a kit for it... I'd have to figure out how to get the emulator running
<popey> how about on jolla?
<popey> their sdk is qtc based too, and self contained last time I looked
<kenvandine> popey, sure, should just work
<kenvandine> Elleo, you have a jolla right?
<kenvandine> Elleo, you should try Bacon2D, just to prove it works :)
<kenvandine> popey, i really want someone with a mac and some ios experience to try it too
<kenvandine> i think there will be some compiler errors right now, but shouldn't be hard to fix
<kenvandine> for someone with a mac
 * popey looks at his mac
<kenvandine> popey, you should fix the build :)
<popey> haha
<kenvandine> or donate your mac to a good cause
<popey> I want our sdk on osx before bacon2d, sorry :)
 * kenvandine runs
<kenvandine> i want our sdk on android before osx
<popey> wait, what
<kenvandine> but... it'd be hard
<popey> I mean, I want people with OSX to be able to develop Ubuntu apps first.
<kenvandine> i want qml apps written for ubuntu to also work on android
<popey> oh i see
<popey> we'll get there
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, if I ever actually finish my game I'm planning on releasing it for sailfish too
<Elleo> kenvandine: it certainly worked on sailfish with the original box2d version, so doubt there'll be any problems for the bacon2d version
<Elleo> popey: just got granted access to the shoutcast directory service \o/
<kenvandine> Elleo, cool, cross platform native games FTW
<Elleo> kenvandine: yep, one of my gamedev friends is moving near me in a few months, going to team up with them to try and get it finished when they do
<kenvandine> sweet
 * kenvandine started a download of the windows phone emulator... to try tonight
 * kenvandine feels like he's cheating on ubuntu :)
<Elleo> heh
<kenvandine> for purely scientific purposes :)
<popey> Elleo: \o/
<kenvandine> popey, guess what.. it builds and runs on osx... and it builds for ios too!
<kenvandine> but there isn't an easy way to test running the examples on ios
<kenvandine> we'd have to do more work to set that up
<Elleo> kenvandine: cool
<Elleo> aren't there some licensing issues with Qt + iOS?
<Elleo> something about their store policies iirc
<Elleo> ah, apparently ios 8 supports dynamic linking for apps now
 * dock9 just saw a great presentation by Michael Hall at SCALE. Made me want to develop for an Ubuntu phone - which before I thought was the wrong direction for Canonical.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-21
 * ahoneybun highfives dock9 
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<wilbert> jow
<akiva-thinkpad> o_O
<AskUbuntu> Missing localization of Ubuntu touch for Slovak language | http://askubuntu.com/q/588274
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-22
<AskUbuntu> Error while installing QML app on ubuntu device using QT creator | http://askubuntu.com/q/588459
<AskUbuntu> Coby Kyros Mid 9742 is compatible with ubuntu for android? | http://askubuntu.com/q/588468
<derper> jow
<derper> eject
<Letozaf_> hello guys can someone help me with scopecreator ? I was trying to create a youtube scope for Ubuntu IT
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-22
<kivi> hey all
 * jdstrand tries to answer asdas and Frozen, but they are offline
<MBach> hello
<MBach> I'm looking for help for building my ppa
<MBach> I have found a script to help building and it seems to work fine on my computer
<MBach> however, when dput occurs, the compilation fails on remote server...
<MBach> here's the log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/241234881/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.miam-player_0.8.0~git20160221.4544582~wily_BUILDING.txt.gz
<MBach> how can I reproduce this issue on my computer?
<dobey> use sbuild to always build in a clean chroot
<dobey> seems like you are missing a dependency on qmake
<dobey> build-depends that is
<MBach> thank you dobey
<MBach> I'll look into sbuild
<MBach> excellent dobey, now I have the same error on my computer
<MBach> that's a good progress
<nik90> timp, ping
<nik90> timp, I will leave my questions below for you :). Currently I am using PageHeadStates to specify which header buttons are shown in Search Mode and Normal Mode. However I would to migrate to the new PageHeader goodies..How can I implement header states in PageHeader? This wasn't mentioned in the docs clearly.
<nik90> timp, also the headstates allow me to show a textfield in search mode while hide it in normal mode.
<nik90> timp, I suspect I could define states in the contents property..but not sure..need your opinion.
<timp> nik90: I would just use "normal" states, and a different PageHeader for each state
<timp> nik90: see how it is done here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/PageHeaders.qml
<timp> nik90: it can probably be made a bit nicer using states
<timp> nik90: cool :)
<timp> ohh, NL. I just left last Friday. It was snowing when I got on my plane.
<timp> I'm not a big fan of the Dutch weather ;)
<nik90> timp, ermmmm...aren't you dutch :P ?
<nik90> but yes not a big fan of the dutch weather either...the winds nearly push me of the cycle every now and then :D
<timp> nik90: yes, I am Dutch, but after I travelled a lot to tropical countries I really don't like the weather in NL any more
<timp> actually the weather itself is not the worst, but the grey sky all the time. I like sunlight :)
<nik90> +10000
<nik90> NL = resting place for the clouds all year along
<timp> I'm in Barcelona now, much better. :)
<nik90> yeah I remember...you moved sometime after the malta trip if I recall
<timp> I'm moving all the time ;)
<timp> I mean, for years I'm spending some months each year in bcn, each year a little bit more :)
<nik90> :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-23
<nik90> timp, How do I show the tab navigation drawer action in the leadingActionBar?
<nik90> I couldn't find that in the UITK Gallery example
<timp> nik90: if you have more actions than numberOfSlots, you automatically get an overflow
<timp> nik90: so in case of the leadingActionBar, you get an overflow when you have more than 1 action in it
<chesedo> hello, i have a question about js scopes...
<davidcalle> chesedo: sure :)
<chesedo> is it possible to declare an object in a seperate file and then to import it?
<chesedo> the object might be quite long as it will be used to handle data easier
<chesedo> ... so do not want it in the main file
<davidcalle> chesedo: sure, it's possible, you need to put your extra file in src/node_modules and do it this way: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3922994/share-variables-between-files-in-node-js
<davidcalle> chesedo: well, you don't "need" to, but it's cleanrer this way, all js imports are in the same place :)
<davidcalle> cleaner*
<chesedo> ok, let me try
<chesedo> great that worked. ty davidcalle
<davidcalle> chesedo: cool, yw
<nik90> timp, in Podbird we have 4 tabs which we can access using the tab switcher button (3 lines). When I switch over to PageHeader, I didnt declare any leadingActions thereby hiding that tab switcher which is essentially for us.
<nik90> timp, I tried leadingActionBar: navigationActions but that didnt work either
<nik90> How do I show the tab switcher?
<timp> nik90: oh, right, you don't get a list from the Tabs automatically any more. We don't have designs (yet?) for tabs working with convergence
<timp> the basic idea was for apps to use the AdaptivePageLayout, so they can support convergence
<nik90> timp, while we can use AdaptivePageLayout, on the phone it shouldn't matter much..tabs should be tabs on phones, while on desktops we can show additional columns
<timp> that means, to get a list like the old tab overflow panel, you'd have to add actions to leadingActionBar like [ Action { onTriggered: apl.addPageToNextColumn(myTab } ]
<nik90> so we do something like Dekko and create a custom sliding menu from where we can launch other pages?
<timp> better support for a custom sliding menu like that should be added to the toolkit eventually, but we didn't start to work on that yet, and we don't have the requirements yet
<timp> nik90: but yes, a sliding menu like that is an option. Adding a list of actions to the leadingActionBar would be less work though, I imagine
<nik90> timp, I suppose adding a list of actions would be less work, but then it would show the overflow button (3 vertical dots) which might look out of place :/
<timp> nik90: the leading action bar has this by default:
<timp>         StyleHints {
<timp>             overflowIconName: "navigation-menu"
<timp>         }
<timp> so it shows the "tabs" button
<timp> if it doesn't, let me know because that is a bug
<nik90> oh nice, will try it out.
<timp> nik90: if there are any more questions, don't hesitate to ask :) I'll work on a blog post about the new header stuff and it is good to know which things are not obvious :)
<nik90> timp, will do
<nik90> timp, anyway of making a generic list of actions and using that in different pages to avoid code duplication? I tried creating a ActionList with common actions, and then settings that to the leadingActionBar.actions but didnt work.
<ahayzen> nik90, can you not just have a property list<Action> myActions ? and set the myActions to .actions ? or are you wanting it as a component ?
<nik90> ahayzen, I want to implement it as a component and push it into own file and use it in several places
<ahayzen> hmm, i think we have been using states for that
<ahayzen> nik90, something like this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01/view/head:/app/components/HeadState/PlaylistsHeadState.qml
<nik90> ahayzen, ah ... but I am transitioning from PageHeadState to PageHeader :)
<ahayzen> same :-)
<nik90> ahayzen, turns out that the new PageHeader doesn't display the list of tabs anymore automatically
<ahayzen> nik90, note at the bottom of that the PropertyChanges
<ahayzen> oh i had that as well
<ahayzen> let me find what i did...
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01/view/head:/app/components/MusicPage.qml#L46
<ahayzen> nik90, set the leadingActionBar.actions to a list of the tab actions
<ahayzen> currently that is a fixed list, but hopefully gonna improve that a bit
<nik90> ahayzen, yup that's what I am trying to do, however I want to turn that list of tab actions into a component so that I can use it in other tab pages.
<nik90> I could try instead creating a generic page component instead
<ahayzen> i just put it in the main under the Tabs {}
<ahayzen> then i could access pretty much anywhere with tabs.tabActions
<nik90> ah...think I will do that as well
<ahayzen> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01/view/head:/app/music-app.qml#L640
<ahayzen> nik90, ^^ like that
<nik90> ahayzen, yup that's it..perfect! thnx
<ahayzen> \o/ no problem
<ahayzen> i want to move all of the tabs and actions to be generated from a repeater eventually :-)
<nik90> I/SDK Team don't know what will become of tabs in the convergent future...they don't have a design for it.
<nik90> which is a tiny bit worrying considering there are so many apps out there using tabs
<ahayzen> yeah, i had fun getting the tabs to work in our 'converged' scenario
<nik90> ;)
<nik90> ahayzen, so does switching tabs does the same thing in desktop mode in the music app with the only difference being the sidebar showing the now playing song and playlist?
<nik90> s/does/do
<ahayzen> yup
<ahayzen> and it displays on a 10" tablet
<ahayzen> in landscape
<nik90> ah ok...we were exploring this for podbird as well. but we have other work to get done before we can think of convergence
<ahayzen> :-) if you look below the Tabs you can see how we've done the sidebar http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01/view/head:/app/music-app.qml#L891
<ahayzen> note this hasn't been reviewed yet, it was just created for demoing at MWC
<nik90> ok..
<ahayzen> but it is looking much closer than previous attempts :-)
<ahayzen> only 1 or 2 issues left IIRC
<nik90> looking forward to see MWC demoes of the music app :)
<ahayzen> hah :-) or just push lp:~ahayzen/music-app/convergence-tabs-with-sidebar-01 to a tablet :-)
<ahayzen> or tweak the wideAspect value so you can play with it on a mako like i do :')
<nik90> I think music app and Dekko are the best forerunners of showing convergence of real-world desktop apps
<nik90> well I don't own a tablet nor a desktop with 16.04 to try it out :P
<nik90> this is why I need the god-sent desktop-kit to work ;)
<ahayzen> yeah, same hence me having to develop on a mako :-)
<ahayzen> but i have a slimport adaptor so can play on a 'big screen' :-)
<timp> nik90: hmm, why that doesn't work?
<nik90> hmm I should get that too since I have a mako
<timp> nik90: you can define the actions like Action { id: action1 }; Action { id: action2 }; and then define leadingActionBar.actions: [action1, action2]
<nik90> timp, I want to have that Action { id: action1} and Action { id: action2} together in a separate file.
<nik90> I tried it with http://paste.ubuntu.com/15179770/
<nik90> on referencing TabsList{} or an instance of it, I got error that an object cannot be used in place of a list.
<ahayzen> could you not do ... QtObject { property list<Action> actions: [ ... ] } ... MyObject { id: myObject } ... leadingActionBar.actions = myObject.actions ? or is that super hacky ;-)
<timp> nik90: leadingActionBar.actions: TabsList.actions ?
<ahayzen> or that :-)
 * nik90 tries
<timp> in TabsList.qml you could even put the Actions as children of the ActionsList. It has:     default property alias children: list.actions
<nik90> ok
<nik90> yup that works
<nik90> thnx
<timp> maybe you want to add property int currentTab to the TabsList, and something like Action { id: add; visible: tabsList.currentTab != 2 }
<timp> so you can hide the current tab from the tab list
<nik90> yes :)
<karni> zsombi: hiya, question :) is it possible apl.removePages(apl.primaryPage) is async? if so, do I have quarantee pages will be removed, but not the one I push to the stack in the next line?
<karni> zsombi: I either have a bug in QML (highly probable in this case), or a page that is added *after* that call, is also being removed
<dpm> balloons, on your coreapps tests document, what does "Templates in place for all tests" refer to?
<balloons> dpm, I should move that over or remove it. I was originally tracking how the tests were laid out within the projects
<balloons> but it's more or less an answered question -- if there's qml and autopilot and manual tests, then it has everything we want
<dpm> balloons, ok, gotcha. I think one thing to address will be also the fact that unit tests are not run on build by default from what I see on column F
<balloons> yes, I was just noticing it no longer seems to be the case for anything. Not sure what changed, but I'm thinking of just forcing it on the jenkins side instead of relying on the cmake build
<balloons> so that way it can't be shut off as easily :-)
<dpm> balloons, ok. Also I'm surprised to see that only 3 apps have manual tests. I thought we had gone through most of the core apps and wrote tests when we were prepping things up for Pilot
<balloons> we have them, they just aren't in the source tree
<balloons> we wrote and used 4 fully vetted testsuites in checkbox format
<balloons> I'm not sure what happened to the 4th one -- those are what is in the source tree. I'd like the other suites to get added in the same way I think
<dpm> oh, if they're not in the source tree, where are they currently?
<balloons> popey would know more, and could answer better than I. However, they are in pads / wikis from what I remember in creating the original 4
<balloons> very similar to the other system apps. There manual tests are strewn about
<balloons> so it seems to me at least
<chesedo> for a js scope, where should images (emblems) be stored and how will their uri be?
<MBach> hello
<MBach> I'm have trouble to build my software because I rely on an "external" ppa
<MBach> when I submit my package to launchpad
<MBach> what should I do to have my build successful?
<branau> Hello everyone!
<branau> I'd like to take up the task of creating a WhatsApp client for Ubuntu Touch, but I just wanted to check to see if there was a reason no one has done this already?
<branau> I posted about it on the forums as well, because a team of people got it running for FirefoxOS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2314659
<dobey> branau: main reason is that WhatsApp actively break third party clients, and ban users they catch using them
<dobey> also, without support from the whatsapp server side, it will have pretty limited functionality on ubuntu phones
<faenil> not sure about the lack of functionality, but the terms of service are definitely an issue
<branau> dobey, that makes sense, thanks
<branau> Might be time to start boycotting whatsapp
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, ever get the error: unable to assign AppHeader_QMLTYPE_28_QML_34 to AppHeader_QMLTYPE_84
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, don't think so, what you trying todo?
<ahoneybun> seems to be related to a move from 1.2 to 1.3 components
<ahoneybun> with PageStacks
<ahayzen> are all the imports updated to 1.3?
<ahoneybun> nope, that worked
<ahoneybun> looks so much better with 1.3 over 1.2
<ahoneybun> with the header alone
<ahoneybun> well then
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, does it tell you a line number and file where the issue was?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I fixed it after I checked all the version numbers
<ahayzen> ah :-)
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> now to look at mhall119's code how he uses pages in pages with PageStack
<ahayzen> ...pages in pages... ?
<ahoneybun> under the Contribute page I want to have subpages of the different flavor
<ahoneybun> *s
<ahoneybun> if possible
<ahayzen> like sections ?
<ahoneybun> that might work better
<ahoneybun> make it flickable
<ahayzen> like what Contacts has "All" | "Favourites"
<ahoneybun> on thouse
<ahoneybun> I could never get those to work or figure them out
<ahoneybun> or both
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahayzen> let me find the docs
<ahayzen> they are super simple
<ahoneybun> I saw them
<ahoneybun> or from the reddit app
<ahayzen> ...once you know how :-)
<ahoneybun> well that appiles to a lot
<ahoneybun> *applies
<ahoneybun> like spelling
<ahoneybun> I just got head.actions to work lol
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, look at the example here https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadSections/#model-prop
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, then all you do is visible: page.head.sections.selectedIndex === thisIndex  on each of the items
<ahoneybun> visible?
<ahayzen> yeah so if you have MyFirstItem { visible: page.head.sections.selectedIndex === 0 } MySecondItem { visible: page.head.sections.selectedIndex === 1 }
<ahayzen> etc
<ahayzen> will make MyFirstItem be shown when the first section is selected and the MySecondItem on the second
<ahoneybun> you said sections so I went here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.Sections/
<ahayzen> yeah that as well :-)
<ahoneybun> how different are thouse?
<ahoneybun> those?
<ahayzen> they are the same thing
<ahayzen> just the page.head.sections is already in the Page for you
<ahoneybun> now how do I add things to each?
<ahoneybun> there are move then 2-3 flavors though...
<ahoneybun> the docs recommend not using more then that
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-24
<zsombi> karni: still here?
<zsombi> karni: sorry, dude, I was away in the past daze
<zsombi> karni: so, if you check the docs, apl.removePage(anyPage) removes the pages added to the tree of pages which have the _anyPage_ as ancestor
<zsombi> karni: therefore if you call it on the apl.primaryPage, that call will remove every page that has been added to the APL except the primary one.
<zsombi> karni: and this is supposed to be done synchronously, there is no async requirement in cleanup
<chesedo> for a js scope, where should images (emblems) be stored and how will their uri be?
<karni> zsombi: np! yes, I was most interested if it was sync, because I added a page right after that call. in any case, it's all good now :)
<zsombi> karni: so you got it sorted?
<karni> zsombi: yes, thank you. works as expected :)
<zsombi> karni: huhh.. glad to hear :D
<karni> zsombi: I had a code that re-set the dialog in a destructor of another (which after switching to APL made no longer sense), thank you :)
<karni> :))
<zsombi> ;)
<nik90> faenil, Hi, I need your opinion. In Podbird we have an episodes page which looks like http://imgur.com/GdIFII6. The listitemlayout seems like the most logical/perfect fit for this scenario. However I am not sure what to do about the little paper icon that denotes whether an episode has been downloaded or not. Do you have any suggestions?
<nik90> faenil, if not for the little paper icon, it would be a simple title.text and subtitle.text implementation.
<faenil> nik90: exactly...because of that Icon, you have to use SlotsLayout with a custom "mainSlot"
<faenil> avoid using Column for the label + Row for the icon ad subtitle though, let's not slow it down :)
<nik90> faenil, but would I still get the same performance optimization that you get with ListItemLayout?
<nik90> that's exactly how we are doing it now, and its killing performance in this page which shows an average of 200 listitems
<faenil> what do you mean? you're using SlotsLayout now?
<nik90> No no...atm we're using a custom list delegate. And in that custom delegate I used column+row to do the positioning that you see in the screenshot which kills performance.
<faenil> ListItemLayout derives from SlotsLayout, and adds 3 labels with a kind-of hardcoded positioning to improve perf
<faenil> nik90: ah ok, sure :)
<nik90> When I switch to SlotsLayout, how do I go about positioning the labels + icons? Using Anchors?
<nik90> would that help improve performance?
<faenil> the main performance improvement will be moving to SlotsLayout
<faenil> instead of the old ListITems module
<faenil> (if you're using that module)
<nik90> No I'm using ListItem (new ones) without ListItemLayout or SlotsLayouts
<faenil> then getting rid of Column and Row should be a bonus, you should get higher perf with anchors, yes
<faenil> mmm and that's killing performance? strange...
<faenil> can I see the delegate?
<nik90> sure, one sec
<nik90> faenil, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/podbird/trunk/view/head:/app/components/ListDelegate.qml
<nik90> faenil, do note that it is a very generic delegate that we use in several places which is why it is big
<nik90> however it is managed using loaders and components that are only loaded when required.
<faenil> ahm you're not using Row, you're using RowLayout and plenty of columns :D
<faenil> RowLayout is much heavier than Row, as far as I could see
<nik90> I figured not explicitly defined left and right anchors and using RowLayout will help code readability.
<nik90> but I see that it comes performance drawback
<faenil> yeah, do you need RowLayout though? or can Row be enough for you?
<nik90> I could do that and bring back the anchor definitions.
<faenil> why anchors? it's still Row
<nik90> faenil, true but then the title text will not elide/wrap correctly with either defining the width/anchor
<faenil> I'm asking if you can use Row instead of RowLayout
<faenil> without* defining width, you mean
<nik90> yes
<nik90> which RowLayout takes care of automatically
<faenil> sure, you'd have to creating a binding on width
<nik90> okay
<faenil> but that's probably much better than using RowLayout, if you need it just for that
<faenil> (but please test and let me know)
<nik90> I needed multiple columns to show a progress bar as seen in http://imgur.com/IyTasJj
<nik90> its a bit complicated :P since it is generic
<nik90> I realize that now, and will stick to using specific layouts for individual pages. should make it easier to handle
<faenil> which is a problem in itself :) you shouldn't be reusing the same delegate for different views with different needs
<nik90> :)
<faenil> yep, of course promote code reuse
<faenil> just don't but the burdain on pages that don't need it :)
<faenil> don't put*
<nik90> yes
<nik90> I dint think RowLayouts and 2 column would hit performance so much. But I suppose saving even few ms on loading item of each delegate matters here
<faenil> nik90: have you tried QtC profile?
<faenil> profiler*
<nik90> faenil, I have used it though not as much as I should be.
<nik90> I profiled podbird when we switched from the old listitems to the new one.
<faenil> that should quickly show you the difference in instantiation time
 * nik90 checks now
<nik90> faenil, If I for now forget about the paper-icon and use ListItemLayout, 200 listitems just loads almost instantly :D. I will check with podbird designer if we can show the paper-icon somewhere else in the trailing slot perhaps.
<faenil> haha :)
<faenil> glad to hear :)
<faenil> I still have something in my TODO to further improve SlotsLayout (and ListItemLayout as a consequence) performance :) so that could still get a bit faster
<nik90> wow!
<faenil> not sure by how much, I'm looking forward to having time to get to that :)
<faenil> probably just a tiny bit...but it's all good :D
<nik90> faenil, How do I prevent title.text from being elided? I set elide: Text.ElideNone and set it to wordWrap. However now I just see it get cut off. If it helps I also set width: layout.width - trailingSlotIcon.width
<nik90> I noticed that only summary.text wraps. Both title and subtitle just elide. Is that by design?
<faenil> talking about ListItemLayout?
<faenil> nik90: ^
<nik90> faenil, yes
<faenil> nik90: title and subtitle have max 1 line, summary has 2, that's the default value by design
<faenil> of course that can be customized
<faenil> (even though you will at that point not follow the optimal design, I guess)
<faenil> check out "maximumLineCount" property of Text
<faenil> (QML Text)
<nik90> faenil, podcast titles are quite big, cant do much about it :/
<nik90> If I elide, we lose out quite a bit
<faenil> nik90: and since you had this question, I guess I should add that info to ListItemLayout documentation
<nik90> faenil, hmm..If I set maximumLineCount: 2, then the title's 2nd line and subtitle.text collide vertically.
<faenil> nik90: that was fixed in December, I believe...I guess there hasn't been a new release since, or you don't have the updated packages :)
<faenil> in Dec or beginning of Jan, don't remember when I fixed it
<nik90> faenil, testing this on rc-proposed phone image..pretty sure I have updated packages..It conflicts between title and summary. Let me try changing summary to subtitle.
<faenil> nik90: yes, that's what I fixed
<faenil> can you check what version of the uitk you have on the phone?
<nik90> faenil, 1.3.1795+15.04.20160106-0ubuntu1
<nik90> will update to today's image and check again if the bug persists
<nik90> faenil, running latest rc-proposed channel, with 1.3.1795+15.04.20160106-0ubuntu1..still has bug. Shall I report it?
<faenil> nik90: no, wait for me to check what version has the fix
<nik90> ack.
<faenil> nik90: bad luck, it went in for r1800 :D
<nik90> ah man :P
<faenil> so, all good, you'll get the fix as soon as the uitk packages are updated
<faenil> (we're at 1869 now)
<nik90> yup, will wait it out. thnx for checking.
<faenil> nik90: p
<faenil> np
<faenil> nik90: just use 1 line for the moment, keep tight :D
<nik90> faenil, sure
<timp> just published: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/02/24/pageheader-tutorial/
<Elleo> nik90: what about prepending the paperclip emoji character to the second line of text in the list item? Should look visually very similar, so we get to keep the paperclip and get the speed improvements :) http://emojipedia.org/paperclip/
<nik90> Elleo, that should work! will do that now.
<Elleo> nik90: cool :)
<nik90> Elleo, I wasn't exaggerating though..the episodes page loads really fast now :)
<Elleo> awesome :)
<nik90> timp, really good tutorial! Thnx! https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/02/24/pageheader-tutorial/
<timp> nik90: thanks :) you are welcome.
<faenil> nik90: oh before I forget...also try getting rid of as many "alias" as possible
<faenil> nik90: i.e. don't alias title.text, title.here, title.there
<faenil> just expose title and the client components will set title.text, title.here, title.there
<faenil> that means many less bindings to create
<nik90> faenil, ok. So basically create a property string title, and then use that within the client components. thnx
<faenil> nik90: no, alias the full component, not its properties
<faenil> property alias title
<faenil> and then client will do
<faenil> title.text : "bla", title.color: "boo"
<faenil> that saves you 1 alias creating (which is a binding, which is expensive)
<faenil> 1 alias per property
<faenil> and that contributes to faster list scrolling :D
<nik90> ok
<faenil> jdstrand: I created https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-apparmor/+bug/1549369 as we have to get it fixed, no matter what Snappy does, imho
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1549369 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "Apparmor profiles not updated after deploying an app without increasing its version" [Undecided,New]
<faenil> we have to get it fixed in the .click world, because that's what the developers are using :)
<boghison> Hi! I need some help: In a Javascript scope, when changing departments, a new query isn't run, so how do I monitor this? (for some reason there's a log in the console, something about setting a nav id)
<m_jimmer> Hi there I am having a odd issue with qmlregisterSingletonType.  The issue has to do with signals and sending them to a Connections point in QMl.  Here is the Simple code http://pastebin.com/4H9ES2SX
<m_jimmer> all in all it is not firing the signals for anything that is emit
<m_jimmer> Or maybe it is but the connection point to QMl is not reviving them .  Either way I can not figure it out
<nik90> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> nik90, pong
<nik90> ahayzen, hey, I wanted to ask you about the Playlist support. How easy and stable is the implementation?
<nik90> For Podbird, we just a Queue support. So no need to create/rename/delete playlist stuff
<nik90> I was thinking of saving the queue in local storage, and then passing it to playlist var in Multimedia{}. Does that make sense?
<ahayzen> nik90, it is *pretty* stable but still some missing features
<ahayzen> nik90, i wanna fix it so you can then just do save()/load() on the playlist
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/app/components/Player.qml is the file to look at
<ahayzen> nik90, we currently save the queue to/from a localstorage db
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm gonna go in a minute, but i'll be about tomorrow afternoon onwards if you wanna run through things?
<nik90> ahayzen, sure
<nik90> tty later
<nik90> will look at it
<ahayzen> awesome :-) leave msgs on telegram if you have any immediate questions
<ahayzen> o/
<m_jimmer> nik90, I am in the middle of exposing QSQLDatabase QSqlQuery QSQlModel QSQlRecord to QML I can hand that off in maybe 3 hours or so
<nik90> m_jimmer, ?
<m_jimmer> I also need almost the same thing as you.  But found that LocalStorage was missing many things and creating things like models from Arrays was not nice in the profiler
<nik90> ah ok
<m_jimmer> nik90, give me 3 hours or so.
<nik90> m_jimmer, I will not be online in 3hrs..its 11.30 PM here..can u link it to my email (nik90 at ubuntu dot com)
<m_jimmer> nik90, Ok will do.  I just finished QSqlDatabase.
<elimisteve> popey: Got any estimates for how many scopes will be entering https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/ ?
<elimisteve> Anyone? I assume there will be several JS-based scopes in particular
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-25
<davidcalle_afk> elimisteve: no estimates since people hold out until the last day to polish their work, but if you look at https://uappexplorer.com/apps?type=scope you can see roughly what's been entered already
<elimisteve> thanks davidcalle
<nik90> appdevs, Can anyone what's the benefit of using textSize (introduced in UC1.3) over fontSize?
<timp> nik90: string comparisons are expensive
<nik90> timp, ah ok, so now they are enums that just set the value directly thereby avoiding string comparisons
<timp> yes, and internally there was a binding to the fontSize which made it even worse
<nik90> timp, wow you guys are squeezing every little to improve performance. Looking forward to see zbenjamin's C++ conversion branches land in rc-proposed images very soon.
<timp> we had to move the Label to a cpp implementation for this. Label also gets the proper default color from the theme now.
<ahayzen> \o/
<nik90> \o
<timp> me too :) zbenjamin is doing a lot of good work with the c++ conversions
<zbenjamin> nik90: don't expect too much in terms of performance though. I did only a few basic components so far :) Its all prerequisites for the bigger ones
<mcphail> nik90: do I remember correctly that it was you who worked on the bug in the clock app, where the alarm would register for the wrong day if set after midnight? thanks for fixing that. Have you seen the same behaviour in indicator panel? Would it be an easy fix?
<nik90> zbenjamin, ack.
<nik90> McIntireEvan, yes I worked on that bug. Are you noticing it with the indicator-panel as well?
<nik90> mcphail, ^^
<nik90> used the wrong nick
<mcphail> yes - if I check my alarms ar 0130h before bed, the first alarm is still marked as "0730 tomorrow"
<nik90> mcphail, I am afraid the indicator-datetime is an entirely different project and interfaces directly with EDS while clock does it with the SDK.
<nik90> Can you report a bug? I can request charles to look into it.
<mcphail> nik90: aah. that's a pity. I'll just file a bug, then
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+filebug
<mcphail> ta
<mcphail> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1549783
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1549783 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Indicator shows "Tomorrow" for an alarm happening today when checked after midnight" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> mcphail, thnx a lot. I just managed to reproduce it by manually changing the system time and checking. Will expand on the bug description to make it easier to reproduce.
<mcphail> nik90: Thanks!
<jockerfox> Hi, exist an italian forum for ubuntu sdk develeper ?
<nik90> timp, Hey, after upgrading to UC 1.3, it seems I cannot find the page header buttons in QML Unit Tests.
<nik90> I looked at the UITK Tests source, for eg at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/unit/tst_components/tst_header_colors.qml
<nik90> testCase.header = findChild(mainView, "MainView_Header");
<nik90> findChild(testCase.header, actionName + "_header_button");
<nik90> but for me the second find child doesn't find the trailing action buttons which previously passed with UC 1.2.
<nik90> any ideas?
<timp> nik90: when you use PageHeader, the old MainView_Header is hidden
<timp> nik90: the PageHeader is a new Item. You can simply refer to that item (page.header, or you give it the objectName that you like and you select using that)
<nik90> timp, does the old MainView_Header hide even if I use PageHeader in just one of the mainPage.qml from where I launch other child pages?
<nik90> I expected PageHeader to be used only in mainPage.qml, while the child pages pushed from mainPage.qml use the old page header
<timp> nik90: it depends on the Page that is active at the moment. If that page has Page.header set, the MainView header is hidden. When you activate another page (for example push it on a pagestack), and that page has no Page.header, then the AppHeader becomes visible again
<timp> nik90: if you use AdaptivePageLayout, the AppHeader is always hidden
<timp> nik90: Yeah, what you expected sounds right
<nik90> timp, in the clock app, I used PageHeader only in mainPage.qml to hide the header for good. However in the child pages like (AlarmLabel and EditAlarmPage) we retain the old header. But in autopilot vis, I don't see it anymore. Also the old tests fail as a result of not being able to use MainView_Header
<nik90> I will try setting a object id to the pageHeader I set and see If I can access that.
<timp> nik90: the header with objectName: "MainView_Header" is still there in MainView.qml
<timp> let me check something, maybe the objectNames for the buttons changed
<nik90> I couldn't find MainView_Header. I searched for the node using autopilot3 vis.
<timp> hmm
<timp> nik90:                 objectName: action.objectName + "_button"
<timp> nik90: ah, so the testCase.header = findChild(mainView, "MainView_Header") already fails?
<timp> nik90: I wonder if that fails when it is executed at a moment when the mainview header is not visible
<nik90> hmm no that line passes..although I dont see it in vis.
<nik90> it just fails at not being able to find the save header button
<nik90> I will try action.objectName + "_button"
<nik90> timp, that worked!
<timp> ok, so we changed that :s
<timp> I remember there were some problems with tests, but I don't remember the details
<nik90> :)
<nik90> ahayzen, balloons: ping
<ahayzen> nik90, pong
<balloons> nik90!
<nik90> Hi :)
<ahayzen> o/
<nik90> I need some autopilot help :)
<balloons> nik90, what are you working on?
<ahayzen> uhoh
 * ahayzen hides :-)
<nik90> So the backstory is that we switched clock app to UC 1.3 and the new ListItemLayouts which provides three labels title, subtitle and summary.
<nik90> How do I grab these via autopilot
<ahayzen> nik90, the same way as before?
<nik90> in the qml code, I can only set the objectName of ListItemLayout
<ahayzen> hmm let me check what i did
<ahayzen> i seem to remember things working, or maybe AP got skipped :')
<balloons> nik90, do you absolutely need to use autopilot for what you are writing?
<nik90> however I cannot access the properties by listitemlayoutitemobjectname.title.text
<nik90> balloons, well we implemented the new clock app design whhich is blocked by failing tests :/
<nik90> so I just started fixing some of them
<balloons> nik90, well I have some news on that front too
<balloons> I've been going through all the apps; but yes the clock tests have some issues
<ahayzen> oh i think i remember...
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/app/ui/Songs.qml#L101
<balloons> I guess I'm asking if any of the current tests can be deemed as either 1) Too hard to maintain 2) Can be mostly implemented at a lower level
<balloons> according to you that is
<ahayzen> nik90, basically just set the title.objectName to something :-)
<nik90> balloons, I am going to check if trunk has all AP tests passing. If that is the case, then this new design implementation should have its tests passing as well without too much effort.
<nik90> I remember seeing ahayzen branch fixing a failing test for clock app.
<ahayzen> nik90, i had a branch that fixed some things, just not all ... then it got top approved so jenkins swallowed it up
<nik90> ahayzen, wait, does top-approving ignore the test results?
<ahayzen> nik90, yup
<balloons> my notes are; Tests suffer from timing issues, missing objects, missing location helpers and the random keyboard doesn't appear bug
<balloons> so that's clock
<ahayzen> nik90, it was the 'workaround' to speed up development :')
<nik90> I wasn't aware of that.
<ahayzen> :-)
<nik90> balloons, are there AP test writers who can volunteer to help with that?
<nik90> I am trying to improve the situation instead of leaving it as it is.
<ahayzen> nik90, maybe we can get some of the GCI people on it
<balloons> yes, I am with you
<balloons> but I guess I should share somethig with both of you
<balloons> ahayzen saw a sneak preview of what I'm going to share, but it's pretty much ready now
<balloons> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ApGwM9iI9qArbu4fMMdDs4Irb9fULfSVIjm79E-UBpQ/edit#
 * nik90 reads
<ahayzen> i think we just need to migrate more to QUnit/QTest/whatever you call it
<ahayzen> but you still need autopilot for somethings
<ahayzen> and ideally i'd like there to be zero manual tests :-)
<balloons> Also note the workflow at the bottom. We've been suggested to stop running AP tests on commit, and as you can see the new workflow runs it only during release
<ahayzen> ...not more...
<ahayzen> ..but that comes from someone who worked for a company doing manual tests for years :')
<balloons> well historically manual testing has defined ubuntu.. I suppose this is a bit of realism creeping into the idealism we've had until now
<ahayzen> balloons, who does the "run manual tests" before the branch lands?
<nik90> balloons, I have been pushing for ages about allowing core-app devs use QML Tests for both feature-tests and unit-tests, however it was rejected by the SDK devs.
<ahayzen> balloons, is that by another member of the team? or will QA be testing every branch from the community now?
<nik90> thereby we have had new SDK releases without running the clock app qml tests thereby leading to breakage at some point.
<nik90> Is this new flow accepted by all the concerned people (SDK, QA, Core-apps devs) ?
<balloons> I literally just spoke with QA about it, but yea, that's the idea
<balloons> on the SDK side, perhaps we can help by adding jobs they can easily run
<balloons> or a script? I'm not sure, but we do want to make it easy.
<balloons> I hadn't thought about the SDK side of things, so it's a good point nik90
<balloons> I am concerned however that it seems the cmake builds vary and not all are running unit tests even on build, so tweaking jenkins to force the issue is on the list
<balloons> I know you spent time working on running qmltests on the device, which kind of didn't work out. However, we could potentially do the ole on the desktop run
<nik90> I think jenkins was running the clock app qml tests at some point.
<nik90> true
<nik90> runnign on the desktop is a small compromise
<nik90> until we find a way to run it on the device.
<balloons> right. More or less the idea is during the release process all the high level user testing is done, and it's done on a real device. Both automated and manual testing
<ahayzen> i nearly had a script running it on device
<balloons> for the merges; sure, let's just get low levels tests run, wherever we can do it
<nik90> balloons, I believe QA already does manual-testing before releasing a click to the store.
<balloons> yep, definitely
<balloons> what I'd like to see is making sure all the manual tests which are scattered around get committed into the repos
<balloons> so it's very straightforward
<nik90> balloons, btw how has "Pilot" helped?
<nik90> because "Pilot" was all about getting manual-tests into the hands of the community testers.
<nik90> That would solve the "find all regressions" before release problem..hell even the QA team would benefit from such an approach.
<balloons> yes indeed. I would say it's been utilized more for specific OTA feature testing, like the bluetooth stuff. We haven't taken it any further than the initial run with the community core apps
<balloons> I'm certainly for it, but it requires coordination on QA's and core app devs side as well
<balloons> this issue has kind of risen above it. All the jenkins and automated testing stuff has sort of pushed it down the list in priority
<balloons> jenkins now at least is running stable, fingers crossed
<ahayzen> balloons, one thing i noticed for Pilot is people hit 'Fail' and not 'Skip' sometimes...and then i cannot tell whether the comment came from a pass/skip/fail
<balloons> yea, we have to roll a new version that forces a comment on fail
<balloons> the code got done, but we've not synced from upstream
<ahayzen> balloons, look at this https://ubuntu-community-testing.staging.ubuntu.com/reports/overview/2015.com.ubuntu.music/music-library/music-appears-sd-card
<balloons> lol, I like it
<ahayzen> balloons, 2 skips ... but 3 comments saying "No sd card slot"
<ahayzen> so that suggests at least one person selected pass/fail
<ahayzen> when they should have selected skip
<balloons> right.
<balloons> So overall, what do you guys think?
<ahayzen> i think we should migrate as many tests as possible to Unit... then the rest to manual/autopilot
<balloons> For instance, some of the changes are a bit more straightforward. Reminders/notes for example has proven very hard to maintain because of all the mocking. The AP testsuite for it moving forward will limit this to only what can be done without having to have an evernote account attached to make it maintainable
<ahayzen> balloons, what about then running AP only when the branch is top approved?
<ahayzen> and apps where it is tricky, could just remove their instances of AP, only having manual/unit
<ahayzen> and we should move all manual tests so that they are in the branch
<balloons> ahayzen, according to QA we should run it only at release, so that's what we'll do. Obviously this means apps need to make sure they have lower level test coverage
<ahayzen> hmmm
<nik90> Without an army of volunteers to help out with writing/maintain AP tests, having a fully automated test-suite is idealistic and very difficult to achieve as observed. I'd migrating to QML Tests for most lower level test coverage and leaving the rest to manual testing (via Pilot) seems the way to go.
<balloons> and you are correct ahayzen. So I mentioned notes, but I'm not sure what for example what Music
<balloons> 's suite should look like
<ahayzen> balloons, i'd like to move alot of ours to Unit tests
<ahayzen> but some things could be tricky as alot of components depends on other things...but that is just down to poor way the code is constructed :-/
<ahayzen> (refactor-round-2 anyone? ;-) )
<balloons> ok, good. Calculator is another straighforward example. They have a nice suite of both unit and autopilot tests. And the AP tests run and don't cause issues. However, they are re-testing stuff the unit tests cover, so no reason to have many of them
<balloons> ohh also nik90, cmakepluginparser is broken, but the replacement is much simpler
<ahayzen> balloons, is there an example layout of how unit test structure should look like for jenkins to figure it out ?
<ahayzen> or is that WIP
<balloons> not yet. As I said, lol, I literally just finished doing the research and writing that up and sharing it. So today I was going to start working on the easy apps
<balloons> Ohh, this is some raw info too: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1LqKolytVmzsebEZQHUyByTCnoFmpPE9eNYQJAyvfIVA/edit#gid=0
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> so for the unit tests, it's simply a matter of making sure jenkins always runs them. That's all we really care about
<balloons> for sanity sake, I guess tests/unit is the desirable location
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> balloons, what about mocking though?
<balloons> mocking; as in integration tests or ?
<balloons> We'll worry about integration tests after everything else on the list is done imho
<ahayzen> mocking for unit tests
<ahayzen> eg to test our Player {} component we would need music which is tracked by ms2
<balloons> ohh and before we get too much lost in the weeds, nik90, did we actually answer your question, or just complicate things?
<ahayzen> balloons, in a WIP branch i had, i had a bash script http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/qml-unit-test-filenames/view/head:/tests/unit/setup_run_on_device.sh :-)
<ahayzen> haha
<nik90> balloons, got it..dont' focus too much on AP tests for now..
<nik90> that said I fixed 2 AP to PASS
<nik90> 2/5 not bad :P
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> well nik90, specifically since it's blocking you, I'd like some input on what tests should stay and what needs removed
<ahayzen> yeah i remember being able to get 2 passing, the others required location ?
<ahayzen> balloons, only the ones related to location need to be removed :-) ... music passes IIRC :-)
<nik90> ahayzen, I doubt any of the tests require location consider we have 3 alarm tests, and 2 worldclock tests.
<balloons> ack ahayzen, that was my thought. nik90 already pushed things to the lower level tests last year
<nik90> I got the 2 world clock tests working just now
<balloons> for some reason the alarm ones is it do
<nik90> alarm tests are failing due to "UCUbuntuShape.isAnimating failed: false != dbus.Boolean(true, variant_levl=1)
<nik90> hmm strange
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm i thought weather and clock were both failing due to the location dialog....oh maybe it different
<ahayzen> nik90, have you checked the screenshot?
<nik90> balloons, ahayzen I think you are referring to asking for location permission from the user.
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah that
<ahayzen> that is what was blocking the weather app tests, and i thought the clock as i was trying to fix both
<balloons> nik90, so I guess if you think all 5 are still solid and should be maintained, that's what we'll do. If you feel any will just cause more headaches, let's make sure we have low level coverage as much as possible and a manual test for it
<nik90> which I believe was blocked because trust-store didnt have proper support for AP tests or something..but that too was fixed sometime later.
<ahayzen> balloons, "that was my thought" ... to the use of a bash script ?
<balloons> ahayzen, I was referring to your suggestion about removing tests that run into the location issue
<ahayzen> ah :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, what do you think about the bash script ?
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> re: the script, is this unit tests?
<ahayzen> balloons, yup that is for running the unit tests
<balloons> and if I run them locally and not on the device?
<ahayzen> balloons, use the other script :-) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/qml-unit-test-filenames/view/head:/tests/unit/setup_run_locally.sh
<balloons> ahayzen, nik90 I'm all ears if you have a preference for how you'd like jenkins to run unit tests, as well as how the apps should have them laid out
<ahayzen> balloons, because, for example, that test was checking that different filenames work with the app, as we have been having multiple issues with #'s or funny characters in filename breaking the encoding
<balloons> ahayzen, right, great regression test
<ahayzen> so obviously it needs to make and move the files into ~/Music
<ahayzen> hence the script
<balloons> should every app just provide a script that jenkins runs?
<ahayzen> balloons, i think if we had two or one dynamic script that can do any presetup and then run the tests would be best
<balloons> should I just try and execute qmltestrunner myself in the folder?
<ahayzen> something like what i was trying todo
<ahayzen> balloons, or maybe.... have a init.sh and cleanup.sh that you run before/after
<balloons> well, heh, that should still all be one script for jenkins sanity sake
<nik90> I usually go into the builddir and run "ctest --output-on-failure" which runs *all* qml testsuites and outputs the results.
<balloons> right, I was leaning towards the ctest idea -- but ahayzen has a point about doing setup things
<nik90> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/README.unittest
<ahayzen> i was just running $ ubuntu-app-test qmltestrunner -silent -eventdelay 500
<ahayzen> IIRC
<nik90> wait, ubuntu-app-test?
<ahayzen> yeah
<nik90> not seen that until now
<nik90> interesting
<ahayzen> so you can run qmltestrunner on device
<balloons> ctest is nice because you can control the output level
<ahayzen> it like runs your app inside that
<nik90> ah ok
<ahayzen> otherwise qmltestrunner can't run on device due to permissions and stuff
<ahayzen> so it gives it an 'app' to run in
<nik90> balloons, I say with your experience decide if jenkins will find it easier to run scripts or ctest.
<nik90> and all app devs stick to it.
<ahayzen> nik90, can the ctest have mocking in it though?
<balloons> well the answer is if we require a script, it doesn't matter
<balloons> that does mean you are forced to follow a rule about how your source tree is setup. Which we don't yet have (only rule is having a cmake file)
<nik90> ahayzen, I haven't tried moving files...however we mock clock app alarms so that the user's alarms are not affected in the desktop.
<balloons> but presumably we could add it to cmake, so
<ahayzen> nik90, problem is, we have mediascanner2 to deal with, which is a nightmare to mock
<ahayzen> it is easiest to move the files into ~/Music :-)
<nik90> ah..then a script would be make it easier
<nik90> ah script give more power/flexibility on setting up things for the test.
<balloons> yea, I'm concerned for things like docviewer having the same issue
<ahayzen> i think a script gives the most options
<ahayzen> whether that script just then runs ctest, then doesn't matter
<nik90> yup
<balloons> ok, do we think we can sanely include that in cmake and not have developers take it out?
<ahayzen> so for clock the script could simply just do $ ctest --output-on-failure
<ahayzen> but for more complex ones, we can then do mocking etc
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm not a cmake ninja, so idk what can be done in it
<nik90> not sure either
<nik90> zbenjamin, ^^
<nik90> zbenjamin, do you happen to know if we can make cmake execute a script in jenkins?
<ahayzen> balloons, i sense we need to try a few use cases, end to end.. to figure out the best structure :-)
<balloons> yes, we'll have to try and see what everyone prefers
<nik90> ahayzen, just noticed that music-app and clock share almost the same source tree structure (except for the backend folder)
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> i would say that is not a mistake ;-) i may have hijacked some of the structure :-)
<nik90> you guys added http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/README.unittest as well? :P
<ahayzen> nik90, the google code-in people did :-)
<nik90> I meant http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/README-Mergeproposal.md
<nik90> my bad
<balloons> we made some attempts to standardize readme's and make contribution easier by including them
<nik90> either way good to set a common structure amongst core-apps to help easily debug/contribute.
<ahayzen> nik90, balloons made a task at the google code-in to sort out all the readmes for the core-apps :-)
<nik90> oh
<nik90> awesome!
<ahayzen> so that's why we all have similar readmes, even in markdown :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, care to chime in on how you are running unit tests for dekko?
<m_jimmer> nik90:  http://pastebin.com/2mxRknxE    << example
<balloons> nik90, all done messing with clock?
<nik90> balloons, I fixed those 2/5 AP tests and merged the new design implementation. I am now working on adding the new bottom edge stuff that design requested.
<nik90> hopefully we can get a store release next week.
<balloons> nik90, ok. So I can remove the cmakepluginparser and add the ability for the tests to run again from an SDK build?
<balloons> basically fix the test setup / launch dode
<nik90> balloons, sure, go ahead
<balloons> k
<nik90> any change I am doing will not touch that part of the code
<balloons> I'm just curious how you managed to launch the tests
<balloons> as I can't on my desktop without these changes
<nik90> balloons, I just followed the instruction in README.autopilot and .unittest
<nik90> I am running in my spare 16.04 laptop
<balloons> hmm, ok. Well, I trust I won't be breaking anything
<nik90> you're the testing expert..I trust it will be fine.
<balloons> nik90, ok I think everything is going to be fixed.
<nik90> yay
<balloons> Not too bad. Removed more code than anything else :-)
<nik90> balloons, me too ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-bottom-edge/+merge/287236
<nik90> balloons, let me know when to top-approve.
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I have a few errors on installing the SDK on Kubuntu 15.10 with the backports
<ahoneybun> you said to let someone know if there was any issues
<balloons> nik90, land it I guess. You changed the bottom edge anyway, so we'll look into why it's coming up not ready after you land
<nik90> balloons, ack.
<nik90> balloons, on testing your MP, I cannot run the tests anymore on 16.04 desktop
<balloons> nik90, I tried both ways.. using the builddir and using the sdk build
<nik90> I get, ERROR: unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_alarm
<nik90> ImportError: No module name ubuntuuitoolkit
<nik90> actually 1 sec
<balloons> and you have the uitk installed right, lol?
<nik90> it works!
<balloons> kk
<nik90> I accidentally used autopilot
<nik90> instead of autopilot3
<balloons> ahhh
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-26
<nik90> popey, ping (Hi)
<popey> :)
<popey> Hello
<faenil> if anyone has seen the same, please +1 this :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1550263
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1540062 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1550263 Capacity suddenly drops to 0" [High,Confirmed]
<faenil> oh, marked as duplicated already :) well, +1 the original bug :)
<popey> balloons: let me know when you're about and had coffee etc :)
<popey> balloons: about?
<popey> balloons: left a comment for you on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1547059
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1547059 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "needs no-cache option during cmake build" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<balloons> Sorry I missed this popey
<popey> o/
<popey> happy friday :)
<balloons> Indeed. BTW notes passes all automated tests if you still are waiting to release
<faenil> TOO ALL APP DEVELOPERS: PLEASE READ CAREFULLY
<faenil> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg18479.html
<faenil> TOO ALL APP DEVELOPERS: PLEASE READ CAREFULLY ^
<faenil> popey: would you mind spamming that around to your crew of community devs? :D
<ahayzen> :-)
<nik90> ooh sound like fun looking at apps now after that silo lands ;P
<mcphail> faenil: can you add extra "semantic" colours to the palettes, such as "Error", "Positive action" etc? It would be very helpful
<ahayzen> will we be getting a framework bump so existing apps don't break? or i guess we are just going to blame people for 'doing it wrong' :-)
<faenil> mcphail: I'm not sure that's as easy as you make it sound :) there has been extensive work behind the new palette...we finally got to a good point :D
<faenil> mcphail: but you shouldn't worry, the NEW buttons will provide that automatically for you :)
<popey> oooh
<faenil> mcphail: you'll have presets like "Positive/Negative/Neutral" :)
<ahayzen> popey, FYI music already has bug 550096
<ubot5`> bug 541042 in Mythbuntu "duplicate for #550096 locale is not set up before mythtv-backend start causing problems in mythvideo with accentuated chars" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541042
<faenil> and the styling will reflect that ;)
<mcphail> faenil: yes, but the SDK docs suggest (or, at least, _did_ suggest) specific colours for these things. If the palette changes, all these colours will be hardoced into our apps
<ahayzen> popey, *bug 1550096
<ubot5`> bug 1550096 in Ubuntu Music App "Potential updates needed due to a change in theming/UI toolkit in OTA10" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550096
<popey> nice one
<popey> Leading the way as always ㋛
<faenil> mcphail: read my last msg ;)
<faenil> ahayzen: good :D
<faenil> ahayzen: 'at a boy :D
<mcphail> faenil: aah - Thanks!
<ahayzen> heh :-)
<faenil> mcphail: np!
<faenil> I'm so looking forward to seeing all the new design landing...there's just so many things to tie together!
<faenil> loicm is doing an excellent job with the shadows that the new buttons will use ;) you'll see!
<popey> faenil: shared in the google app dev community
<faenil> popey: cool
<faenil> cheers
<nik90> faenil, are there any wiki instruction on how to get silo 10 and test apps?
<faenil> nik90: silo 50 you mean
<nik90> s/silo 10/silo 50
<nik90> yes
<faenil> connect device to usb, with dev mode enabled, and run citrain device-upgrade 50 <your-password>
<faenil> an easier way is to use an app that Kaleo is working on
<faenil> the Silo Installer
<faenil> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-silo-installer
<faenil> click on "External downloads" to grab the latest click
<faenil> (that's WIP application, mind you)
<faenil> also note that after testing a Silo it would be better to either purge the corresponding PPA or reflash the OS (without deleting data)
<faenil> so that you don't get weird problems when updating the OS
<faenil> (conflicts with the Silo are likely to arise)
<nik90> faenil, wow...ubuntu-silo-installer is stupidly simple to use and works great!
<nik90> yay...clock-app is clean with silo50. :D
<faenil> nik90: :) great to hear!
<nik90> now time to check other core-apps and report bugs if necessary
 * faenil is off to a team social event :) have a nice weekend people o/
<faenil> nik90: awesome, thanks!
<sverzegnassi> looks like all the apps that use UITK 1.2 (or lower) have a wrong header color :S (e.g. tagger, tasks, notes-app, etc...)
<nik90> sverzegnassi, indeed
<nik90> sverzegnassi, although tagger is fine for me..task-app has a existing MP for UITK 1.3 migration.
<nik90> not sure about notes-app
<nik90> tagger is already using UITK 1.3
<sverzegnassi> nik90: yeah, sure. it's okay to move (and force devs to move) to the latest uitk available but, i mean, uappexplorer suggests that only 60 apps (out of 700) are currently using uitk 1.3
<sverzegnassi> (i had a quick look at the framework version)
<nik90> sverzegnassi, definitely agree
<nik90> I'm sure stuart is going to be pissed that backwards compatibility isnt maintained :P
<sverzegnassi> heh, he may be right on this :P
<nik90> :D
<balloons> rpadovani, the link is missing to your interview on your blogpost, :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-27
<chesedo> i am trying to add a department in a js scope but am having issues... this is what i have so far...
<chesedo> creating the department in search event using `var department = new scopes.lib.Department("root", canned_query, "Root");` seems to work
<chesedo> then according to the c++ docs you have to register it on reply, but search_reply does not have a register method
<chesedo> so what am i missing?
<vaas> appdevs
<daveconoly> appdevs
<daveconoly> allowuntrusted
 * mcphail wonders if the "appdevs" thing has ever worked on this channel...?
 * ahayzen waves
 * rpadovani is there too
 * mcphail waves back, having learned his lesson
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-28
<aaa_> w
<aaa_> hi
<elimisteve> popey: For the Showdown, when is the deadline, exactly? 11:59pm on Feb 29th? In what timezone?
<elimisteve> Thanks!
<labsin> Anyone wanting to try the "Deezer Scope" from there phone?  I'd like to know if surfacing mode is working properly. It wasn't before
<DanChapman> labsin, works a treat :-) nice one!
<labsin> DanChapman: Thank you. Is there also a result with a login nag?
<DanChapman> labsin, hmmm i don't seem to be able to log in to my acccount though. Well it authenticates fine but returning to the scope it wants me to sign in again
<labsin> DanChapman: OK. Thanks. Before it crashed on this. Its a start.
<DanChapman> labsin, np. fwiw I can't see the created account in system settings. Or see an option to add a Deezer account. I'm looking forward to using this. Probably the first scope i would actually use regularly :-)
<DanChapman> labsin, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15228827/ getting apparmor denials for online-accounts.
<labsin> DanChapman: Thanks for the info. Should be a problem I think (googleing it says other apps have it too)
<labsin> DanChapman, anybody, Want to  test a new version of the Deezer Scope that should have account support?
<labsin> Not in the store yet.
<labsin> The click to test is at https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1euibKhpEeQVGdaa3ZIanBtb1k/view
<labsin> anybody want to  test a new version of the Deezer Scope that should have account support? The click to test is at https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1euibKhpEeQVGdaa3ZIanBtb1k/view
<labsin> Still someone around to give a scope a quick rond from the click store after I upload it?
<nik90> labsin, I don't have a deezer account, but I can check it.
<nik90> labsin, what do you specifically need testing with this version?
<labsin> nik90: Thanks. I've now seconds ago uploaded version 0.1.19, don't know how quick this goes (should be quick). Just that you open it, that it loads results. Maybe try a search?
<popey> it's published
<labsin> I am trying to cross-compile the go scope. It's running fine on x86 on the desktop, but I had some trouble with package conflicts in the chroot (i've send a mail on the ubuntu-touch mailing list). I thinks it's fine now. Just would be nice if somebody could do a quick run.
<labsin> popey, could you give it a quick look?
<popey> sorry, I am not able to at the moment
<labsin> ok
<popey> past my bed time :)
<labsin> me too
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-20
<kalikiana> Mirv: bzoltan Can one of youse add daker to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team ?
<Mirv> let me at least start a CI for that MP manually
<kalikiana> daker: Replied on bug 1661890
<ubot5> bug 1661890 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TextField in a Dialog returns nothing if prediction is enabled" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661890
<daker> kalikiana: hi, thanks for the replies, is this test correct https://paste.ubuntu.com/24034225/ ?
<kalikiana> daker: Maybe I'd do compare(selector.count, model.count) if the model you're using for the test allows that. But yeah, looks fine
<daker> kalikiana: yes that's i did : compare(selector.count, customModel.count);
<kalikiana> daker: Okay, great
<daker> kalikiana: i have also proposed some RTL fixes in multiple MRs
<daker> on issue i did found is how can i mirror the icon of an Action ( aka this bug 1665938 )
<ubot5> bug 1665938 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Pagestack backAction should point to the right in RTL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665938
<daker> ?
<daker> s/on/one
<kalikiana> daker: Two options. If all you need is to literally mirror it, you could do mirror: LayoutMirroring.enabled on the Image (http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-image.html#mirror-prop). Or you create an 'rtl icon
<kalikiana> in the theme
<kalikiana> The latter is what we usually do and I'd say is better becasue any theme can customize it more easily
<kalikiana> Trying to think of an example of the latter
<daker> for the listview i used mirror since the progress is juste an image
<kalikiana> If an exact mirror is all you need, then mirror should be okay
<daker> i think the back button is the only element that needs a change of orientation on the pageheader(in RTL mode)
<daker> this means changing the internal of the Action ? for just one element ?
<daker> or add a new prop to the api ? mirror ?
<daker> well i think just copy the icon an mirror it then passe it the Action instead
<kalikiana> daker: That's why using the API is not perfect :-D It depends on the icon used whether it needs to be mirrored, so mirror: only makes sense if you know what the icon is. And adding that to the Action API would imho be awkward because app devs shouldn't need to care about something that's always true/false for the same icon
<daker> ok then i'll just copy the chevron image and flip it
<daker> hmm ok not sure this will work
<daker> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/XTe6WMMT/
<daker> not sure how to mirror it :D i don't think the theme does have a forward button
<kalikiana> daker: 'back' is the icon name. That stays the same. Just in this case you want two files on disk, eg. back.svg and back-rtl.svg.
<kalikiana> I'm not sure if we've ever tested this properly, though, it's possible that it also needs a fix in our icon loader - if that's the case I can probably help you with that.
<daker> kalikiana: you mean that's the icon loader will detect the rtl mode and will load "back-rtl" instead ?
<kalikiana> daker: Yes
<daker> kalikiana: ok i see
<kalikiana> daker: So wherever that icon is used, it'll be mirrored correctly
<daker> kalikiana: yes but since the icons are from the theme, back-rtl need to be add to the theme right ?
<kalikiana> We have those for media-playback/preview in suru atm
<kalikiana> daker: Yes
<daker> kalikiana: i'll test that
<kalikiana> daker: So to be clear, I couldn't find the code for -rtl handling, either it's done in Qt, or we might need a small fix in src/UbuntuToolkit/ucscalingimageprovider.cpp if -rtl isn't detected
<daker> i'll try to look at the code to see if i can find something
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-21
<kalikiana_> _salem: any update on testing the organization fix? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/organizedCrime/+merge/316825 would be good to know if we can pass it on to the next landing
<kalikiana_> daker: I added some docs to SortFilterModel https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/insensitivePattern/+merge/317537
<daker> kalikiana_: thanks! much better
<kalikiana_> t1mp: review, please ^^
<salem_> renatu, ^ did you test the organization fix?
<renatu> salem_, not yet, let me test it
<renatu> kalikiana_, what is the silo that contains that?
<kalikiana_> renatu: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2478
<kalikiana_> daker: The components.api is still wrong https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1341559/+merge/317568
<daker> kalikiana_: yes i saw it, he knew that i did lie to him :D
<kalikiana_> lol
<daker> kalikiana_: how can can i update it without compiling :D
<kalikiana_> daker: Well, you can edit it by hand
<t1mp> kalikiana_: happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/insensitivePattern/+merge/317537
<akhil_surabhi> hello, i'm trying to compile ubuntu touch from sources, i'm getting the following error, please help me
<akhil_surabhi> Prebuilt apk found in PRODUCT_COPY_FILES use BUILD_PREBUILT instead!.  Stop.
<kalikiana_> t1mp: Thanks!
<daker> kalikiana_: fixed, if you want to trigger CI
<kalikiana_> Done
<kalikiana_> Let's see if he can get this passing
<daker> kalikiana_: i still have other MRs if you want to look at them when you have time
<kalikiana_> daker: Hand them to me
<kalikiana_> I'm all eyes
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1630872/+merge/317806
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1665938/+merge/317804
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1665944/+merge/317712
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1665942/+merge/317711
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1486940/+merge/317401
<daker> that's all :)
<kalikiana_> daker: We need to talk about this one again me thinks https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1665938/+merge/317804
<daker> kalikiana_: i was reporting a bug against ubuntu-themes
<kalikiana_> Where?
<daker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/
<daker> basically the RTL back icon is just the "next" icon named "back-rtl"
<daker> because the arrow needs to point to the right
<kalikiana_> daker: That's half true. Those icons look like reverses of each other. But they are very much independent icons that coincidentally look like that right now in that theme. You don't know that it will be true in the future or with another theme.
<kalikiana_> And trust me, I've seen this mistake happen before and icons did change.
<kalikiana_> daker: So, the only future-proof fix is to add a back-rtl.svg to the theme. Even if it's a copy of next.svg.
<daker> kalikiana_: i see, you mean we need a mirrored "back" icon, not a "next" icon, so whenever the back change back-rtl should be a mirror of it, right ?
<kalikiana_> (And some themes even symlink internally. Which is fine, as long as it's in the implementation of the theme)
<kalikiana_> daker: Yes. It could be that eg. back becomes thicker, rounder, whatever, and won't anymore look the same as next.
<daker> kalikiana_: you are right
<kalikiana_> daker: Are you going to report a bug for it?
<daker> kalikiana_: yes
<daker> kalikiana_: bug 1666607
<ubot5> bug 1666607 in Ubuntu theme "Add an RTL back button icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666607
<kalikiana_> daker: Are you planning on looking into the icon loading side of it?
<daker> kalikiana_: i'll try, is there quick way to test change ? or how do you guys test your changes ?
<kalikiana_> daker: I think we might want the test in tests/unit/iconprovider/tst_iconprovider.cpp
<kalikiana_> We can have test icons there, regardless of the real theme
<daker> kalikiana_: i mean how do you "test" your change, do you have to recompile everything each time ?
<kalikiana_> daker: Not sure I get what you're asking
<daker> kalikiana_: to fix somethings which steps do you follow ? grab the code, fix the bug, compile everything ? how do you visualize the change ? how do tell the gallery app to use your newly built sdk, not the system one ?
<daker> see my point ?
<kalikiana_> Ah
<kalikiana_> So: generally, yes, I do recompile the branch.
<kalikiana_> There's a few options to use the plugin you built
<kalikiana_> Unit tests and AP tests will automagically pick up the code from the folder
<kalikiana_> You can use ./export_qml_dir.sh (if you use Bash) to modify your local shell
<kalikiana_> Or ./gallery.sh
<kalikiana_> ^^ daker
<daker> ok i see
<daker> thanks kalikiana_
<daker> for horizontalAlignment, why do you think it's incorrect ?
<kalikiana_> daker: I think using the value from Qt.application may not be the best option, since there are local properties as well. But I haven't personally run into problems where that matters, so it "may" be incorrect
<kalikiana_> I'm basically trying to keep it in mind, not saying it's necessarily bad
<daker> kalikiana_: ok, i see
<kalikiana_> daker: Thanks for taking the time to understand my reviews btw. You're doing an outstanding amount of fixes these days. Very happy to work with you!
<daker> kalikiana_: thanks, i am not an expert in the field but i just try to understand the comments maybe i am not doing/understanding things as they should
<daker> kalikiana_: so i'll need to rely on QGuiApplication::isRightToLeft() to test if we are on RTL or not right ?
<kalikiana_> daker: Yup
<daker> kalikiana_: ok, do you have an example the full string image://scaling/scale/path ?
<daker> path ends with an extension i would say
<daker> nvm i see an example on the file :D image://scaling/0.5/arrow.png
<daker> so here if we are in RTL i would split the path/extension add -rtl to path[0], if it exists load it normally otherwise load the original path
<daker> kalikiana_: ^
<kalikiana_> daker: Yes
<kalikiana_> Sounds right
<daker> kalikiana_: excellent
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-22
<kalikiana_> renatu: Did you have a chance to test https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/organizedCrime/+merge/316825 at this point?
<daker> kalikiana_: hi i started working on the iconprovider, i faced a wired issue QGuiApplication::layoutDirection() is always Qt::LeftToRight
<daker> s/wired/weird
<kalikiana_> daker: Are you setting it in your application?
<daker> kalikiana_: how ? i am just using the gallery rtl/ltr action to change the layout
<kalikiana_> Oh. And the value stays the same?
<daker> well always Qt::LeftToRight
<daker> so i am not sure the rtl changes are only applied to the elements not the app
<daker> if*
<kalikiana_> daker: Hmmmm I'm checking examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml it looks like it's never actually changing it
<kalikiana_> That should probably be changed
<daker> that's what i thought
<daker> kalikiana_: should i file a bug ?
<kalikiana_> daker: Yeah
<daker> kalikiana_: can you look at this solution https://paste.ubuntu.com/24046050/
<daker> the change needs to be made in src/UbuntuToolkit/unitythemeiconprovider.cpp not src/UbuntuToolkit/ucscalingimageprovider.cpp
<kalikiana_> daker: Note on style, braces should cuddle ie. "if (QGuiApplication::layoutDirection() == Qt::RightToLeft) {" with the opening brace on the same line
<daker> kalikiana_: sure
<kalikiana_> I think that change makes sense, yeah. The check for -rtl is only needed once, right?
<kalikiana_> As long as all code goes through that
<kalikiana_> Seems like it will
<daker> yes if we are in RTL change if we have -rtl icon, if the theme found one we are good it will be returned, else the code will continue normally like it did before
<kalikiana_> Okay
<kalikiana_> And it won't try to be too smart, which I think is good
<daker> yes
<daker> kalikiana_: not that the only thing i have added is https://paste.ubuntu.com/24046132/
<daker> note*
<kalikiana_> daker: Understood, I checked the code in unitythemingprovider.cpp to see where function was used (my main question was if it was always used to find the name)
<kalikiana_> daker: Bug 1666869 is about the gallery, right? Or are you saying the value in any application is wrong at startup?
<ubot5> bug 1666869 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "QGuiApplication::layoutDirection() is always Qt::LeftToRight" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666869
<kalikiana_> The description is a bit unclear
<daker> kalikiana_: no not the gallery, but the sdk, how can you force QGuiApplication::layoutDirection() to change from QML ?
<kalikiana_> daker: So layoutDirection is wrong regardless of locale?
<kalikiana_> Default value and changing are two different things
<daker> kalikiana_: wait, QGuiApplication::layoutDirection() is related to the locale ? so the "change layout" is not related to it right ?
<daker> "change layout" button on the gallery*
<kalikiana_> daker: The button in the gallery to change it exists for testing only. So that one doesn't need to change the locale and can see differences easily.
<kalikiana_> At startup it should be whatever the locale says
<daker> i see, so how can run the gallery(for ex) with a different locale ?
<daker> i think i need to add LANG=$LANG to tests/Gallery/gallery to see if it works
<kalikiana_> daker: LANGUAGE=en
<kalikiana_> But note that this only works if it's installed
<kalikiana_> gettext kinda sucks that way, there's no easy option for using locales from the build folder
<daker> yes i have 3 locales installed fr/en/ar
<kalikiana_> So using ar or en you should see a different layout by default
<kalikiana_> daker: FYI I updated the title of bug 1666869
<ubot5> bug 1666869 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Toolkit gallery doesn't change QGuiApplication::layoutDirection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666869
<renatu> kalikiana_, I could not test it yet. Messaging app build is broken
<daker> kalikiana_: i'll test it, if QGuiApplication::layoutDirection change i'll just mark that bug as invalid
<kalikiana_> daker: The bug is not invalid IF we're talking about the bug in the gallery :-)
<kalikiana_> Again, two different things
<kalikiana_> Easy to confuse
<kalikiana_> renatu: You did not test, but it is broken? I don't get it
<renatu> kalikiana_, I need the new messaging-app to test it, but the build of it is broken
<kalikiana_> renatu: Oh, unrelated issue. Okay.
<renatu> kalikiana_, because of that I could not test it
<kalikiana_> renatu: Understood.
<daker> kalikiana_: that "change layout" button on the gallery does change the layout but not QGuiApplication::layoutDirection
<kalikiana_> daker: Yes
<daker> kalikiana_: it should ?
<daker> because that's the bug i have filed
<kalikiana_> daker: I think the button should change the layout :-)
<daker> but not QGuiApplication::layoutDirection, right ? if yes then the bug is invalid...
<daker> ah i think i understand what you mean there, you mean even if you pass LANGUAGE=ar QGuiApplication::layoutDirection stays Qt::LeftToRight
<kalikiana_> that would be a different bug
<daker> kalikiana_: would you mind explaining it ?
<kalikiana_> daker: First bug: you run the gallery. The gallery has a button, for testing purposes, to switch between RTL and LTR, regardless of what locale you're using. Turns out, the switch is incomplete. the layout direction of QGuiApplication is not changing, only the QML layout changes
<daker> kalikiana_: this is what i meant when i reported the bug
<kalikiana_> daker: Second - maybe - bug, you run any app in different locales, which are written from LTR or RTL by default, layout direction of QGuiApplication should take the default from the locale, eg. English is LTR, Arabic is RTL, Japanese is LTR for the purposes of a computer screen
<daker> kalikiana_: ok, this one i still need to test it
<daker> kalikiana_: should i open another bug for the icon provider or use the same bug 1665938 ?
<ubot5> bug 1665938 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Pagestack backAction should point to the right in RTL" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665938
<kalikiana_> daker: I'd say renaming the bug is fine
<renatu> kalikiana_, you need to rebuild the silo, there is a new version of UITK on overlay-ppa
<daker> kalikiana_: ha ha, the second i am suspecting it's also a bug :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-23
<daker> kalikiana_: if you have any thoughts on this bug 1667157 ?
<ubot5> bug 1667157 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Toolkit doesn't change the layout when using an RTL language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667157
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-26
<bluss> hi, sorry if I'm dumb but I need to find the upstream / bug reporting place for appindicator3 (the library)
<bluss> the question I'm ultimately solving is how to get a gtk event time from a callback from a menu item being selected on the app indicator
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-02-19
<Synoptic> Hi there. I want to recompile ffmpeg on Ubuntu 18.04 with support for NVDIA and CUDA. I am following this howto : https://www.tal.org/tutorials/ffmpeg_nvidia_encode but ffmpeg fails to compile. My goal is to make a custom .deb for my new flavor so I can still manage it with dpkg and/or apt. Can someone point me towards a good example I can follow ?
<tomreyn> try asking on an ffmpeg channel, forum or mailing list, i'd say
<tomreyn> generally you'll have much better chances getting help with software failing to build if you can provide the environment you built in, the steps you took and the output produced
<tomreyn> Synoptic: ^
<Synoptic> tomreyn : ok, will try
<Synoptic> Byt my guess is that they will not support the fact that I am using Ubuntu's specific command to build it.
